# BOWGOD's 2nd annual OFFICIAL Hillbilly crispie challenge call out/smack talk thread!!



## pragmatic_lee

Well, I'll be the first to throw out the gauntlet.

If we both find ourselves at the 80 yard stake during the Hinky shoot (again), I've got a crispy that says you don't win. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Wow I've been gone for 2 weeks, and this place has just been too damn quiet.
> The HILL is but 3 weeks away, and there is no talk let alone good old smack talk that usually accompanies this shoot.
> So it's time to bring back a classic! last year this thread found many a man humbled, crispies a plenty being passed around, and one poor southerner with out any shoes. So this one has got a lot to live up to.
> 
> Now before anyone jumps on me, I know I said I was out of the smack talk game this year, and that I was just working on myself, and finding consistency. That is true, but this is the Hillbilly, and I decided that I have been consistent enough this year to earn a week end off. So where shall I spend this vacation? At the smackdown hotel of course:tongue
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Like the Eagles said, You can checkout any time you like but you can NEVER leave.:nono:

I'm game for whatever/whoever.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Like the Eagles said, You can checkout any time you like but you can NEVER leave.:nono:
> 
> I'm game for whatever/whoever.


Be careful Spoon - you're a flat lander just like myself and those hills can be rufff on us. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Be careful Spoon - you're a flat lander just like myself and those hills can be rufff on us. :tongue:


No point in playin scared. If you wanna learn to swim, you gotta get in the water.:nod:


----------



## golfingguy27

Careful what ya say BG.. I know how you hate change, and you only have 3 weeks to find a new blade for your rest and get it shooting right....


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Careful what ya say BG.. I know how you hate change, and you only have 3 weeks to find a new blade for your rest and get it shooting right....


got a new blade already, just a little more fine tuning, and everything will be right back where it was. 

Besides until you can stand high enough to see inside my box, I wouldn't be talking about what's going on inside it:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> got a new blade already, just a little more fine tuning, and everything will be right back where it was.
> 
> Besides until you can stand high enough to see inside my box, I wouldn't be talking about what's going on inside it:wink:


lol.. I just couldn't resist.. and I dunno, once I get the new "real" bow tweaked in and I work on a few things I have recently discovered, I may at least be able to stand tall enough to peak over the top of your box if I jump a little...


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> got a new blade already, just a little more fine tuning, and everything will be right back where it was.
> 
> Besides until you can stand high enough to see inside my box, I wouldn't be talking about what's going on inside it:wink:


Dang brother, that's cold.:smow:


Funny, but cold.


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> Dang brother, that's cold.:smow:
> 
> 
> Funny, but cold.


Hey I only get to toss my hat in the smacktalk game 1 week end all summer long. I'm not taking any prisoners.

Besides HJ knows I don't mean no harm, it's all fun, and games. I've been biting my tongue all summer, it's time for me to have a little bit of fun.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I'll be the first to throw out the gauntlet.
> 
> If we both find ourselves at the 80 yard stake during the Hinky shoot (again), I've got a crispy that says you don't win. :wink:


Now, now old man. Just because I wasn't born before they invented dirt doesn't mean I was born last night.
I'm not falling victim to some fancy word play. Now if you want a straight up lasts longer bet for the Hinky shoot you vs me then bring it on.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Now, now old man. Just because I wasn't born before they invented dirt doesn't mean I was born last night.
> I'm not falling victim to some fancy word play. Now if you want a straight up lasts longer bet for the Hinky shoot you vs me then bring it on.


Oh my.. now it's getting personal.. betting on who can "last longer".. what will it be next? lol


----------



## BOWGOD

OK one more while I'm at it.

SARGE old buddy. You want to take your shots like hornet, matty, and sticky get to take, your going to need to earn the right. They all have a bowgod crispie, and they all have the right to take their shots. 

I think it's pretty clear that you and I have both turned our game around a little this year so what ya think you, and me... mono e mono on the hill that billy built.
Crispie, and smack talking privileges on the line.

Here's your big chance to either put up or shut up


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh my.. now it's getting personal.. betting on who can "last longer".. what will it be next? lol


Ah this ain't nothin. This is your first go around. do a search, and find last year's smack talk thread. these things tend to get interesting. But we all know that it's just part of the fun that is the Hillbilly.

That, and I've been dieing to flap my gums. I didn't become the field forum whipping boy for nothing. If you really want some entertainment find my 5000th post


----------



## 2005Ultramag

No smack from me this year. I'm just looking to survive the hill right now.

No desire to write checks my bow can't cash.:zip:

Heck... I'm likely to be shooting a danged wrist rocket. I keep setting that Carter off too early one, or two times every round.:crazy:


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> No smack from me this year. I'm just looking to survive the hill right now.
> 
> No desire to write checks my bow can't cash.:zip:
> 
> Heck... I'm likely to be shooting a danged wrist rocket. I keep setting that Carter off too early one, or two times every round.:crazy:



Ah come on man, last I heard you were taking hornet out on the hill this year.

Maybe a grimace ultramag match is in order.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> No smack from me this year. I'm just looking to survive the hill right now.
> 
> No desire to write checks my bow can't cash.:zip:
> 
> Heck... I'm likely to be shooting a danged wrist rocket. I keep setting that Carter off too early one, or two times every round.:crazy:


I agree.. no smack from me either. The only person I am challenging is myself. I know I am capable of shooting better than I have been. It's only my first year, but I know I can at least shoot 500's.. if I could get back to that and stay around there or above for the rest of the season I would be happy for now. But I've got a new bow, and am starting (I think) to really learn what works and doesn't work, and learning how to fix problems when they pop up. I just realized the other night that fixing problems in archery form is no different than fixing problems in a golf swing (which if you can't tell from my screenname, used to be my main hobby). You go out and shoot a round and find one thing to focus on, and fix that one thing at a time. I will get there, and when I do, let the smack talking begin! lol


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Ah come on man, last I heard you were taking hornet out on the hill this year.
> 
> Maybe a grimace ultramag match is in order.


lol.. funny thing is I was half way thinking of that, but not sure I am in any place yet to start throwing out challenges. I have already happened to edge out Ultramag once this year, but that was the day I happened to shoot my PB and he had a crappy day which we all have..


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. funny thing is I was half way thinking of that, but not sure I am in any place yet to start throwing out challenges. I have already happened to edge out Ultramag once this year, but that was the day I happened to shoot my PB and he had a crappy day which we all have..


Yea.... despite shooting a decent first half at Mayberry this weekend, on the second half I shot like SMA, and even killed another tree just like at SMA.
Discounting my release issues I was going at a 520 pace in the first half when we broke for lunch. With the way things have been going for me this year I had a long string of 19s to die for in the first half, with two arrows out. I had 4 arrows outside the three for the round(SUX!), counting the oak tree.
Either the release is set to light, or it's me. If I can't work that out in the next week or so It will be the Stinger on the hill. I KNOW I CAN SHOOT THAT!
:focus:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Now, now old man. Just because I wasn't born before they invented dirt doesn't mean I was born last night.


 now that maybe the funniest thing you have ever said


----------



## Moparmatty

All this gibber gabber and no one's placing any bets? :doh:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh my.. now it's getting personal.. betting on who can "last longer".. what will it be next? lol


I'm not going to bet who can last longer. 

But I could be talked into placing a bet that BOWGOD is only going to make it 2-3 minutes before blowing it after reaching home base on his wedding night.

:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not going to bet who can last longer.
> 
> But I could be talked into placing a bet that BOWGOD is only going to make it 2-3 minutes before blowing it after reaching home base on his wedding night.
> 
> :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah, because I'm sure he and Jen both firmly believe in no pre marital playing....


----------



## Brown Hornet

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not going to bet who can last longer.
> 
> But I could be talked into placing a bet that BOWGOD is only going to make it 2-3 minutes before blowing it after reaching home base on his wedding night.
> 
> :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



that's assuming he is gonna get some....but then I guess that's the one time that is a lock to happen :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

*here we go.....*

*I'm IN !*

Mopar....bring the hemi-tuned arrows...LOLOL

Prag ( still owe you one !...... time 2 dbl down !! ) 

Bubbl Goof ( how ever you analyze it, i'll still be getting the crispie !...hehehehee)

Bo Ho ( why not.. 'didas vs ga boot ) 

Gluey... if the lip puillin' aint happen'n.. I'll s'pect to collect before dinner on saturday ! 

Mr and Mrs Lucky( no halvesies this time senorita...:wink: )

psarge ( what ever...you can even shoot 6 arrows per bag.... heheheheee )

Mac.. ( southpaaw vs southpaw...:thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )

spooner.. get some more 3-28's and get 'em matched to the gn and bring it !

jarlicker... stop cookin' and start shootin'

hinky- i need 28 .
x huntr- i need 28 .
theshooter... 30 will do it, and the red shirt too !! ... 

i got room for more... 'been working lots of overtime !!!... :tongue:

================
================

disclaimer :......

all bets are off if i'm in podunk skooterville and still workinn' !!.. :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

you had your shot at the Adidas....so too bad so sad.

besides.....you would have to shoot out of your mind or either my string or something would have to break for you to beat me straight up


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> you had your shot at the Adidas....so too bad so sad.
> 
> besides.....you would have to shoot out of your mind or either my string or something would have to break for you to beat me straight up


All I see from him is a lot of lip, and not a lot of follow through. IF he does show up I predict a repeat of last year. Some shoeless guy with the whitest feet you ever seen standing in the parking lot handing out crispies like flyers.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> All I see from him is a lot of lip, and not a lot of follow through. IF he does show up I predict a repeat of last year. Some shoeless guy with the whitest feet you ever seen standing in the parking lot handing out crispies like flyers.


i think he learned last year that a spare set of shoes is a good idea.:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

If I'm making the trek down it will be a last minute thing. I requested the time off work. Just waiting to see if they grant me the days or not. 

If I do make it down, I'll take your bet. 




south-paaw said:


> *I'm IN !*
> 
> Mopar....bring the hemi-tuned arrows...LOLOL
> 
> Prag ( still owe you one !...... time 2 dbl down !! )
> 
> Bubbl Goof ( how ever you analyze it, i'll still be getting the crispie !...hehehehee)
> 
> Bo Ho ( why not.. 'didas vs ga boot )
> 
> Gluey... if the lip puillin' aint happen'n.. I'll s'pect to collect before dinner on saturday !
> 
> Mr and Mrs Lucky( no halvesies this time senorita...:wink: )
> 
> psarge ( what ever...you can even shoot 6 arrows per bag.... heheheheee )
> 
> Mac.. ( southpaaw vs southpaw...:thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )
> 
> spooner.. get some more 3-28's and get 'em matched to the gn and bring it !
> 
> jarlicker... stop cookin' and start shootin'
> 
> hinky- i need 28 .
> x huntr- i need 28 .
> theshooter... 30 will do it, and the red shirt too !! ...
> 
> i got room for more... 'been working lots of overtime !!!... :tongue:
> 
> ================
> ================
> 
> disclaimer :......
> 
> all bets are off if i'm in podunk skooterville and still workinn' !!.. :zip:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U

Well, sorry to disappoint all you seekers of Crispies, but... this archer's gonna be heading out right after the wedding and cashin my Crispies in on Loonies.. 

Sorry, no shooting on the hill for me this year... so save em up so's I can take em all next time 'round, eh? :becky: :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter

south-paaw said:


> *I'm IN !*
> 
> Mopar....bring the hemi-tuned arrows...LOLOL
> 
> Prag ( still owe you one !...... time 2 dbl down !! )
> 
> Bubbl Goof ( how ever you analyze it, i'll still be getting the crispie !...hehehehee)
> 
> Bo Ho ( why not.. 'didas vs ga boot )
> 
> Gluey... if the lip puillin' aint happen'n.. I'll s'pect to collect before dinner on saturday !
> 
> Mr and Mrs Lucky( no halvesies this time senorita...:wink: )
> 
> psarge ( what ever...you can even shoot 6 arrows per bag.... heheheheee )
> 
> Mac.. ( southpaaw vs southpaw...:thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )
> 
> spooner.. get some more 3-28's and get 'em matched to the gn and bring it !
> 
> jarlicker... stop cookin' and start shootin'
> 
> hinky- i need 28 .
> x huntr- i need 28 .
> theshooter... 30 will do it, and the red shirt too !! ...
> 
> i got room for more... 'been working lots of overtime !!!... :tongue:
> 
> ================
> ================
> 
> disclaimer :......
> 
> all bets are off if i'm in podunk skooterville and still workinn' !!.. :zip:



I learned my lesson on spotting points!!!!! 

Just ask Vince and Sarge!!!ukey: Friggin 35 points aint what it used to be!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, sorry to disappoint all you seekers of Crispies, but... this archer's gonna be heading out right after the wedding and cashin my Crispies in on Loonies..
> 
> Sorry, no shooting on the hill for me this year... so save em up so's I can take em all next time 'round, eh? :becky: :darkbeer:




*OKKKKAyyyyyyyy everyone.......who has the rope and handcuffs?????*

.


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> I learned my lesson on spotting points!!!!!
> 
> Just ask Vince and Sarge!!!ukey: Friggin 35 points aint what it used to be!!!


 There's a sucker born every minute...I've got a nice little x-hunter sticker over that too...

You planning on the hill this year Brad...???

Somewhere I've got one I won straight up too...


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> OK one more while I'm at it.
> 
> SARGE old buddy. You want to take your shots like hornet, matty, and sticky get to take, your going to need to earn the right. They all have a bowgod crispie, and they all have the right to take their shots.
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that you and I have both turned our game around a little this year so what ya think you, and me... mono e mono on the hill that billy built.
> Crispie, and smack talking privileges on the line.
> 
> Here's your big chance to either put up or shut up


OK so let me get this straight...I take it easy on you back in your :tongue: wagging, earthquake is coming days, and now I'm the focus of you're smack...that don't seem right...

I'm not throwing down the gauntlet this year...just going to show up, drink a bunch of :darkbeer:, enjoy hanging out with my buds, and have a good time...my game is coming back (I shot really well last night) , but still has a ways to go...

Unlike somebody I know...I know when to :zip:


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> *I'm IN !*
> 
> Mopar....bring the hemi-tuned arrows...LOLOL
> 
> Prag ( still owe you one !...... time 2 dbl down !! )
> 
> Bubbl Goof ( how ever you analyze it, i'll still be getting the crispie !...hehehehee)
> 
> Bo Ho ( why not.. 'didas vs ga boot )
> 
> Gluey... if the lip puillin' aint happen'n.. I'll s'pect to collect before dinner on saturday !
> 
> Mr and Mrs Lucky( no halvesies this time senorita...:wink: )
> 
> psarge ( what ever...you can even shoot 6 arrows per bag.... heheheheee )
> 
> Mac.. ( southpaaw vs southpaw...:thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )
> 
> spooner.. get some more 3-28's and get 'em matched to the gn and bring it !
> 
> jarlicker... stop cookin' and start shootin'
> 
> hinky- i need 28 .
> x huntr- i need 28 .
> theshooter... 30 will do it, and the red shirt too !! ...
> 
> i got room for more... 'been working lots of overtime !!!... :tongue:
> 
> ================
> ================
> 
> disclaimer :......
> 
> all bets are off if i'm in podunk skooterville and still workinn' !!.. :zip:


Dude...mac ain't a Southpaw (that would be me...)

And I think I'm going to have to try and save you from yourself...

Where you been buddy?...no work to more than you can handle in the blink of an eye huh...???

We miss you around here...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Now, now old man. Just because I wasn't born before they invented dirt doesn't mean I was born last night.
> I'm not falling victim to some fancy word play. Now if you want a straight up lasts longer bet for the Hinky shoot you vs me then bring it on.


Game on - your back will be hurting so bad after Friday night that you probably won't even be able to stand up by the time the Hinky shoot starts.



BOWGOD said:


> OK one more while I'm at it.
> 
> SARGE old buddy. You want to take your shots like hornet, matty, and sticky get to take, your going to need to earn the right. They all have a bowgod crispie, and they all have the right to take their shots.
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that you and I have both turned our game around a little this year so what ya think you, and me... mono e mono on the hill that billy built.
> Crispie, and smack talking privileges on the line.
> 
> Here's your big chance to either put up or shut up


What "Sarge" are you talking about? Surely NOT PSarge. The only thing he has turned around this year is *his car*. He's worse than a chewie - get to the range, shoot 28 as fast as he can, turn his car around and head home.



Brown Hornet said:


> now that maybe the funniest thing you have ever said


:bartstush:



south-paaw said:


> *I'm IN !*
> 
> Prag ( still owe you one !...... time 2 dbl down !! )


No double or nothing - I WANT that crispie from 2009. And for 2010 I'll lay one on the line for best "total" 2 day score. I'll talk with my "South Paw" friend and see if I can get her to "distract" you. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Dude...mac ain't a Southpaw...


Maybe South-*Paaw* still has the pix of the South-*Paw* that Mac & I sent him after an evening shooting in Mac's shop. If you saw it, you would understand


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Game on - your back will be hurting so bad after Friday night that you probably won't even be able to stand up by the time the Hinky shoot starts.
> 
> 
> 
> What "Sarge" are you talking about? Surely NOT PSarge. The only thing he has turned around this year is *his car*. He's worse than a chewie - get to the range, shoot 28 as fast as he can, turn his car around and head home.
> 
> 
> 
> :bartstush:
> 
> 
> 
> No double or nothing - I WANT that crispie from 2009. And for 2010 I'll lay one on the line for best "total" 2 day score. I'll talk with my "South Paw" friend and see if I can get her to "distract" you. :tongue:


That ain't right prag...and just after I got done offering to pick your sorry butt up and arranging a round Thursday afternoon for us...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> That ain't right prag...and just after I got done offering to pick your sorry butt up and arranging a round Thursday afternoon for us...


Sometimes the truth hurts. :wink: So what time we leaving on Thu? :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts. :wink: So what time we leaving on Thu? :tongue:


Sometimes it's either that, or not shoot...

Still waiting to hear back from spoon, but I'm figuring early...pick up BH about 1ish and then go shoot Belvoir (near him) before heading to the hill...or maybe Tuscarora on the way out to avoid the rush hour traffic...

We've only got to make sure somebody from Cumberland "has the lights on" for us...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Sometimes it's either that, or not shoot...
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from spoon, but I'm figuring early...pick up BH about 1ish and then go shoot Belvoir (near him) before heading to the hill...
> 
> We've only got to make sure somebody from Cumberland "has the lights on" for us...


Just keep me posted. Did you take the "new recruit" to the range yesterday?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just keep me posted. Did you take the "new recruit" to the range yesterday?


Nope, I had to meet my wife for lunch. We're heading out today...Isn't iot funny how, now that there is no VB pager, we end up just using a thread for it...???

i sure wish they would bring it back...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Nope, I had to meet my wife for lunch. We're heading out today...Isn't iot funny how, now that there is no VB pager, we end up just using a thread for it...???
> 
> i sure wish they would bring it back...


Well we got to figure some way to hi-jack a thread. :darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*New Guy*



psargeant said:


> Nope, I had to meet my wife for lunch. We're heading out today...Isn't iot funny how, now that there is no VB pager, we end up just using a thread for it...???
> 
> i sure wish they would bring it back...


Be nice to the new guy today. Treaton called me a few minutes ago. I told him about the new guy and that he shoots pins. Treaton got excited. So don't change him over to "the dark side" of scopes and sites yet:wink:

I'm still feeling weak today but hopefully I'll be much better by Sat. Planning on coming out even if I don't make it all day.


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> *I'm IN !*
> 
> spooner.. get some more 3-28's and get 'em matched to the gn and bring it !


Don't worry. I got plenty. 

I swear, a guy disappears for what, like a year?? When he comes back starts singin' like a Canary about who all he's a gonna be whoopin' on. 

Sit down, relax, drink a beer. This will pass, I promise.

:chortle:


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Be nice to the new guy today. Treaton called me a few minutes ago. I told him about the new guy and that he shoots pins. Treaton got excited. So don't change him over to "the dark side" of scopes and sites yet:wink:
> 
> I'm still feeling weak today but hopefully I'll be much better by Sat. Planning on coming out even if I don't make it all day.


I'm just working on getting him hooked...after that what happens is up to him...

Get yourself to feeling better...antibiotics should be kicking in any time now...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Nope, I had to meet my wife for lunch. We're heading out today...Isn't iot funny how, now that there is no VB pager, we end up just using a thread for it...???
> 
> i sure wish they would bring it back...





pragmatic_lee said:


> Well we got to figure some way to hi-jack a thread. :darkbeer:


It doesn't really matter. It's the Field Forum. All threads are eligible for the Hijack of the Hour Award. No one is safe.

Things are looking good for that morning. As long as I can drop the baby off at the inlaws, I should be good to go.:becky:


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> It doesn't really matter. It's the Field Forum. All threads are eligible for the Hijack of the Hour Award. No one is safe.
> 
> Things are looking good for that morning. As long as I can drop the baby off at the inlaws, I should be good to go.:becky:


Drop her off the night before :shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up 

We'll get it all worked out one way or another...I'm not good at that driving all night thing like prag and Mac though...I'd rather leave in the AM and get there than drive all night...

But back to the topic at hand...

So who's whoopin' up on who...:dontknow:???

Here's the current line:

Bowgod vs. Brown Hornet (-5) O/U 535
Spoon (-25) vs. Southpaaw O/U 540
Southpaaw ()vs prag() O/U 510
Southpaaw vs Hornet (-25) O/U 535
spoon (-2) vs Hornet O/U 540
prag vs bowgod- Since this is a who lasts longer  bowgod 4-1
Southpaaw vs. the shooter (-50)- o/u 558

Who'd I miss???


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Drop her off the night before :shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> We'll get it all worked out one way or another...I'm not good at that driving all night thing like prag and Mac though...I'd rather leave in the AM and get there than drive all night...
> 
> But back to the topic at hand...
> 
> So who's whoopin' up on who...:dontknow:???


*HE* would get mad if you called him a girl again.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Drop her off the night before :shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> We'll get it all worked out one way or another...I'm not good at that driving all night thing like prag and Mac though...I'd rather leave in the AM and get there than drive all night...
> 
> But back to the topic at hand...
> 
> So who's whoopin' up on who...:dontknow:???


If need be, I can probably set up a conference call with all this fancy telephony equipment we have here at the office, but not today - I'm holding down the fort by myself.

And Sarge, I really need ANOTHER of your crispies, so it's on for the 2 day total.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> *HE* would get mad if you called him a girl again.


:embara: Sorry...drop him off the night before...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> If need be, I can probably set up a conference call with all this fancy telephony equipment we have here at the office, but not today - I'm holding down the fort by myself.
> 
> And Sarge, I really need ANOTHER of your crispies, so it's on for the 2 day total.


I believe I said I was keeping my gauntlets this time around...even if I was betting this time around, 2 day total don't really work for me...If you'll remember I was too "under the weather" to shoot Sunday last year ...I plan to have about the same situation going on this year...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*You're working!!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> If need be, I can probably set up a conference call with all this fancy telephony equipment we have here at the office, but not today - I'm holding down the fort by myself.
> 
> And Sarge, I really need ANOTHER of your crispies, so it's on for the 2 day total.


You mean you're having to WORK today You're holding down the fort by yourself?????? Amazing:wink: However still have time to get in some smack talk. That's getting your priorities straight:wink:


----------



## south-paaw

psargeant said:


> Sometimes it's either that, or not shoot...
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from spoon, but I'm figuring early...pick up BH about 1ish and then go shoot Belvoir (near him) before heading to the hill...or maybe Tuscarora on the way out to avoid the rush hour traffic...
> 
> We've only got to make sure somebody from Cumberland "has the lights on" for us...





PHP:




KEEP ME INFORMED OF THE PIT-STOPS...
if this goes down right, i may be driving and since TA is on the way,or Belvoir (?) a pit stop would be nice... your leaving on Thursday ??.. 

you bringin' the stick bow Sarge ? .. I may have to try and get mine setup enough to nock an arrow at least ..


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Spoon13 said:


> *HE* would get mad if you called him a girl again.


Kinda young for a sex change operation, don't ya think:zip::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I believe I said I was keeping my gauntlets this time around...even if I was betting this time around, 2 day total don't really work for me...If you'll remember I was too "under the weather" to shoot Sunday last year ...I plan to have about the same situation going on this year...



If you're skeered, just say you're skeered!


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP ME INFORMED OF THE PIT-STOPS...
> if this goes down right, i may be driving and since TA is on the way,or Belvoir (?) a pit stop would be nice... your leaving on Thursday ??..
> 
> you bringin' the stick bow Sarge ? .. I may have to try and get mine setup enough to nock an arrow at least ..


I'll bring it and whoop you with it if you're so inclined...

I haven't shot it since indoor ended in February, but I should have enough time to get it going between now and then...

Some midnight FITA might be in order...


----------



## Spoon13

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Kinda young for a sex change operation, don't ya think:zip::wink:


No time is a good time for one of those.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You mean you're having to WORK today You're holding down the fort by yourself?????? Amazing:wink: However still have time to get in some smack talk. That's getting your priorities straight:wink:



Who said anything about "work" - just holding the fort down "in case" of an emergency. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Spoon13 said:


> No time is a good time for one of those.


Totally agree


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Kinda young for a sex change operation, don't ya think:zip::wink:





Spoon13 said:


> No time is a good time for one of those.





LoneEagle0607 said:


> Totally agree


This guy(?) might disagree with you


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Who said anything about "work" - just holding the fort down "in case" of an emergency. :wink:


Such a rough life you have. I see how much fun you guys have while I'm off slaving at work during the day. No fun being home sick but enjoying the fellowship here. Helps with the cabin fever.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Such a rough life you have. I see how much fun you guys have while I'm off slaving at work during the day. No fun being home sick but enjoying the fellowship here. Helps with the cabin fever.


If you'd live right, you wouldn't get sick. :tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> This guy(?) might disagree with you


He's carrying a bow Please tell me we don't have those kind in archery?? There's no way I could shoot next to someone like thatukey:


----------



## south-paaw

psargeant said:


> I'll bring it and whoop you with it if you're so inclined...
> 
> I haven't shot it since indoor ended in February, but I should have enough time to get it going between now and then...
> 
> Some midnight FITA might be in order...





PHP:




i may beable to shoot 20 yds with it, but not fita... heheheheeee.. i've never had marks for this bow yet !... can't get it set-up completely.


----------



## Spoon13

LoneEagle0607 said:


> He's carrying a bow Please tell me we don't have those kind in archery?? There's no way I could shoot next to someone like thatukey:


I know right. A red sight on an all black bow. No way do I want to be near that!!!:chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you'd live right, you wouldn't get sick. :tongue:


I HAVE been living right. Don't know why the sick bug jumped on me I'm also good and nice and cause no problems:zip::wink:


----------



## south-paaw

Spoon13 said:


> I know right. A red sight on an all black bow. No way do I want to be near that!!!:chortle:





PHP:




guess he lost his Stinger... and went shrewd..


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Drop her off the night before :shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> We'll get it all worked out one way or another...I'm not good at that driving all night thing like prag and Mac though...I'd rather leave in the AM and get there than drive all night...
> 
> But back to the topic at hand...
> 
> So who's whoopin' up on who...:dontknow:???
> 
> Here's the current line:
> 
> Bowgod vs. Brown Hornet (-5) O/U 535
> Spoon (-25) vs. Southpaaw O/U 540
> Southpaaw ()vs prag() O/U 510
> Southpaaw vs Hornet (-25) O/U 535
> spoon (-2) vs Hornet O/U 540
> prag vs bowgod- Since this is a who lasts longer  bowgod 4-1
> Southpaaw vs. the shooter (-50)- o/u 558
> 
> Who'd I miss???


This is worse than Vegas. Every time I pass by there are more lines and the spreads are changing almost real-time.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Spoon13 said:


> I know right. A red sight on an all black bow. No way do I want to be near that!!!:chortle:


The limb and string actually look frilly, like girly bling been addedukey: Wonder where his quiver and arrows are? Afraid to know what they look like


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may beable to shoot 20 yds with it, but not fita... heheheheeee.. i've never had marks for this bow yet !... can't get it set-up completely.


Even better...FITA it is then...I'm in the same boat. I changed recurves right before indoor season...I don't even know if I have arrows I can shoot out of this one for outdoor...

j/k...I will bring it along for some fun though...

You really need to stop worrying so much about set up and start working on you a bit more...throw it together and bring it...That's what I will be doing...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> This is worse than Vegas. Every time I pass by there are more lines and the spreads are changing almost real-time.


One thing I'll give Sarge, he knows how to use the "edit" button.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

:chortle::chortle:


south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess he lost his Stinger... and went shrewd..


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> One thing I'll give Sarge, he knows how to use the "edit" button.


His time has got to be close to being up though. He'll have to delete it and start all over here shortly.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> His time has got to be close to being up though. He'll have to delete it and start all over here shortly.



For non-mod mortals like us (and Sarge) his "delete" ability will go away at the same time his "edit" ability does.

BTW: Who else thinks BowGod is just like a sea gull - flies over, drops a load of crap on ya, and then disappears.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> One thing I'll give Sarge, he knows how to use the "edit" button.


It's gone now though...I just kept forgetting different matches...

a couple new ones I remembered:

south-paaw (-20) vs Ms. Lucky- O/U 500
south-paaw () vs. ()Mr. Lucky- O/U 500- hard to establish a line here...I've never met Mr. Lucky...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> For non-mod mortals like us (and Sarge) his "delete" ability will go away at the same time his "edit" ability does.
> 
> BTW: Who else thinks BowGod is just like a sea gull - flies over, drops a load of crap on ya, and then disappears.


:nod:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> It's gone now though...I just kept forgetting different matches...
> 
> a couple new ones I remembered:
> 
> south-paaw (-20) vs Ms. Lucky- O/U 500
> south-paaw () vs. ()Mr. Lucky- O/U 500- hard to establish a line here...I've never met Mr. Lucky...



I got a feeling Mr. Lucky could shoot a really good score IF he was in a group that didn't include Ms. Lucky. Come to think of it, that probably applies to everyone. :wink: J/K Lucky, you know I love ya. :kiss:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> :nod:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Dang you and you're photobucket prag it's only funny if I can see it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Dang you and you're photobucket prag



You'll love this one.


----------



## Spoon13

Here ya go Sarge.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


>


The pictures you come up with:thumbs_up Poor Sarge can't enjoy them:grin:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Here ya go Sarge.


Fun Sucker :wink:


----------



## south-paaw

I only have three spreads..

the rest of you kakalackiess.... winner wins.. all or nothing.. :tongue:

dang Prag... no dbl down ?? .. a 490 ain't what it used to be.. LOLOLOL... hehehee.. you got that 2009 trophy comin'.. we'll start fresh for 2010 !!

I got one syrup-hemi who might beable to make it... but did accept the challenge..

one seagull

one who refuses to part with " all day i dreams of se* " ...apparell... so...hold on to what is true to your heart ! .... LOLOLOLOL

a south paaws south paw :darkbeer:

a carowhinner that is already making excus i mean spreads.... heheheeee

three no replies ( yet ) 

and a few chick-a-licken-skaretie kats !!

:smile:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Fun Sucker :wink:


I didn't want to hear him whine ALL day.

I ain't posting the other one though.:wink::chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> you'll love this one. :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> I only have three spreads..
> 
> the rest of you kakalackiess.... winner wins.. all or nothing.. :tongue:
> 
> dang Prag... no dbl down ?? .. a 490 ain't what it used to be.. LOLOLOL... hehehee.. you got that 2009 trophy comin'.. we'll start fresh for 2010 !!
> 
> I got one syrup-hemi who might beable to make it... but did accept the challenge..
> 
> one seagull
> 
> one who refuses to part with " all day i dreams of se* " ...apparell... so...hold on to what is true to your heart ! .... LOLOLOLOL
> 
> a south paaws south paw :darkbeer:
> 
> a carowhinner that is already making excus i mean spreads.... heheheeee
> 
> three no replies ( yet )
> 
> and a few chick-a-licken-skaretie kats !!
> 
> :smile:



I'm just waiting on the lines to change. AGAIN.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I'm just waiting on the lines to change. AGAIN.


all lines are subject to change...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> Gluey... if the lip puillin' aint happen'n.. I'll s'pect to collect before dinner on saturday !





south-paaw said:


> one who refuses to part with " all day i dreams of se* " ...apparell... so...hold on to what is true to your heart ! .... LOLOLOLOL


I've got this really horrifying mental image that hopefully SP or Sticky can help me out with.


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got this really horrifying mental image that hopefully SP or Sticky can help me out with.





PHP:




now your really dating youzelf... LOLOLOL,,, if i remembered binary code, i'd type it out for ya'.... :tongue:

:set1_fishing:

and acronyms....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now your really dating youzelf... LOLOLOL,,, if i remembered binary code, i'd type it out for ya'.... :tongue:
> 
> :set1_fishing:
> 
> and acronyms....



OK, I'm a little slow today and put the wrong two "coded" statements together.

All day I dream about sex is not German, you ****heads.


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> OK so let me get this straight...I take it easy on you back in your :tongue: wagging, earthquake is coming days, and now I'm the focus of you're smack...that don't seem right...
> 
> I'm not throwing down the gauntlet this year...just going to show up, drink a bunch of :darkbeer:, enjoy hanging out with my buds, and have a good time...my game is coming back (I shot really well last night) , but still has a ways to go...
> 
> Unlike somebody I know...I know when to :zip:


Ah don't get all soft, and mushy on me now. You knows it's all good natured ribbing. If I didn't like you I wouldn't even bother calling you out. 

If I only get to flap my gums for 1 shoot all year then I have to get it all out now. Bighting my tongue is much harder than I expected. Plus I figured if you ever had a chance to get a bowgod crispie Saturday on the Hill would have been it.

Contrary to popular belief there are really not that many bowgod crispies out there. Matty, Hornet, Sticky, and Hinky are the only ones to have ever earned one. But I have a whole shelf in my living room dedicated to the ones I have earned. Got me a prag, a southpaaw, an ultramag, 3 or 4 sticky's, and a long list of others. But in the sea of green there is no Psarge
Guess that one will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, I'm a little slow today and put the wrong two "coded" statements together.
> 
> All day I dream about sex is not German, you ****heads.




Alles, was ich denke ist Sex.

THIS is German.


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> I only have three spreads..
> 
> the rest of you kakalackiess.... winner wins.. all or nothing.. :tongue:
> 
> dang Prag... no dbl down ?? .. a 490 ain't what it used to be.. LOLOLOL... hehehee.. you got that 2009 trophy comin'.. we'll start fresh for 2010 !!
> 
> I got one syrup-hemi who might beable to make it... but did accept the challenge..
> 
> one seagull
> 
> one who refuses to part with " all day i dreams of se* " ...apparell... so...hold on to what is true to your heart ! .... LOLOLOLOL
> 
> a south paaws south paw :darkbeer:
> 
> a carowhinner that is already making excus i mean spreads.... heheheeee
> 
> three no replies ( yet )
> 
> and a few chick-a-licken-skaretie kats !!
> 
> :smile:




I'll take you up on your little bet. If you couldn't beat me last year, you don't stand a snowball's chance in hell of getting me this year:wink:


----------



## south-paaw

BOWGOD said:


> I'll take you up on your little bet. If you couldn't beat me last year, you don't stand a snowball's chance in hell of getting me this year:wink:





PHP:




hell hath frozen over seagull-boy... it's on !!

LOLOLOL..

for all : there are two "A" , in PAAW.... don't get it wrong when you are signing over !!

:tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell hath frozen over seagull-boy... it's on !!
> 
> LOLOLOL..
> 
> for all : there are two "A" , in PAAW.... don't get it wrong when you are signing over !!
> 
> :tongue:


Your absence in recent months is gonna cost you my friend. Your going down


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell hath frozen over seagull-boy... it's on !!
> 
> LOLOLOL..
> 
> for all : there are two "A" , in PAAW.... don't get it wrong when you are signing over !!
> 
> :tongue:


You can tell that somebody has been working a LOT of overtime.

This Hillbilly bill might be one for the ages.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> You can tell that somebody has been working a LOT of overtime.
> 
> This Hillbilly bill might be one for the ages.



Overtime? Have Bow Will Travel - I think the reason SP has been so quiet lately is that he's been doing a lot of practice. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Overtime? Have Bow Will Travel - I think the reason SP has been so quiet lately is that he's been doing a lot of practice. :wink:


Maybe??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Maybe??


SouthPaaw, SouthPaaw where do you roam
SouthPaaw, SouthPaaw far far from home
http://www.hgwt.com/endtheme.mp3

Did you hear 'em talkin' 'bout it on the radio
Did you try to read the writing on the wall
Did that voice inside you say I've heard it all before
*It's like Deja Vu all over again*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I just realized something. If I ride to the Hill with Sarge, Spoon, & Hornet I'll be the only NON smoker :smoke: in the bunch.  :dancing:


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> But back to the topic at hand...
> 
> So who's whoopin' up on who...:dontknow:???
> 
> Here's the current line:
> 
> Bowgod vs. Brown Hornet (-5) O/U 535
> Spoon (-25) vs. Southpaaw O/U 540
> Southpaaw ()vs prag() O/U 510
> Southpaaw vs Hornet (-25) O/U 535
> spoon (-2) vs Hornet O/U 540
> prag vs bowgod- Since this is a who lasts longer  bowgod 4-1
> Southpaaw vs. the shooter (-50)- o/u 558
> 
> Who'd I miss???


How the heck did these lines/matches get thrown together? :noidea:

BG and I aren't shooting against each other.....Spoon and I may do something but it would be would probably be a hooter match......heck he almost just shot a 50 the other day. 

SP needs more the 25 to hang with Spoon :chortle:
he needs more then 25 to hang with me.....and how in the heck is it the same for me and Spoon with a 540 and a 535 :noidea:
you better give him 55 on the shooter :chortle:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just realized something. If I ride to the Hill with Sarge, Spoon, & Hornet I'll be the only NON smoker :smoke: in the bunch.  :dancing:


Huh...???Aside from 5 minutes of weakness at DCWC, I ain't touched one since 2/25/10...

There won't be any smoking in my truck anyway though...


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Huh...???Aside from 5 minutes of weakness at DCWC, I ain't touched one since 2/25/10...
> 
> There won't be any smoking in my truck anyway though...


and I am not a pack a day guy.........if I can go an entire work day not smoking I think the 2.5-3 hours in the car without one won't be an issue :chortle:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> How the heck did these lines/matches get thrown together? :noidea:
> 
> BG and I aren't shooting against each other.....Spoon and I may do something but it would be would probably be a hooter match......heck he almost just shot a 50 the other day.
> 
> SP needs more the 25 to hang with Spoon :chortle:
> he needs more then 25 to hang with me.....and how in the heck is it the same for me and Spoon with a 540 and a 535 :noidea:
> you better give him 55 on the shooter :chortle:


I just made some stuff up...:tongue::nyah:

And I was trying to push our old buddy paaw...I figure him for a good round at 515 (he's got that in him if he ever removes his cranium from his rectum).., spoon for a 540...so spoon -25...

Plus these are just initial lines, they can change at any time...

Plus, the way you were shooting when I last saw you...540 isn't going to be stretching it, and you know the hill spoon is a rookie...

You think you can get somebody to open up TA for us on Thursday? Belvoir would be cool (I always like to shoot a new course), but considering we will be picking you up early afternoon, I think I would rather get outside of DC before rush hour...if we go shoot local, that will never happen...


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Ah don't get all soft, and mushy on me now. You knows it's all good natured ribbing. If I didn't like you I wouldn't even bother calling you out.
> 
> If I only get to flap my gums for 1 shoot all year then I have to get it all out now. Bighting my tongue is much harder than I expected. Plus I figured if you ever had a chance to get a bowgod crispie Saturday on the Hill would have been it.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief there are really not that many bowgod crispies out there. Matty, Hornet, Sticky, and Hinky are the only ones to have ever earned one. But I have a whole shelf in my living room dedicated to the ones I have earned. Got me a prag, a southpaaw, an ultramag, 3 or 4 sticky's, and a long list of others. *But in the sea of green there is no Psarge*
> Guess that one will have to wait until next year.


I know it's good natured ribbing...if I would have thrown in a few :tongue:'s would you have gotten it then...??? Probably not...

I'm just not in a place where it is a good idea right now... 

There aren't a lot of sarge crispy's out there...so don't feel bad...

I ain't really that great a shot (you can start laughing at that understatement now:teeth but I'm no dummy...


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> How the heck did these lines/matches get thrown together? :noidea:
> 
> BG and I aren't shooting against each other.....Spoon and I may do something but it would be would probably be a hooter match......*heck he almost just shot a 50 the other day*.
> 
> SP needs more the 25 to hang with Spoon :chortle:
> he needs more then 25 to hang with me.....and how in the heck is it the same for me and Spoon with a 540 and a 535 :noidea:
> you better give him 55 on the shooter :chortle:





PHP:




what !!??? .. i've missed a lot in past six months.. had no idea the rookie has surpassed us all !! ... nice going Spoon !..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
hmmmm.. maybe i need to put you in the "spread pak " afterall... 

and Sarge, you are under estimating with that 15 for me... ,
it'll be at least a 19 !!... 

30 more like it, but what does Prag now anyway...:zip::zip:

heheheheeeee...:devil:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what !!??? .. i've missed a lot in past six months.. had no idea the rookie has surpassed us all !! ... nice going Spoon !..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> hmmmm.. maybe i need to put you in the "spread pak " afterall...
> 
> and Sarge, you are under estimating with that 15 for me... ,
> it'll be at least a 19 !!...
> 
> 30 more like it, but what does Prag now anyway...:zip::zip:
> 
> heheheheeeee...:devil:



You don't have to worry about me - I'm still lucky if I break 500 :wink:


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what !!??? .. i've missed a lot in past six months.. had no idea the rookie has surpassed us all !! ... nice going Spoon !..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> hmmmm.. maybe i need to put you in the "spread pak " afterall...
> 
> and Sarge, you are under estimating with that 15 for me... ,
> it'll be at least a 19 !!...
> 
> 30 more like it, but what does Prag now anyway...:zip::zip:
> 
> heheheheeeee...:devil:


Hey I was just going off of past experience...go and whoop up on all of 'em...515 was about right for what you were capable of last time I got to shoot with you...

Lefty coming with you???


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> I know it's good natured ribbing...if I would have thrown in a few :tongue:'s would you have gotten it then...??? Probably not...
> 
> I'm just not in a place where it is a good idea right now...
> 
> There aren't a lot of sarge crispy's out there...so don't feel bad...
> 
> I ain't really that great a shot (you can start laughing at that understatement now:teeth but I'm no dummy...


Now you know that I know that you know that is was just good natured ribbing.

I honestly don't expect my best performance on Saturday. Got a lot going on Friday night, I'll be lucky to make it to the top of the Hill on Saturday.


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Now you know that I know that you know that is was just good natured ribbing.
> 
> *I honestly don't expect my best performance on Saturday. Got a lot going on Friday night*, I'll be lucky to make it to the top of the Hill on Saturday.


Same here...free Beer....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is still time to run away you know :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Same here...free Beer....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There is still time to run away you know :wink:


run? are you insane? try to find another woman willing, and able to put up with my azz for 10 years lol.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> run? are you insane? try to find another woman willing, and able to put up with my azz for 10 years lol.


Wow, two historic posts by BG in the same thread:
His funniest (as per Hornet back on page 1)

and now his most HONEST! I think you got a good one buddy - hang on to her!


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> This guy(?) might disagree with you



When did the Taliban lift their Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy?


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> run? are you insane? try to find another woman willing, and able to put up with my azz for 10 years lol.


:zip: I ain't touching that one...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JawsDad said:


> When did the Taliban lift their Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy?



115 posts in this thread at the time you replied and that is the one that "caught your eye" :zip: :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what !!??? .. i've missed a lot in past six months.. had no idea the rookie has surpassed us all !! ... nice going Spoon !..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> hmmmm.. maybe i need to put you in the "spread pak " afterall...


Thanks buddy.

I snuck up on one last weekend. Danged 17 on the 65 yarder is still haunting me though.


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> 115 posts in this thread at the time you replied and that is the one that "caught your eye" :zip: :tongue:


Don't ask, don't tell.. :zip:


Actually caught my eye would not EGGGZACTLY be the way I would term it.. ukey:


----------



## BOWGOD

JawsDad said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.. :zip:
> 
> 
> Actually caught my eye would not EGGGZACTLY be the way I would term it.. ukey:


Caught your eye, turned you on. same thing really:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JawsDad said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.. :zip:
> 
> 
> Actually caught my eye would not EGGGZACTLY be the way I would term it.. ukey:



Just in case you haven't seen it, I think this is a new "smilie" - might be useful on such occasions :vom: :tongue:


----------



## south-paaw

psargeant said:


> Hey I was just going off of past experience...go and whoop up on all of 'em...515 was about right for what you were capable of last time I got to shoot with you...
> 
> Lefty coming with you???





PHP:




Lefty transplanted(ing) to the Philly area.. don't know if he is going or not .. ? maybe he is lurking and waiting for me to take a crsip-one from him too...

how 'bout you Fl_Lefty ( he needs a new handle.. "Pa_Lefty" ..LOL) ... 
you got game or not !?... 

:shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> I got a feeling Mr. Lucky could shoot a really good score IF he was in a group that didn't include Ms. Lucky. Come to think of it, that probably applies to everyone. :wink: J/K Lucky, you know I love ya. :kiss:


*...........aaanddddddddddddd here I was starting to like you again...:wink:

Unfortunately....Mr. Lucky's cough has gotten worse so we are going to have to play "Nurse Lucky" and "Patient Mr. Lucky" this weekend......:tongue:
You should see the medicine I have lined up for him to take.....

Shoot good all of you.....we will miss you...

.*


----------



## IGluIt4U

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> You should see the medicine I have lined up for him to take.....
> 
> 
> 
> .*


Cookies???? :zip:  :bolt:


----------



## Spoon13

IGluIt4U said:


> Nookies???? :zip:  :bolt:


Fixed it for ya. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U

Spoon13 said:


> Fixed it for ya. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :cheers: :zip: :tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

GOT LUCKY said:


> *...........aaanddddddddddddd here I was starting to like you again...:wink:
> 
> Unfortunately....Mr. Lucky's cough has gotten worse so we are going to have to play "Nurse Lucky" and "Patient Mr. Lucky" this weekend......:tongue:
> You should see the medicine I have lined up for him to take.....
> 
> Shoot good all of you.....we will miss you...
> 
> .*


Sounds like Mr. Lucky better watch out for those "medicines" you have lined up for him:wink: Just make sure he gets his Maker's Mark bourbon and he'll be just fine:cocktail:


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Sounds like Mr. Lucky better watch out for those "medicines" you have lined up for him:wink: Just make sure he gets his Maker's Mark bourbon and he'll be just fine:cocktail:


:nono: if it's bourbon ye' be wantin' it has to be Woodford Reserve...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> :nono: if it's bourbon ye' be wantin' it has to be Woodford Reserve...


*WELLLLLLLllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...........Don't know if it was too much or not enough of the "cookies"....the "nookies".....or the "MakersMark".....but we opted out of our trip to the Blade Show in Atlanta and unfortunately ended up in the Emergency Room last night from 8:30 until 1:00 this morning......:sad:
Three nebulizer treatments, x-rays and a cat scan later to confirm no blood clots in this lungs.....Mr. Lucky is back home and on the mend....with some reallllllly good drugs...(I had to try the cough syrup laced with codine:tongue

This nasty cough I picked up at work and gifted Mr. Lucky with is some nasty stuff to try and get rid of....*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLLLLLllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...........Don't know if it was too much or not enough of the "cookies"....the "nookies".....or the "MakersMark".....but we opted out of our trip to the Blade Show in Atlanta and unfortunately ended up in the Emergency Room last night from 8:30 until 1:00 this morning......:sad:
> Three nebulizer treatments, x-rays and a cat scan later to confirm no blood clots in this lungs.....Mr. Lucky is back home and on the mend....with some reallllllly good drugs...(I had to try the cough syrup laced with codine:tongue
> 
> This nasty cough I picked up at work and gifted Mr. Lucky with is some nasty stuff to try and get rid of....*


Y'all take care, and be good(at least until he's better anyway).

If we don't see ya in Cumberland it just won't be the same.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Sorry to hear he ended up in the ER. Hope Mr. Got Lucky gets better soon. You two sounded awful at the sectionals. 

I came down with strep throat last week. Feeling much better this morning. Took some good drugs and shot at Treaton's yesterday. Did a PB of 526:darkbeer: Then I stayed over and shot an extra round. My head was about to explode by the time I left around 4:00. Got home, got a shower, and slept until 9:00PM. Shouldn't have stayed over but I had cabin fever bad and was shooting good. 

Feeling fine this morning


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*bourbon*



psargeant said:


> :nono: if it's bourbon ye' be wantin' it has to be Woodford Reserve...


I just know that what he was drinking both nights of the sectionals at The Texas Steak House. :cocktail:


----------



## silverdollar77

GOT LUCKY said:


> * unfortunately ended up in the Emergency Room last night from 8:30 until 1:00 this morning......:sad:
> Three nebulizer treatments, x-rays and a cat scan later to confirm no blood clots in this lungs.....Mr. Lucky is back home and on the mend....with some reallllllly good drugs...(I had to try the cough syrup laced with codine:tongue
> 
> .*


ya'll take care and try not to get too used to that cough syrup...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Ohhhhhhhh do not despair..........we will be at the HillBilly....He has 20 days to clear up his lungs.....or I'm bringing out the vacuum cleaner attachments.....

Mad dogs and wild horses couldn't keep us away......besides Mr. Lucky has to experience the BillyHill....and give my CD Challenge a try......:tongue:

But just in case of a relapse.....can we have an ambulance on stand by??????*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Ohhhhhhhh do not despair..........we will be at the HillBilly....He has 20 days to clear up his lungs.....or I'm bringing out the vacuum cleaner attachments.....
> 
> Mad dogs and wild horses couldn't keep us away......besides Mr. Lucky has to experience the BillyHill....and give my CD Challenge a try......:tongue:
> 
> But just in case of a relapse.....can we have an ambulance on stand by??????*
> 
> .


The vacuum cleaner attachments will do the trick. That's what we do in the hospital except we just use sterile attachments:wink::faint:

That should scare him into getting better


----------



## GOT LUCKY

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Sorry to hear he ended up in the ER. Hope Mr. Got Lucky gets better soon. You two sounded awful at the sectionals.
> 
> I came down with strep throat last week. Feeling much better this morning. Took some good drugs and shot at Treaton's yesterday. Did a PB of 526:darkbeer: Then I stayed over and shot an extra round. My head was about to explode by the time I left around 4:00. Got home, got a shower, and slept until 9:00PM. Shouldn't have stayed over but I had cabin fever bad and was shooting good.
> 
> Feeling fine this morning




*DAAAANNGGGGGGGggggggggg GIRL......GREAT SHOOTING!!!

With that kind of score...... you gotta come to the HILLBILLY and show those boys how to do it!!!*

.


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *DAAAANNGGGGGGGggggggggg GIRL......GREAT SHOOTING!!!
> 
> With that kind of score...... you gotta come to the HILLBILLY and show those boys how to do it!!!*
> 
> .


Dang right!! she spent the whole day whoopin' up on me and scarson...

My score let's not mention it :embara:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Dang right!! she spent the whole day whoopin' up on me and scarson...
> 
> My score let's not mention it :embara:


Must have been a daisy of a score.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Must have been a daisy of a score.


Scores are posted on the NCFAA web sight. :wink:

BTW: Congrats Cindy - dang good score!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Scores are posted on the NCFAA web sight. :wink:
> 
> BTW: Congrats Cindy - dang good score!!!


Judging by the scores listed on the website I don't see why sarge is so ashamed of his score from this week end. Looks like the 2nd highest score he shot all year:zip:


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Judging by the scores listed on the website I don't see why sarge is so ashamed of his score from this week end. Looks like the 2nd highest score he shot all year:zip:


Problem is I really am shooting better, just not scoring...I fired a high 20's score at least the other day...just can't seem to do it when it counts (guess what that might be:noidea:...???)...

Doing things like shooting 20 at a 30 yd target, then 17 on the 35F... I have some flashes of brilliance, but stupid issues always seem to end the run for me...This weekend it was quick fires...I lost at least 10 points from release mis-fires and I know it is me...going to work on that today...


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Problem is I really am shooting better, just not scoring...I fired a high 20's score at least the other day...just can't seem to do it when it counts (guess what that might be:noidea:...???)...


At least your getting to shoot. I have shot 2 1/2 rounds since we were down there. My rest broke on the last round, and I haven't even had time to set the bow back up since then.

But I feel like I am in the opposite boat. I don't feel like I am shooting that good, but my scores have been saying something different. Even last Saturday I felt like I shot bad, I couldn't buy a 20, but still managed to crank out a 528. All this really makes me wonder 2 things.
1. what the hell was I doing last year?
2. what kind of score am I really capable of if I was shooting good?

I hope to finish the summer strong. Once the wedding is here, and gone I should have time to shoot a little more, and maybe even get in a little practice during the week. I've just been too busy with other stuff this year to really worry much about shooting or not shooting.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> At least your getting to shoot. I have shot 2 1/2 rounds since we were down there. My rest broke on the last round, and I haven't even had time to set the bow back up since then.
> 
> But I feel like I am in the opposite boat. I don't feel like I am shooting that good, but my scores have been saying something different. Even last Saturday I felt like I shot bad, I couldn't buy a 20, but still managed to crank out a 528. All this really makes me wonder 2 things.
> 1. what the hell was I doing last year?
> 2. what kind of score am I really capable of if I was shooting good?
> 
> I hope to finish the summer strong. Once the wedding is here, and gone I should have time to shoot a little more, and maybe even get in a little practice during the week. I've just been too busy with other stuff this year to really worry much about shooting or not shooting.



That's what you say now. Then reality sets in and you realize that you used to have more time than you do now.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> Problem is I really am shooting better, just not scoring...I fired a high 20's score at least the other day...just can't seem to do it when it counts (guess what that might be:noidea:...???)...
> 
> Doing things like shooting 20 at a 30 yd target, then 17 on the 35F... I have some flashes of brilliance, but stupid issues always seem to end the run for me...This weekend it was quick fires...I lost at least 10 points from release mis-fires and I know it is me...going to work on that today...


When you figure that out ... *PM ME!*

That's me all over. Shoot a 1" group with 3 Xs at 40, and then 15 the next target because my release went off and put an arrow outside the 3 before I was set.


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> When you figure that out ... *PM ME!*
> 
> That's me all over. Shoot a 1" group with 3 Xs at 40, and then 15 the next target because my release went off and put an arrow outside the 3 before I was set.


Spending a bunch of time working on my execution only...When I find my shot, I am shooting really well, but after my struggles last year when I tried everything to come out, finding my shot can be a challenge at times...

I guess it's back to the blind bale for awhile...or a really big dot at a short distance maybe...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> Spending a bunch of time working on my execution only...When I find my shot, I am shooting really well, but after my struggles last year when I tried everything to come out, finding my shot can be a challenge at times...
> 
> I guess it's back to the blind bale for awhile...or a really big dot at a short distance maybe...


That's what I've been doing.

I think I get too comfortable, and miss something in my routine at times.


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Spending a bunch of time working on my execution only...When I find my shot, I am shooting really well, but after my struggles last year when I tried everything to come out, finding my shot can be a challenge at times...
> 
> I guess it's back to the blind bale for awhile...or a really big dot at a short distance maybe...





2005Ultramag said:


> That's what I've been doing.
> 
> I think I get too comfortable, and miss something in my routine at times.



you both just suck lol

JK, BUT... this is supposed to be a smack talk thread so enough with the warm, and fuzzies:tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> you both just suck lol
> 
> JK, BUT... this is supposed to be a smack talk thread so enough with the warm, and fuzzies:tongue:


:chortle:

You're right.:zip:


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> you both just suck lol
> 
> JK, BUT... this is supposed to be a smack talk thread so enough with the warm, and fuzzies:tongue:


My score certainly support your view point...

I may suck, but you're fugly... and I can practice:tongue:...


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> My score certainly support your view point...
> 
> I may suck, but you're fugly... and I can practice:tongue:...


Well that certainly isn't saying much. Everyone knows I look like the anorexic bushwhacker.

as for your other comment that doesn't say much for you. If you get to practice, and I never practice, but yet I still shoot circles around you:wink:


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Well that certainly isn't saying much. Everyone knows I look like the anorexic bushwhacker.
> 
> as for your other comment that doesn't say much for you. If you get to practice, and I never practice, but yet I still shoot circles around you:wink:


See there you go trying to draw me out...but sadly I have to admit you're right (at least for the time being)...



























































You do look like the anorexic bushwacker:chortle:...


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> See there you go trying to draw me out...but sadly I have to admit you're right (at least for the time being)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do look like the anorexic bushwacker:chortle:...



Not really trying to draw you out, just trying to get the thread back on topic:wink:


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Well that certainly isn't saying much. Everyone knows I look like the anorexic bushwhacker.
> 
> as for your other comment that doesn't say much for you. If you get to practice, and I never practice, but yet I still shoot circles around you:wink:


That's OK. 

I don't get to practice either.


----------



## Spoon13

Man, this thread went cold in a hurry. What's up with that??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Man, this thread went cold in a hurry. What's up with that??


Everybody's SKEEEERED!


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Everybody's SKEEEERED!


Not the kid. I'll go with anybody. Might lose one but YOU GOT TO BE IN IT TO WIN IT!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant

My brilliant personality was missing :tongue: Still feeling a bit under the weather today, but a lot better than yesterday ukey: 

Did I ever tell you I hate viruses (or is that virii???)


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> (or is that virii???)


Only in Rome.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> My brilliant personality was missing :tongue: Still feeling a bit under the weather today, but a lot better than yesterday ukey:
> 
> Did I ever tell you I hate viruses (or is that virii???)


Dang, I know Cindy whooping you like a rented mule was hard to swallow, but didn't know it affected you that much. :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

psargeant said:


> My brilliant personality was missing :tongue: Still feeling a bit under the weather today, but a lot better than yesterday ukey:
> 
> Did I ever tell you I hate viruses (or is that virii???)


Is that what you call it?


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> Is that what you call it?


It is what it is...:bartstush:


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> Man, this thread went cold in a hurry. What's up with that??


The King of smack talk has been rather absent from this one. Someone needs to take a couple of pokes at the nest, and get a hornet stirred up. 
He must have finally removed that big target from his back, no one is after him anymore.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> The King of smack talk has been rather absent from this one. Someone needs to take a couple of pokes at the nest, and get a hornet stirred up.
> He must have finally removed that big target from his back, no one is after him anymore.


Kinda like a dog chasing a car - once he catches it, he'll not know what to do with it. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Everybody's SKEEEERED!


Skeeered :chortle: I already have crispies from all you bums already.....everyone but Spoon and for the record all of you from my group on Sun at DCWC owe me one from our Hooter Match  so I will have a Spoon one shortly :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> The King of smack talk has been rather absent from this one. Someone needs to take a couple of pokes at the nest, and get a hornet stirred up.
> He must have finally removed that big target from his back, no one is after him anymore.


You guys have just bored me with this one.....nothing to talk smack about yet. :wink:

It's like picking on short bus riders.....it's only fun for a couple minutes


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys have just bored me with this one.....nothing to talk smack about yet. :wink:
> 
> It's like picking on short bus riders.....it's only fun for a couple minutes


I heard that. I had fun for about the first 3 minutes. These guys don't even give me a challenge. Prag's too old to keep up in a battle of whits, Sarge knows he roll. The only one of significant standing is spoon, and I have long since learned to not call out someone shooting 10+ points over me.

Sadly my friend you are about my only formidable opponent, and we've already been there done that. But as stagnate as this thread has been, I've actually started to consider a rematch just to liven things up. Just not sure I can stand the taste of my own foot for another year lol.


----------



## BOWGOD

Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line. 

Spoon: -10
Sarge: +10
prag: +5
grimace: +25
south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
ultramag: +15
pennysdad: -2
Blondie: even up
bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.


----------



## bowjunkie

*really*



BOWGOD said:


> Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line.
> 
> Spoon: -10
> Sarge: +10
> prag: +5
> grimace: +25
> south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
> ultramag: +15
> pennysdad: -2
> Blondie: even up
> bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
> hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.



I get +10 that all us 3Ders only shoot 45 yds and I havens shot in 2 years so do I get a little more. :wink: 

How many do I get from Hornet??? Time to make this interesting. A retired 3Der at his first Field event!!!!!

Give me the odds and lets see what happens


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line.
> 
> Spoon: -10
> Sarge: +10
> *prag: +5*
> grimace: +25
> south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
> ultramag: +15
> pennysdad: -2
> Blondie: even up
> bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
> hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.


Man, this marriage thing must really be working on you. According to posts 11 & 36 we had a straight up crispie for the best 2 day total. But if you want to give me 5 points for the best single day score, then I'll take that as well.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowjunkie said:


> I get +10 that all us 3Ders only shoot 45 yds and I havens shot in 2 years so do I get a little more. :wink:
> 
> How many do I get from Hornet??? Time to make this interesting. A retired 3Der at his first Field event!!!!!
> 
> Give me the odds and lets see what happens


----------



## bowjunkie

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Is this after they hand me all the crispies???? Just checking.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line.
> 
> Spoon: -10
> Sarge: +10
> prag: +5
> grimace: +25
> south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
> *ultramag: +15*
> pennysdad: -2
> Blondie: even up
> bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
> hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.


I'll take 15, and it will still be close.... or not.

Ironed out ANOTHER issue with my set up yesterday. Actually shot pretty good.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Last year's Lucky CD Challenge









Check out the bare footed guy


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Check out the bare footed guy


Looks like somebody has a BAD case of Toeliosis going on. None of them is straight.


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> Skeeered :chortle: I already have crispies from all you bums already.....everyone but Spoon and for the record all of you from my group on Sun at DCWC owe me one from our Hooter Match  so I will have a Spoon one shortly :wink:


You are correct sir. You will have one soon. But cherish it. It may very well be the last one signed over.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> I heard that. I had fun for about the first 3 minutes. These guys don't even give me a challenge. Prag's too old to keep up in a battle of whits, Sarge knows he roll. The only one of significant standing is spoon, and I have long since learned to not call out someone shooting 10+ points over me.
> 
> Sadly my friend you are about my only formidable opponent, and we've already been there done that. But as stagnate as this thread has been, I've actually started to consider a rematch just to liven things up. Just not sure I can stand the taste of my own foot for another year lol.





BOWGOD said:


> Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line.
> 
> Spoon: -10
> Sarge: +10
> prag: +5
> grimace: +25
> south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
> ultramag: +15
> pennysdad: -2
> Blondie: even up
> bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
> hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.



SO let me get this straight.

I put it together for ONE weekend, on a course that I'm familiar with, and now all of a sudden I gotta GIVE points to someone, on a course I've only seen pictures of, that I shot even with just barely a month ago??


Sheesh. Tough crowd.


----------



## BOWGOD

Now we're getting somewhere.

Confirmed crispie matches.
Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals

Looks like prag may be paying for my honeymoon lol.

Let's get some more action going.

Bowjunkie just how many points do you suppose I should give you? I know you know how to shoot, but have no clue where your at in field since your a rookie. I want to make it interesting, just don't want to bury myself. But if it makes you feel better I'll give you 12.5


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> SO let me get this straight.
> 
> I put it together for ONE weekend, on a course that I'm familiar with, and now all of a sudden I gotta GIVE points to someone, on a course I've only seen pictures of, that I shot even with just barely a month ago??
> 
> 
> Sheesh. Tough crowd.


PHUCK it your a Hillbilly virgin. I'll take you on straight up, it's not like I have never bit off more than I could chew before. Just hope that the terrain will work to my advantage.


----------



## Brown Hornet

We can go straight up for a crispy....but the 2nd part of your offer has been declined by management 

If you keep tasting your foot it's because you keep putting it in your own mouth....it has nothing to do with past arse whippins :chortle:

Bowjunkie.....Hornet doesn't "give" points. You want some.....come get some but it's straight up  but like others will tell you....better crawl before you walk son.

Just think....the man blows my phone up trying to get pointed in the right direction with his new bows for the non chewie world and calls getting field advice....and for the record he was told about some things that most in this thred don't know about 

Then he ask for points.....:chortle: I'm smarter then the avg bear my friend....I don't fall for just any old pic-a-nick basket :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> PHUCK it your a Hillbilly virgin. I'll take you on straight up, it's not like I have never bit off more than I could chew before. Just hope that the terrain will work to my advantage.


:wink: :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD

BOWGOD said:


> Now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> Confirmed crispie matches.
> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> 
> Looks like prag may be paying for my honeymoon lol.
> 
> Let's get some more action going.
> 
> Bowjunkie just how many points do you suppose I should give you? I know you know how to shoot, but have no clue where your at in field since your a rookie. I want to make it interesting, just don't want to bury myself. But if it makes you feel better I'll give you 12.5



Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> PHUCK it your a Hillbilly virgin. I'll take you on straight up, it's not like I have never bit off more than I could chew before. Just hope that the terrain will work to my advantage.


You might as well sign that one now and give it to him before we go up the Hill :chortle: even more so if we shoot at the Hive on Thurs....he will be ready for the Hill if that happens :wink:


----------



## JawsDad

Any off-shore casino's taking action on these lines? For those that can't be there, we could place bets. I see $$$$$$$$ falling from the sky.


----------



## silverdollar77

what happened to that dudes shoes???


----------



## bowjunkie

Brown Hornet said:


> Bowjunkie.....Hornet doesn't "give" points. You want some.....come get some but it's straight up  but like others will tell you....better crawl before you walk son.
> 
> Just think....the man blows my phone up trying to get pointed in the right direction with his new bows for the non chewie world and calls getting field advice....and for the record he was told about some things that most in this thred don't know about
> 
> Then he ask for points.....:chortle: I'm smarter then the avg bear my friend....I don't fall for just any old pic-a-nick basket :wink:



What ever would you be refering to??????? BTW I need to call you on the way home need more advice :wink: LOL 

IF I go straight up, I will have the signed crispy waiting for you at the start of day one. 



BG, 12.5 is fine will see where I end up if I get the bow lined out. still a work in progress.


----------



## Brown Hornet

silverdollar77 said:


> what happened to that dudes shoes???


He poked the Hornet's Nest and got stung.....

Look at the thread from last year and things will make more sense :wink:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> He poked the Hornet's Nest and got stung.....
> 
> Look at the thread from last year and things will make more sense :wink:


Must be a picture of paaw huh? 

Dang photobucket and work...

Look real close at Hornet's avatar...


----------



## bowjunkie

BOWGOD said:


> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0


Bowgod Vs Bowjunkie +12.5


----------



## Brown Hornet

bowjunkie said:


> What ever would you be refering to??????? BTW I need to call you on the way home need more advice :wink: LOL
> 
> IF I go straight up, I will have the signed crispy waiting for you at the start of day one. .


I probably won't be home until about 6 or so tonight....and I usually don't have my vol on until I get home. That's why I don't always answer the phone during the day :wink:

If I give you points you might as well have one waiting also


----------



## bowjunkie

Brown Hornet said:


> I probably won't be home until about 6 or so tonight....and I usually don't have my vol on until I get home. That's why I don't always answer the phone during the day :wink:
> 
> If I give you points you might as well have one waiting also


SOOOO even if you gave me points I will still need to sign  man that sounds like 10 or 12 points right there!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> You might as well sign that one now and give it to him before we go up the Hill :chortle: even more so if we shoot at the Hive on Thurs....he will be ready for the Hill if that happens :wink:


Yeah I know but in typical carowhiner fashion he was crying about having to spot points to make it fair. You know I ain't never been skeered of signing over a crispie so we'll just have to see where the cards fall on that one. The one thing I have on my side is old spoon ain't never shot the Hill. Compared to the flat lands he is used to the Hill is a whole new format. Hopefully that will even out the playing field. But I still think my first line on that one will be more precise. Guess I got to give action to get action.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I know but in typical carowhiner fashion he was crying about having to spot points to make it fair. You know I ain't never been skeered of signing over a crispie so we'll just have to see where the cards fall on that one. The one thing I have on my side is old spoon ain't never shot the Hill. Compared to the flat lands he is used to the Hill is a whole new format. Hopefully that will even out the playing field. But I still think my first line on that one will be more precise. Guess I got to give action to get action.



NC isn't the only place I've shot.:wink: Field, yes. Shot, NO.

I can't help you fell for it.  :zip:


----------



## Moparmatty

You guys are funny. 

:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Moparmatty said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not near as funny as someone daydreaming about a flying pig's butt.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not near as funny as someone daydreaming about a flying pig's butt.


I swear, you have a picture for EVERYTHING.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I swear, you have a picture for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Moparmatty

I'm not starring up a pigs butt. I was looking at Paw's finger placement on the pig's twig and berries and wondering why he had such a big grin on his face. I've never seen someone so damn giddy over holding a pig that way. But the smile on his face does not lie. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Not near as funny as someone daydreaming about a flying pig's butt.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty

And with your smart mouth comment, are you calling me on for crispie match old man?



pragmatic_lee said:


> Not near as funny as someone daydreaming about a flying pig's butt.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not starring up a pigs butt. I was looking at Paw's finger placement on the pig's twig and berries and wondering why he had such a big grin on his face. I've never seen someone so damn giddy over holding a pig that way. But the smile on his face does not lie.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK, good come back, but who was determined to be the farthest along in their pregnancy here?

BTW Spoon: that hill behind the cars is just to get to the club house!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, good come back, but who was determined to be the farthest along in their pregnancy here?


BTW: I only said that because I should have been right there with you guys. Too much :beer: for me lately. :tongue:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line.
> 
> Spoon: -10
> Sarge: +10
> prag: +5
> grimace: +25
> south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
> ultramag: +15
> pennysdad: -2
> Blondie: even up
> bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
> hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.


Well, being that this is my first year of ever shooting a bow seriously, and I will HOPEFULLY be getting my new bow back from Hinky tomorrow, then will have to start tweaking (I know it was my choice to do it mid season), and I have only heard the horror stories about the hill, I am reluctant to take any bets. BUT it's only a crispie so what the heck, I may as well take on a challenge. I have no idea what to expect. I have big hopes for my scores now that I am figuring a few things out in my form, etc, and have a "real" bow, so who knows. Maybe I will get lucky and have my first BG crispie..


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Hey I remember that!!!!....................... Kinda:darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> He poked the Hornet's Nest and got stung.....
> 
> Look at the thread from last year and things will make more sense :wink:





PHP:




just look at the avatar....:zip:

'yall have toooo many pictures stored on your computers !!!...LOLOLOL


----------



## south-paaw

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not starring up a pigs butt. I was looking at Paw's finger placement on the pig's twig and berries and wondering why he had such a big grin on his face. I've never seen someone so damn giddy over holding a pig that way. But the smile on his face does not lie.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





PHP:




a littl mascott tweaking didn't help my scores any either !! heheheee...


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look at the avatar....:zip:
> 
> 'yall have toooo many pictures stored on your computers !!!...LOLOLOL


oh yeah....I forgot that was in there. :chortle:

and bubbleguts thinks he has it bad


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Spoon13 said:


> I swear, you have a picture for EVERYTHING.


Isn't that the truth!! Prag, you do find some good ones:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Although this picture is pretty bad :zip:


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> Although this picture is pretty bad :zip:


I don't know. The one without his hat was pretty bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon... you mean this one? He said he was "charging his hooter shooter"....


----------



## Moparmatty

That is not the pic I expected to see when I was clicking the word "image".

:chortle:



Brown Hornet said:


> Although this picture is pretty bad :zip:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> Spoon... you mean this one? He said he was "charging his hooter shooter"....


YAHTZEE!!!!:thumb:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> YAHTZEE!!!!:thumb:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol.. when I shot with him two weeks ago, he got hot and took off his hat for a while and made me promise not to take the camera out... hhmmm.. maybe somebody needs to make a bet with him involving his hat... lol


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. when I shot with him two weeks ago, he got hot and took off his hat for a while and made me promise not to take the camera out... hhmmm.. maybe somebody needs to make a bet with him involving his hat... lol


Ok you want to bet, I'll put my hat on the line, and spot you 30 points. If I loose I'm not allowed to wear my hat the rest of the summer, if you loose you shoot Sunday in a purple speedo.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Although this picture is pretty bad :zip:


WTH was I doing in that pic? Looks like I paused to take in a good fart or something Either way you could have just deleted that one from your camera.


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> I can't help you fell for it.  :zip:


No one ever accused me of being skeered of a little crispie challenge.





















































































but then again no one has ever accused me of being too bright either.:iamwithstupid:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> We can go straight up for a crispy....but the 2nd part of your offer has been declined by management




Hell with it, since everyone else is too skeered to give you any action I'll take you up on it. Although I must admit it just doesn't hold the same appeal as it did the last time. I learned my lesson, I'm not going to go poking at the nest, and let my big mouth write a check that I might not be able to cash. But I do guess if I ever want to get one of those elusive hornet crispies eventually I'm gonna have to shoot you for one again. Might as well be on the scene of our first battle. At least this time around I'm actually a more realistic opponent, and not shooting 20 points under you.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> Spoon... you mean this one? He said he was "charging his hooter shooter"....


So that's what that spot does?

Damn.... no wonder I've been having trouble. I've been shooting with a hat on.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

BOWGOD said:


> Hell with it, since everyone else is too skeered to give you any action I'll take you up on it. Although I must admit it just doesn't hold the same appeal as it did the last time. I learned my lesson, I'm not going to go poking at the nest, and let my big mouth write a check that I might not be able to cash. But I do guess if I ever want to get one of those elusive hornet crispies eventually I'm gonna have to shoot you for one again. Might as well be on the scene of our first battle. At least this time around I'm actually a more realistic opponent, and not shooting 20 points under you.


Go for it Bro.. I won't be there to take him down this year, so.. it's up to you.. :thumb: :chortle: 

(though.. I took him down a couple times earlier this season... seems he's been skeered to come shoot lately.. :noidea: )


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Ok you want to bet, I'll put my hat on the line, and spot you 30 points. If I loose I'm not allowed to wear my hat the rest of the summer, if you loose you shoot Sunday in a purple speedo.


Now think about it.. do you really want to see me in a purple speedo? Sounds like a lose lose for everybody involved..


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Now think about it.. do you really want to see me in a purple speedo? Sounds like a lose lose for everybody involved..


It absolutely is, but more so for you than anyone else. We'll be traumatized by the sight, but those pics would live on for ever in these pages. Trust me prag don't ever delete pics.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> Now think about it.. do you really want to see me in a purple speedo? Sounds like a lose lose for everybody involved..


ukey:


----------



## BOWGOD

IGluIt4U said:


> Go for it Bro.. I won't be there to take him down this year, so.. it's up to you.. :thumb: :chortle:
> 
> (though.. I took him down a couple times earlier this season... seems he's been skeered to come shoot lately.. :noidea: )


I ain't getting back into the pissing match with him like last time. This time around it's more of a friendly what the hell kind of bet, and I plan to leave it at that. I got stung once for poking the nest, I ain't doing that again. I ain't talkin no chit, I ain't callin no names, and I ain't putting my foot back in my mouth. There is absolutely nothing other than that 1 crispie on the line for this one, my pride has just started to recover from last year.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> ukey:


Dude, can't be that much worse than Roger in a pink thong can it?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Dude, can't be that much worse than Roger in a pink thong can it?


'bout the same.


----------



## golfingguy27

lol.. maybe Roger and I should have a Hillbilly thong match....


----------



## Moparmatty

NO!

There can be only one "Thong Dancer". 




golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. maybe Roger and I should have a Hillbilly thong match....


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowtech_babe

Alright, Junkie has notified me that I am to be joining into the festivities at the Hillbilly shoot......hopefully there are a lot mulligans....gimmes.....plan out right pencil pushing cause ol' gurl has been out of the scenes for 2 years (in dog years thats like 14 years right?) Someone needs to step up to the plate and guide me through this one. You may want to bring a metal detector and a 500X power binos/scope to help me find arrows. Coming for the love of it and getting back to basics with doing this for fun.

So I pose these questions. How many points do I get and who is gonna be "hillbilly" enough to help a lady out?

Samantha Smith


----------



## BOWGOD

bowtech_babe said:


> Alright, Junkie has notified me that I am to be joining into the festivities at the Hillbilly shoot......hopefully there are a lot mulligans....gimmes.....plan out right pencil pushing cause ol' gurl has been out of the scenes for 2 years (in dog years thats like 14 years right?) Someone needs to step up to the plate and guide me through this one. You may want to bring a metal detector and a 500X power binos/scope to help me find arrows. Coming for the love of it and getting back to basics with doing this for fun.
> 
> So I pose these questions. How many points do I get and who is gonna be "hillbilly" enough to help a lady out?
> 
> Samantha Smith




Hey Sam,
Glad you could join us. Don't psych yourself out, it's just like riding a bike, you'll be fine. There will be plenty of guys, and gals there more than willing to get you off on the right foot. 
The first year for the queen of the hill looks like it's shaping up to be pretty good. Should have a decent showing from the female contingent. I know for sure of at least a dozen women who will be there.
I'd give you some points in a crispie match, but every time I shoot against a chick I get my azz whooped. It must have really set in when my dad told me to "never beat women" because for the life of me I never can:cocktail:


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending)

Seems as there is a common denominator in every single confirmed match so far. You all don't be skeered to shake things up a bit among yourselves. 
I know for sure I have at least 5 crispy's coming my way, 2 coin flips, and 1 hope, and a prayer.


----------



## golfingguy27

lol.. I don't mind a fun bet, but I could never pull off the speedo thing like Roger did with the thong.. the hat vs speedo match will have to wait until I am a little more confident in my shooting. Although Hinky did just text me to let me know the Hoyt is ready for me to pick up so that may be a confidence booster.. lol


----------



## Moparmatty

Some of us have seen Hinky's handy work at setting up a Hoyt. Right Hornet? :zip:

You'd best not get your confidence level too high there grasshopper. :chortle:



golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I don't mind a fun bet, but I could never pull off the speedo thing like Roger did with the thong.. the hat vs speedo match will have to wait until I am a little more confident in my shooting. Although Hinky did just text me to let me know the Hoyt is ready for me to pick up so that may be a confidence booster.. lol


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> Some of us have seen Hinky's handy work at setting up a Hoyt. Right Hornet? :zip:
> 
> You'd best not get your confidence level too high there grasshopper. :chortle:
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol.. we shall see.. I'm hoping he can at least set up a Hoyt as well as I can shoot one. I'm probably working til 4am then going home for a few hours sleep (until my dog wakes me up in the morning to pee and eat breakfast), then I will go in the back yard and shoot for a while and see how it goes. Although I did just do a 5 hour energy shot AND an Amp energy drink, so I may skip the sleep thing all together...


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. we shall see.. I'm hoping he can at least set up a Hoyt as well as I can shoot one. I'm probably working til 4am then going home for a few hours sleep (until my dog wakes me up in the morning to pee and eat breakfast), then I will go in the back yard and shoot for a while and see how it goes. Although I did just do a 5 hour energy shot AND an Amp energy drink, so I may skip the sleep thing all together...


trying to turn into a horngod now are ya? You got Hornet's kicks, and my addictions.

Speaking of 5 hour energy's it's been about 2 hours guess it's about time for me to down another:darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> trying to turn into a horngod now are ya? You got Hornet's kicks, and my addictions.
> 
> Speaking of 5 hour energy's it's been about 2 hours guess it's about time for me to down another:darkbeer:


lol.. ask any of my ex girlfriends, I'm already the horngod..


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I don't mind a fun bet, but I could never pull off the speedo thing like Roger did with the thong.. the hat vs speedo match will have to wait until I am a little more confident in my shooting. Although Hinky did just text me to let me know the Hoyt is ready for me to pick up so that may be a confidence booster.. lol




Guess we'll let ya off the hook this time. Not sure I could stomach seeing you in a speedo of any color, I might just have to ukey: red bull all over the Hill.

But fair warning DON'T pull my hat or my hooter shooter dolar panel back into this discussion or the purple speedo gets put back on the table:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. ask any of my ex girlfriends, I'm already the horngod..


Just like in field archery, you don't hold a candle to me my friend lol.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Just like in field archery, you don't hold a candle to me my friend lol.


lol.. dunno about that one.. I seem rather shy and quiet about some things, but when it comes to that I may give you a run for your money.. fortunately I've been lucky enough to have gf's that have all been the same way, but I am WAY overdue for the next one..


----------



## south-paaw

*south-paaw's 401*

Mopar- good to go if he shows

Prag- my 2009 payup and then 2 day total score for 2010

BG - your'e on.. !!, saturday, one and done

Sarge- Indoor Oly; details pending, FITA something, or might just shoot for best groups, makes no difference..:tongue: ! 

Mac- :beer: vs :cocktail: and a crispie


Re-do on the odds :

Hornet- i'm stepping it up, my 530 or better, you sign one over ! and the pins will be gone in 2011..hehehee

Spoon- you got me skeeerd... more to follow after this weekend

Hinky, Xhunter,(-28 ea)theshooter(-30)... got them all skertt' away; no takers...yet

unknowns :

Lucky-n-Lucky- talk to me, i'm listening...heheheee... 
Jarlicker- disappeared all together
LoneEagle- come on up, you can do it !


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> Mopar- good to go if he shows
> 
> Prag- my 2009 payup and then 2 day total score for 2010
> 
> BG - your'e on.. !!, saturday, one and done
> 
> Sarge- Indoor Oly; details pending, FITA something, or might just shoot for best groups, makes no difference..:tongue: !
> 
> Mac- :beer: vs :cocktail: and a crispie
> 
> 
> Re-do on the odds :
> 
> Hornet- i'm stepping it up, my 530 or better, you sign one over ! and the pins will be gone in 2011..hehehee
> 
> Spoon- you got me skeeerd... more to follow after this weekend
> 
> Hinky, Xhunter,(-28 ea)theshooter(-30)... got them all skertt' away; no takers...yet
> 
> unknowns :
> 
> Lucky-n-Lucky- talk to me, i'm listening...heheheee...
> Jarlicker- disappeared all together
> LoneEagle- come on up, you can do it !



Does this mean your confirmed to be there?


----------



## blondstar

BOWGOD said:


> Ok in an effort to liven things up here's my line.
> 
> Spoon: -10
> Sarge: +10
> prag: +5
> grimace: +25
> south paaw: even up (you talk a good game)
> ultramag: +15
> pennysdad: -2
> Blondie: even up
> bowjunkie: +10 (I know you can shoot so I may regret that one)
> hornet: for no reason other than it is the Hill. I'll go even up, but if I win I get more than a crispie. I get permission to remove my foot from my mouth for at least a year. If I loose then we all know I'm your biotch for another long azz year.


Jay said he will take you for a dollar, Me even up are you crazy! You have to much faith in my shooting ability!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowtech_babe said:


> Alright, Junkie has notified me that I am to be joining into the festivities at the Hillbilly shoot......hopefully there are a lot mulligans....gimmes.....plan out right pencil pushing cause ol' gurl has been out of the scenes for 2 years (in dog years thats like 14 years right?) Someone needs to step up to the plate and guide me through this one. You may want to bring a metal detector and a 500X power binos/scope to help me find arrows. Coming for the love of it and getting back to basics with doing this for fun.
> 
> So I pose these questions. How many points do I get and who is gonna be "hillbilly" enough to help a lady out?
> 
> Samantha Smith


Sam, allow me to address a few thing:
1) No mulligans or gimmes (at least that anyone talks about) :wink:
2) Pencil Pushing  This AIN'T 3D "pencil pushing" is not even in our vocabulary
3) Trust me - you won't have any trouble finding someone to "guide you through this one" PICK ME, PICK ME :tongue:
4) You've been out of archery for 2 years - heck I've only been shooting a little over 2 years, so I don't see your point. 
5) The "love of it" is why 99.9% of us are there. There are a few that come only for the Hinky prizes; however. :zip:
6) If you and "junk" decide to camp on sight, I am pretty sure there'll be some "hillbilly" wake up calls in the mornings. I rehearsed them on the way home from work yesterday. :angel:

OK, now I (we) need your help. We have a lady friend here in NC that shoots regularly with us "dirty old men". In fact at the majority of the shoots she's the only "lady" there. You and her share a common profession (RN) and even though "work talk" is prohibited at all Field shoots, I hoping with that commonality you can help us convince her to make the trip to the Hill. LoneEagle (Cindy) are you listening? 

Looking forward to meeting you and "junk".


----------



## GOT LUCKY

south-paaw said:


> Mopar- good to go if he shows
> 
> Prag- my 2009 payup and then 2 day total score for 2010
> 
> BG - your'e on.. !!, saturday, one and done
> 
> Sarge- Indoor Oly; details pending, FITA something, or might just shoot for best groups, makes no difference..:tongue: !
> 
> Mac- :beer: vs :cocktail: and a crispie
> 
> 
> Re-do on the odds :
> 
> Hornet- i'm stepping it up, my 530 or better, you sign one over ! and the pins will be gone in 2011..hehehee
> 
> Spoon- you got me skeeerd... more to follow after this weekend
> 
> Hinky, Xhunter,(-28 ea)theshooter(-30)... got them all skertt' away; no takers...yet
> 
> unknowns :
> 
> *Lucky-n-Lucky- talk to me, i'm listening...heheheee... *Jarlicker- disappeared all together
> LoneEagle- come on up, you can do it !



*Honey......neither one of us have any game right now...... much less even be able to talk about it......:sad:
We are both still convalescing from this coughing what-ever that can bring you to your knees begging for mercy....

No matter what....The Ms. LUCKY CD CHALLENGE will be there.....

Nowwww....Mr. Lucky may be only able to shoot the flat-land targets if his lung compacity doesn't improve.........or we could bring the Polaris and strap on a couple oxygen tanks 
WAIT.....would that be a violation like PRO golfers riding in golf carts during a major match???????.......Need an OFISHALLLLLlllllllll....ruling here.........* 
.


----------



## blondstar

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sam, allow me to address a few thing:
> 1) No mulligans or gimmes (at least that anyone talks about) :wink:
> 2) Pencil Pushing  This AIN'T 3D "pencil pushing" is not even in our vocabulary
> 3) Trust me - you won't have any trouble finding someone to "guide you through this one" PICK ME, PICK ME :tongue:
> 4) You've been out of archery for 2 years - heck I've only been shooting a little over 2 years, so I don't see your point.
> 5) The "love of it" is why 99.9% of us are there. There are a few that come only for the Hinky prizes; however. :zip:
> 6) If you and "junk" decide to camp on sight, I am pretty sure there'll be some "hillbilly" wake up calls in the mornings. I rehearsed them on the way home from work yesterday. :angel:
> 
> OK, now I (we) need your help. We have a lady friend here in NC that shoots regularly with us "dirty old men". In fact at the majority of the shoots she's the only "lady" there. You and her share a common profession (RN) and even though "work talk" is prohibited at all Field shoots, I hoping with that commonality you can help us convince her to make the trip to the Hill. LoneEagle (Cindy) are you listening?
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and "junk".


Cindy, come on up, it is alot of fun, I am a RN to, maybe all the girls can shoot in one group!! Don't feel bad I am usually the only girl shooting to!


----------



## IGluIt4U

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Nowwww....Mr. Lucky may be only able to shoot the flat-land targets if his lung compacity doesn't improve.........or we could bring the Polaris and strap on a couple oxygen tanks
> WAIT.....would that be a violation like PRO golfers riding in golf carts during a major match???????.......Need an OFISHALLLLLlllllllll....ruling here.........*
> .


Maybe Mac will bring his Segway and the Mr can wheel about the hills on that? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## psargeant

IGluIt4U said:


> Maybe Mac will bring his Segway and the Mr can wheel about the hills on that? :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:


Word on the street is no Mac this year:sad:...maybe we can make a night time visit to his workshop though...
:ninja:

We'd only be borrowing...


----------



## psargeant

blondstar said:


> Cindy, come on up, it is alot of fun, I am a RN to, maybe all the girls can shoot in one group!! Don't feel bad I am usually the only girl shooting to!


Y'all keep working on her. Maybe I'll hold her new arrows ransom...

It's not like she is even going to need to drive...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> Cindy, come on up, it is alot of fun, I am a RN to, maybe all the girls can shoot in one group!! Don't feel bad I am usually the only girl shooting to!


Oh wow - I forgot all about you being an RN even after all our talk at the Classic. You heard her Cindy, no more excuses. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Word on the street is no Mac this year:sad:...maybe we can make a night time visit to his workshop though...
> :ninja:
> 
> We'd only be borrowing...


Heck, we can do it in broad daylight - he only goes to the shop at night. Spends all daylight hours in his:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Heck, we can do it in broad daylight - he only goes to the shop at night. Spends all daylight hours in his:


Must be a red neck hot tub??

Dang work and photobucket...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Must be a red neck hot tub??
> 
> Dang work and photobucket...


I bet if you searched, you'd find an un-encrypted wireless access point that you could reach with your laptop while at work. :zip:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

blondstar said:


> Cindy, come on up, it is alot of fun, I am a RN to, maybe all the girls can shoot in one group!! Don't feel bad I am usually the only girl shooting to!


These guys are working on me hard! I'd love to go. I would love to meet some other women who shoot seriously (not like twice a year or something).

It's not too bad being the only woman shooting. They are all a great group that I shoot with around here. Even if I do have to put up with "dirty ol' man" talk, especially from Durham area:wink:

My problem is getting off of work, plus I already have 2 weeks of vacation coming up this summer. But I'll really reconsider. We'll see.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Hell with it, since everyone else is too skeered to give you any action I'll take you up on it. Although I must admit it just doesn't hold the same appeal as it did the last time. I learned my lesson, I'm not going to go poking at the nest, and let my big mouth write a check that I might not be able to cash. But I do guess if I ever want to get one of those elusive hornet crispies eventually I'm gonna have to shoot you for one again. Might as well be on the scene of our first battle. At least this time around I'm actually a more realistic opponent, and not shooting 20 points under you.


I'm sure the Hornet and myself will have some kind of friendly wager in place during the course of the Hillbilly. It has just yet to be discussed. Our agents are still in negotiations.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

psargeant said:


> Y'all keep working on her. Maybe I'll hold her new arrows ransom...
> 
> It's not like she is even going to need to drive...


Ohh please don't hold my arrows ranson. They're innocent victims:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Someone help Sticky out....seems he has bumped his head. :doh: just like usual I let him have a couple charity wins at the begining of the season.....then I start shooting normal and he starts going the wrong direction. I aint scared....I'm waiting for you to step your game up  since the first weekend with the Katera I have shot one round under a 531 and that was a 29....heck I have shot one round and one half since DCWC and if I make it to AAA this weekend I will lay the utter smack down on Sticky....and I haven't even touched my bow in over 2 weeks now 

Grimace....shut those my game isn't ready bull ish up....man up or go shoot 3D. Your game isn't ready.... that's the reason your getting 30 points. Maybe Grimace is a better nickname then I thought :zip: and you in a purple Speedo isn't a loose loose.....becayse yes we will have to look at you but the laugh would be worth it. If we could take Roger in a thong and Mopar's balls hanging out we can take you in a Speedo :wink:

and bubbleguts with no hat can be a much wore evil.....I know you heard me tell hin to put his hat back on he was causing glare in my clarifier :chortle:

Southpaaw....you won't hit a 30 unless we let you shoot extra targets.  if you don't shoot over a 520 on Sat we are switching your bow over to FS as soon as you get off the course....if you don't bring a FS sight with you.... your gonna shoot barebow or something. But no more pins....you don't even hunt :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> I'm sure the Hornet and myself will have some kind of friendly wager in place during the course of the Hillbilly. It has just yet to be discussed. Our agents are still in negotiations.


we may not have a match....seems Spoon keeps talking about blood testing....I'll drain the lizard but no blood testing this close to the event :nono:

I'm only in search of ONE crispy..... TheShooters


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> These guys are working on me hard! I'd love to go. I would love to meet some other women who shoot seriously (not like twice a year or something).
> 
> It's not too bad being the only woman shooting. They are all a great group that I shoot with around here. Even if I do have to put up with "dirty ol' man" talk, especially from Durham area:wink:
> 
> My problem is getting off of work, plus I already have 2 weeks of vacation coming up this summer. But I'll really reconsider. We'll see.





LoneEagle0607 said:


> Ohh please don't hold my arrows ranson. They're innocent victims:wink:


They're all ready to go and sitting in the truck...cut, fletched, and points and nocks installed...

I start breaking them one at a time until you change your mind...j/k...

We're only talking 2 days off here...


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> we may not have a match....seems Spoon keeps talking about blood testing....I'll drain the lizard but no blood testing this close to the event :nono:
> 
> I'm only in search of ONE crispy..... TheShooters



If I can find another match in time then maybe so, if not we'll renegotiate.

I do wanna shoot in that group though.


----------



## Brown Hornet

We will come up with something....be it a Hooter Match... Total Xs....which I usually don't count :wink: or straight up :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> We will come up with something....be it a Hooter Match... Total Xs....which I usually don't count :wink: or straight up :wink:


Handle it on the Hinky shoot. If you tie, then settle it with a sudden death at the "mid-night FITA". :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> These guys are working on me hard! I'd love to go. I would love to meet some other women who shoot seriously (not like twice a year or something).
> 
> It's not too bad being the only woman shooting. They are all a great group that I shoot with around here. Even if I do have to put up with "dirty ol' man" talk, especially from Durham area:wink:
> 
> My problem is getting off of work, plus I already have 2 weeks of vacation coming up this summer. But I'll really reconsider. We'll see.


Can you say "SICK TIME" :beer:


----------



## bowjunkie

*crispies*

SO I have 

Bowgod vs Junkie +12.5 
Brown hornet Vs Junkie +5 ( I started at 10 but get deducted a point everytime I call for advice the rest will be gone by the time the shoot starts) 

Any other takers? 
rember I HAVE NEVER SHOT A FIELD ROUND IN MY LIFE!!!! so I want all the points I can get. ( I will play this one to the end) :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

blondstar said:


> Jay said he will take you for a dollar, Me even up are you crazy! You have to much faith in my shooting ability!


Ok Jay is on.

Now we both know what your capable of shooting. The fact that I didn't offer you any points was in no way me trying to get one over. It was all in respect to your shooting ability. 
That and your best scores for some reason always seem to turn up on the Hill.


----------



## BOWGOD

List is growing.

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending :chicken01
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> List is growing.
> 
> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
> Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
> Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending :chicken01
> Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
> south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
> Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )


Don't forget South-paaw vs Sarge in some sort of FITA/Recurve match...details to be determined later...


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> List is growing.
> 
> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
> Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
> Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending :chicken01
> Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
> south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
> Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )



Looks like somebody is gonna come to the Hillbilly looking like he just got off work at the strip club.


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> Looks like somebody is gonna come to the Hillbilly looking like he just got off work at the strip club.


I always bring a pocket full of ones to the Hill. But I tend to leave with more than I brought to it's all good.


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending :chicken01
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SP & Prag 2 day total straight up


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh wow - I forgot all about you being an RN even after all our talk at the Classic. You heard her Cindy, no more excuses. :thumbs_up


Jen is a RN too. Is every woman that likes to shoot a nurse or something?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Jen is a RN too. Is every woman that likes to shoot a nurse or something?


Now if we could just talk them all into wearing their nursing "uniforms" on the course. :tongue:

Sorry Spoon - ain't posting a pix to back up that comment.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now if we could just talk them all into wearing their nursing "uniforms" on the course. :tongue:
> 
> Sorry Spoon - ain't posting a pix to back up that comment.


Sinful delights sells some nice nursing uniforms:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

BOWGOD said:


> Jen is a RN too. Is every woman that likes to shoot a nurse or something?


It's an excellent way to relieve stress and have fun. 

Prag-scrubs are NOT sexy, but very comfortable. So NO nurse pictures please:zip: We are professionals. Your good care revolves around the nurses who care for you and your loved ones 24/7.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It's an excellent way to relieve stress and have fun.
> 
> Prag-scrubs are NOT sexy, but very comfortable. So NO nurse pictures please:zip: We are professionals. Your good care revolves around the nurses who care for you and your loved ones 24/7.


No nurse pix from me, have the utmost respect for any and all in the medical profession. :thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> No nurse pix from me, have the utmost respect for any and all in the medical profession. :thumbs_up


Yeah. What he said. :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah. What he said. :chortle:


I think I'd better get my shoes on and go to DCWC before I get into any MORE trouble.


----------



## TheShooter

Originally Posted by south-paaw 
Mopar- good to go if he shows

Prag- my 2009 payup and then 2 day total score for 2010

BG - your'e on.. !!, saturday, one and done

Sarge- Indoor Oly; details pending, FITA something, or might just shoot for best groups, makes no difference.. ! 

Mac- vs and a crispie


Re-do on the odds :

Hornet- i'm stepping it up, my 530 or better, you sign one over ! and the pins will be gone in 2011..hehehee

Spoon- you got me skeeerd... more to follow after this weekend

Hinky, Xhunter,(-28 ea)theshooter(-30)... got them all skertt' away; no takers...yet

unknowns :

Lucky-n-Lucky- talk to me, i'm listening...heheheee... Jarlicker- disappeared all together
LoneEagle- come on up, you can do it !








Wow! 30 from me....gesh! Don;t you know my wife is having a baby this weekend and I won't be able to practice over the next two weeks!! So I will be rusty to say the least. :wink:


----------



## bowjunkie

*Hey Shooter*

I got you theshooter

put a crispie on what? you name it???

One day score? both day score?


----------



## Bob Dobalina

I'm a field newbie for the most part, I've only shot a couple practice rounds with some guys at the range I used to go to. But I am coming to the Hill this year. You guys just seem to have too much fun 

Even though I don't know you guys I am gonna throw out some crispy bets 

All straight up:
Pragmatic Lee - gonna kick the old picture guys butt
PSargent - he is going down. 
UltraMag - might as well throw him in there 
Sticky - as long as he isn't in Hornet's group I should be ok 
Grimace - no way am I gonna loose to someone with all that purple. 
Bowgod - he is having a big weekend so I think I can catch him sleeping 
South Paaw - he shoots pins how can I loose to him
MoparMatty - if he shows I might as well get some foreign currency 

I figure I might as well get my crispy collection started right


----------



## Bob Dobalina

I knew I forgot someone

Bowjunkie - your going to be giving everyone else all your money that weekend I might as well stick my hand out also


----------



## BOWGOD

Bob Dobalina said:


> I'm a field newbie for the most part, I've only shot a couple practice rounds with some guys at the range I used to go to. But I am coming to the Hill this year. You guys just seem to have too much fun
> 
> Even though I don't know you guys I am gonna throw out some crispy bets
> 
> All straight up:
> Pragmatic Lee - gonna kick the old picture guys butt
> PSargent - he is going down.
> UltraMag - might as well throw him in there
> Sticky - as long as he isn't in Hornet's group I should be ok
> Grimace - no way am I gonna loose to someone with all that purple.
> Bowgod - he is having a big weekend so I think I can catch him sleeping
> South Paaw - he shoots pins how can I loose to him
> MoparMatty - if he shows I might as well get some foreign currency
> 
> I figure I might as well get my crispy collection started right




Well welcome to the fun. I'll take a shot in the dark here. I have no idea what for scores your capable of, but I ain't never backed down from a challenge before. In the words of Jerry Garcia "all because I love to win, even if I'm gonna loose" So your on, see ya on the Hill:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD

Bob Dobalina said:


> I knew I forgot someone
> 
> Bowjunkie - your going to be giving everyone else all your money that weekend I might as well stick my hand out also


Hey might as well poke the Hornet's nest while your at it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Well welcome to the fun. I'll take a shot in the dark here. I have no idea what for scores your capable of, but I ain't never backed down from a challenge before. In the words of Jerry Garcia "all because I love to win, even if I'm gonna loose" So your on, see ya on the Hill:thumbs_up


I'm in on that one too. I figure as it stands the odds will be pretty good even if he shoots 300 Vegas rounds. This ain't indoors, and it ain't 3-D. Heck... I've got a 290 3 spot under my belt. .... BUT .... Bob.... since this is your first full field round those crispies you may be handing over will need to have little cherries drawn on them. :heh:


----------



## Moparmatty

TheShooter said:


> Wow! 30 from me....gesh! Don;t you know my wife is having a baby this weekend and I won't be able to practice over the next two weeks!! So I will be rusty to say the least. :wink:


Shane. I figure SP is only good for a 500 at The Hill. So he's figuring that you're only going to be good for a 530. So what I really think he's saying is that he thinks you're going to suck it. I personally think he's recently suffered some major head trauma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13

Nothing like some broad spectrum shiznit talking. :chortle:




Bob Dobalina said:


> I'm a field newbie for the most part, I've only shot a couple practice rounds with some guys at the range I used to go to. But I am coming to the Hill this year. You guys just seem to have too much fun
> 
> Even though I don't know you guys I am gonna throw out some crispy bets
> 
> All straight up:
> Pragmatic Lee - gonna kick the old picture guys butt
> PSargent - he is going down.
> UltraMag - might as well throw him in there
> Sticky - as long as he isn't in Hornet's group I should be ok
> Grimace - no way am I gonna loose to someone with all that purple.
> Bowgod - he is having a big weekend so I think I can catch him sleeping
> South Paaw - he shoots pins how can I loose to him
> MoparMatty - if he shows I might as well get some foreign currency
> 
> I figure I might as well get my crispy collection started right


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Bob Dobalina said:


> I'm a field newbie for the most part, I've only shot a couple practice rounds with some guys at the range I used to go to. But I am coming to the Hill this year. You guys just seem to have too much fun
> 
> Even though I don't know you guys I am gonna throw out some crispy bets
> 
> All straight up:
> Pragmatic Lee - gonna kick the old picture guys butt
> PSargent - he is going down.
> UltraMag - might as well throw him in there
> Sticky - as long as he isn't in Hornet's group I should be ok
> Grimace - no way am I gonna loose to someone with all that purple.
> Bowgod - he is having a big weekend so I think I can catch him sleeping
> South Paaw - he shoots pins how can I loose to him
> MoparMatty - if he shows I might as well get some foreign currency
> 
> I figure I might as well get my crispy collection started right



Hhhmm.. not that I really care about losing one crispie, but I think I will pass on any challenges. Am I confused about something here? You said you are a beginner and have only shot a few practice rounds, yet you have posts from around this time last year saying that you shot at nationals? Sounds like a little more than a newbie to me..


----------



## blondstar

LoneEagle0607 said:


> These guys are working on me hard! I'd love to go. I would love to meet some other women who shoot seriously (not like twice a year or something).
> 
> It's not too bad being the only woman shooting. They are all a great group that I shoot with around here. Even if I do have to put up with "dirty ol' man" talk, especially from Durham area:wink:
> 
> My problem is getting off of work, plus I already have 2 weeks of vacation coming up this summer. But I'll really reconsider. We'll see.


The hell with work, the patients will still be there when you get back on Monday or a whole other set!!


----------



## blondstar

psargeant said:


> Must be a red neck hot tub??
> 
> Dang work and photobucket...


And you guys make fun of West Virginia people!! :wink:


----------



## Bob Dobalina

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. not that I really care about losing one crispie, but I think I will pass on any challenges. Am I confused about something here? You said you are a beginner and have only shot a few practice rounds, yet you have posts from around this time last year saying that you shot at nationals? Sounds like a little more than a newbie to me..


It was a joke before. I was trying to get into the "loop" so to speak. Go search through the scores and you won't find me. I have seriously only shot a few rounds at the local range with some guys I know that asked me to go shoot a half with them.


----------



## blondstar

TheShooter said:


> Originally Posted by south-paaw
> Mopar- good to go if he shows
> 
> Prag- my 2009 payup and then 2 day total score for 2010
> 
> BG - your'e on.. !!, saturday, one and done
> 
> Sarge- Indoor Oly; details pending, FITA something, or might just shoot for best groups, makes no difference.. !
> 
> Mac- vs and a crispie
> 
> 
> Re-do on the odds :
> 
> Hornet- i'm stepping it up, my 530 or better, you sign one over ! and the pins will be gone in 2011..hehehee
> 
> Spoon- you got me skeeerd... more to follow after this weekend
> 
> Hinky, Xhunter,(-28 ea)theshooter(-30)... got them all skertt' away; no takers...yet
> 
> unknowns :
> 
> Lucky-n-Lucky- talk to me, i'm listening...heheheee... Jarlicker- disappeared all together
> LoneEagle- come on up, you can do it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 30 from me....gesh! Don;t you know my wife is having a baby this weekend and I won't be able to practice over the next two weeks!! So I will be rusty to say the least. :wink:


your wife is having the baby not you!! Man you are starting to sound like bowgod!! And besides you only having a baby, Bowgod is getting married!!


----------



## Bob Dobalina

BOWGOD said:


> Well welcome to the fun. I'll take a shot in the dark here. I have no idea what for scores your capable of, but I ain't never backed down from a challenge before. In the words of Jerry Garcia "all because I love to win, even if I'm gonna loose" So your on, see ya on the Hill:thumbs_up


I'm capable of decent scores I think but nothing that is gonna blow anyones socks off. I figure I will probably loose some and win some. But at least your a big boy and not afraid of a little challenge unlike that Grimace chicken I mean guy


----------



## BOWGOD

Bob Dobalina said:


> It was a joke before. I was trying to get into the "loop" so to speak. Go search through the scores and you won't find me. I have seriously only shot a few rounds at the local range with some guys I know that asked me to go shoot a half with them.


Not hard to get into our loop, just poke your nose in a little is usually all it takes.
Contrary to popular belief we're really not elitist like some people think. Now you just got to show up at the Hill, and get christened into the circle. Bring a cooler of beer they might just throw me out, and let you have my spot lol.


----------



## Bob Dobalina

BOWGOD said:


> Not hard to get into our loop, just poke your nose in a little is usually all it takes.
> Contrary to popular belief we're really not elitist like some people think. Now you just got to show up at the Hill, and get christened into the circle. Bring a cooler of beer they might just throw me out, and let you have my spot lol.


Sweet. I didn't get the gut in my pick from staying away from them :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD

Bob Dobalina said:


> I'm capable of decent scores I think but nothing that is gonna blow anyones socks off. I figure I will probably loose some and win some. But at least your a big boy and not afraid of a little challenge unlike that Grimace chicken I mean guy


Yeah I take a lot of harassment, some of it I earned others just like riding on other peoples shirt tails. But I have never backed down from a challenge. You might get one by me once, but at least then I will know what to expect from you next year:wink:

Grimace is just a skeerdy cat, and he's freaking out because he can't seem to get his bow tuned right. Either way if he can't manage a new PB on Saturday he is going to be signing over at least 1 crispy.


----------



## golfingguy27

Bob Dobalina said:


> It was a joke before. I was trying to get into the "loop" so to speak. Go search through the scores and you won't find me. I have seriously only shot a few rounds at the local range with some guys I know that asked me to go shoot a half with them.


So this was all a joke? Now I'm really confused....

"I don't post a ton here but do a ton of reading and lurking I did go to my first Nationals this year. Had a great time. Thanks to the NFAA by the way.

I find it funny that people always want to tell the people that were there what was going on when they were sitting at home on their BUTTS. Yes it was said that we should shoot 4 wide when possible and to keep things moving. Yes some people were "pushed". 

Think about it. If you are shooting in a group that is not being slow but shooting the targets 2 X 2 other then the fans and walkups and a few other targets and the groups that are right in front of you are doing the same.

But in the 3-4 groups behind you they interperit the 4 wide thing different or have an herder pushing them you are going to get pushed or feel rushed period because you have different groups on the course doing different things. Nobody is wrong, and nobody is right. Yes we finished at a good time. But it seems pretty clear to those that WERE there that even without being herded along we still would have had the cards in by 3. Shooting 2 x 2 or simply not even mentioning anything about 4 wide unless groups were lagging behind and slowing everyone up would have been a better idea. 

Plain and simple if on avg the FS group which everyone knows is usually the slowest group was finishing between 12:45-1:30 everyday. Shooting 2 x wasn't going to add 2 hours to the round.

and for the person that wasn't there that swears everyone didn't listen or read the handouts. I did listen, I actually sat on the bench by the flag most days. I also read the paper work and still have it here."


----------



## BOWGOD

Bob Dobalina said:


> Sweet. I didn't get the gut in my pick from staying away from them :darkbeer:


hmm maybe I should start drinking again. Then maybe hornet would quit making fun of me for being so skinny.

One thing about those Hillbilly's they like their beer.


----------



## Bob Dobalina

golfingguy27 said:


> So this was all a joke? Now I'm really confused....
> 
> "I don't post a ton here but do a ton of reading and lurking I did go to my first Nationals this year. Had a great time. Thanks to the NFAA by the way.
> 
> I find it funny that people always want to tell the people that were there what was going on when they were sitting at home on their BUTTS. Yes it was said that we should shoot 4 wide when possible and to keep things moving. Yes some people were "pushed".
> 
> Think about it. If you are shooting in a group that is not being slow but shooting the targets 2 X 2 other then the fans and walkups and a few other targets and the groups that are right in front of you are doing the same.
> 
> But in the 3-4 groups behind you they interperit the 4 wide thing different or have an herder pushing them you are going to get pushed or feel rushed period because you have different groups on the course doing different things. Nobody is wrong, and nobody is right. Yes we finished at a good time. But it seems pretty clear to those that WERE there that even without being herded along we still would have had the cards in by 3. Shooting 2 x 2 or simply not even mentioning anything about 4 wide unless groups were lagging behind and slowing everyone up would have been a better idea.
> 
> Plain and simple if on avg the FS group which everyone knows is usually the slowest group was finishing between 12:45-1:30 everyday. Shooting 2 x wasn't going to add 2 hours to the round.
> 
> and for the person that wasn't there that swears everyone didn't listen or read the handouts. I did listen, I actually sat on the bench by the flag most days. I also read the paper work and still have it here."


I forgot about that stuff. But that's not what I thought you were talking about. I'm a little slow. But I still have only shot a few rounds. Not a lot of field in Tn.

Either way your still a scared little puppy. Or should I say Purple Thing


----------



## golfingguy27

Bob Dobalina said:


> I forgot about that stuff. But that's not what I thought you were talking about. I'm a little slow. But I still have only shot a few rounds. Not a lot of field in Tn.
> 
> Either way your still a scared little puppy. Or should I say Purple Thing


nnaa.. not about being scared.. just honest.. things may be a little tight for me right now, but I'm not scared of a dollar bet. Just have to wonder about people who claim to be a newbie, who have been shooting for over a year and been to Nats...


----------



## Bob Dobalina

golfingguy27 said:


> nnaa.. not about being scared.. just honest.. things may be a little tight for me right now, but I'm not scared of a dollar bet. Just have to wonder about people who claim to be a newbie, who have been shooting for over a year and been to Nats...


what kind of person searches like that? :zip: Shooting a few practice rounds and getting dupped into going to Nationals and shooting under a 510 every day is still as much of a newbie as you who just started shooting this year. I promise you that you have shot more rounds this year then I have in my life of field shooting. Which started last year. 

Man up boy its a dollar :zip:

tell you what. My signed cripsy against your MAN CARD


----------



## JawsDad

I could be wrong, but does NFAA still allow guest rounds at Nationals? I know when I shot as a YA (which admittedly was many years ago), we had a couple of guys that shot as guests. Maybe it's a club thing.. :noidea:


----------



## golfingguy27

Bob Dobalina said:


> what kind of person searches like that? :zip: Shooting a few practice rounds and getting dupped into going to Nationals and shooting under a 510 every day is still as much of a newbie as you who just started shooting this year. I promise you that you have shot more rounds this year then I have in my life of field shooting. Which started last year.
> 
> Man up boy its a dollar :zip:
> 
> tell you what. My signed cripsy against your MAN CARD


Ahh.. so a half hour ago you said you had shot a few halves with guys at your local club and now all of a sudden you "forgot" that you got "dupped" into shooting nats... nnaa.. think I will pass.. around here the people in the field world are a little less "forgetful"...


----------



## Bob Dobalina

golfingguy27 said:


> Ahh.. so a half hour ago you said you had shot a few halves with guys at your local club and now all of a sudden you "forgot" that you got "dupped" into shooting nats... nnaa.. think I will pass.. around here the people in the field world are a little less "forgetful"...


Never mind that's not what I am saying. I still consider myself a newbie. Those were the ONLY official rounds I have shot. Ask Mr Field himself. The Brown Hornet is the first person that took me on a course. I was stationed in Va and used to shoot at Belvoir and he and a buddy were going out when I was at the practice range one day and he talked me into shooting a half. Then I moved back to Tn when I got out. 

Just say your scared dude it's ok. We will hold your hand if your scared and still be your friend.:wink:

I guess you don't understand people trying to increase their odds by "bending the truth" on the "injury report" :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

Bob Dobalina said:


> Never mind that's not what I am saying. I still consider myself a newbie. Those were the ONLY official rounds I have shot. Ask Mr Field himself. The Brown Hornet is the first person that took me on a course. I was stationed in Va and used to shoot at Belvoir and he and a buddy were going out when I was at the practice range one day and he talked me into shooting a half. Then I moved back to Tn when I got out.
> 
> Just say your scared dude it's ok. We will hold your hand if your scared and still be your friend.:wink:
> 
> I guess you don't understand people trying to increase their odds by "bending the truth" on the "injury report" :wink:


it's pretty cut and dry.. don't like liars....


----------



## JawsDad

golfingguy27 said:


> it's pretty cut and dry.. don't like liars....


ouch.. and we thought the fieldies where the archers of inclusion.. 


Someone call Judge Wapner to the bench for a ruling. :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

JawsDad said:


> ouch.. and we thought the fieldies where the archers of inclusion..
> 
> 
> Someone call Judge Wapner to the bench for a ruling. :wink:


no ruling needed.. dude flat out denied he had been to Nats, then I copied his post talking about being to Nats and he admitted he "forgot" he had been there, and that I didn't understand somebody "increasing their odds by bending the truth on the injury report"... I got into field to have fun, and because I liked the type of people involved in it.. I could be totally wrong, and if when I meet him in person, he is different than how I am understanding him right now, I will be the first person to admit I was wrong and shake his hand, but right now I just don't think he fits the mold of the type of person that is the reason I chose to shoot field, and therefore I have no desire to get involved with any "friendly" wagers with him..


----------



## south-paaw

Bob Dobalina said:


> I'm a field newbie for the most part, I've only shot a couple practice rounds with some guys at the range I used to go to. But I am coming to the Hill this year. You guys just seem to have too much fun
> 
> Even though I don't know you guys I am gonna throw out some crispy bets
> 
> All straight up:
> Pragmatic Lee - gonna kick the old picture guys butt
> PSargent - he is going down.
> UltraMag - might as well throw him in there
> Sticky - as long as he isn't in Hornet's group I should be ok
> Grimace - no way am I gonna loose to someone with all that purple.
> Bowgod - he is having a big weekend so I think I can catch him sleeping
> South Paaw - he shoots pins how can I loose to him
> MoparMatty - if he shows I might as well get some foreign currency
> 
> I figure I might as well get my crispy collection started right





PHP:




heheheheeee... you got it... i mean signing it !!...:tongue:
Welcome aboard... I love it when they volunteer to just hand over the money !! 

*BOWGOD, add this one to the list... :wink:*


----------



## golfingguy27

this all being said, I now realize I should have probably just kept my mouth shut, and let him do all the talking he wanted.. I'm just a very honest person and don't like people who intentionally "bend the truth".. I'm not going any further, this was meant to be a fun thread and I'm not going to make it any heavier than I already have..


----------



## south-paaw

TheShooter said:


> Originally Posted by south-paaw
> Mopar- good to go if he shows
> 
> Prag- my 2009 payup and then 2 day total score for 2010
> 
> BG - your'e on.. !!, saturday, one and done
> 
> Sarge- Indoor Oly; details pending, FITA something, or might just shoot for best groups, makes no difference.. !
> 
> Mac- vs and a crispie
> 
> 
> Re-do on the odds :
> 
> Hornet- i'm stepping it up, my 530 or better, you sign one over ! and the pins will be gone in 2011..hehehee
> 
> Spoon- you got me skeeerd... more to follow after this weekend
> 
> Hinky, Xhunter,(-28 ea)theshooter(-30)... got them all skertt' away; no takers...yet
> 
> unknowns :
> 
> Lucky-n-Lucky- talk to me, i'm listening...heheheee... Jarlicker- disappeared all together
> LoneEagle- come on up, you can do it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 30 from me....gesh! Don;t you know my wife is having a baby this weekend and I won't be able to practice over the next two weeks!! So I will be rusty to say the least. :wink:





PHP:




Hey !... I did reduce the challenge... only 30 points and _not the red shirt_... heheheeee.... if i have your rusty days, then i'll be 14$ richer on June 26th !!!!.... now, _if _i hit my goal of a 30, then the odds are right-in-there ...:wink:
now,... if you want to forgo the crispie and lay down THE shirt instead... i'm good with that too!!!.. LOLOLOLOL...... ( it will draw attention away from my feet !!!...heheheheeee )

*Congrats on the off-spring *!!!!...:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## south-paaw

blondstar said:


> your wife is having the baby not you!! Man you are starting to sound like bowgod!! And besides you only having a baby, Bowgod is getting married!!





PHP:




Dang blondstar !!... you almost had me calling my lawyer and _then_ my

wife !!!.. glad i backed up a couple of posts first....:tongue:... don't forget 

to highligt a quote within a quote ....:faint::faint:....:chortle::chortle:


----------



## blondstar

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang blondstar !!... you almost had me calling my lawyer and _then_ my
> 
> wife !!!.. glad i backed up a couple of posts first....:tongue:... don't forget
> 
> to highligt a quote within a quote ....:faint::faint:....:chortle::chortle:


Sorry, i can never figure that out! It never works for me until now


----------



## IGluIt4U

Well, she IS Blond... :noidea: :zip: :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Bob Dobalina said:


> I'm a field newbie for the most part, I've only shot a couple practice rounds with some guys at the range I used to go to. But I am coming to the Hill this year. You guys just seem to have too much fun
> 
> Even though I don't know you guys I am gonna throw out some crispy bets
> 
> All straight up:
> 
> Sticky - as long as he isn't in Hornet's group I should be ok
> 
> 
> I figure I might as well get my crispy collection started right


Well Mr Dobalina... I hate to disappoint you, but.... I won't be shooting in Hornet's group, nor collecting or giving away any crispies this time 'round, as I'll be heading North with some of your neighbors from Tn to go enjoy the far Northern reaches of Ontario, in search of the prize winning snake and some 6lb smallies.. oh, of course some Pikerel to fill our bellies with.. :tongue:

So....I'm glad you're comin out to shoot again, the Hill is a great venue to get back into the sport with.. but I ain't gonna be shootin it this time around.  :sad:


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> *Well, she IS Blond*... :noidea: :zip: :bolt:





PHP:




:wink::wink::wink:.... all-is-good !... 

it_ is _to be expected... my bad...:tongue::lol::lol:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

blondstar said:


> Sorry, i can never figure that out! It never works for me until now





IGluIt4U said:


> Well, she IS Blond... :noidea: :zip: :bolt:





south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink::wink::wink:.... all-is-good !...
> 
> it_ is _to be expected... my bad...:tongue::lol::lol:



The Blondstar smackdown:boxing: cometh! :fear:


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> The Blondstar smackdown:boxing: cometh! :fear:



I'll take my beating this weekend and get it outta the way since I won't be shootin the Hill with y'all.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Well Mr Dobalina... I hate to disappoint you, but.... I won't be shooting in Hornet's group, nor collecting or giving away any crispies this time 'round, as I'll be heading North with some of your neighbors from Tn to go enjoy the far Northern reaches of Ontario, in search of the prize winning snake and some 6lb smallies.. oh, of course some Pikerel to fill our bellies with.. :tongue:
> 
> So....I'm glad you're comin out to shoot again, the Hill is a great venue to get back into the sport with.. but I ain't gonna be shootin it this time around.  :sad:


6lb smallies?! 
Maybe I'll just leave my bow home, bring my rods, and stow away in your ride after the wedding.


----------



## blondstar

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, she IS Blond... :noidea: :zip: :bolt:


Ok walked right into that one


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Well welcome to the fun. I'll take a shot in the dark here. I have no idea what for scores your capable of, but I ain't never backed down from a challenge before. In the words of Jerry Garcia "all because I love to win, even if I'm gonna loose" So your on, see ya on the Hill:thumbs_up


^^^^ What BG said, but do I need to carry my "special collection" of pix just in case I shoot like crap? :wink: Welcome to the fun Bob!


----------



## IGluIt4U

blondstar said:


> Ok walked right into that one


Yes, you did...  :wink: :cheers:


----------



## bowjunkie

Bob Dobalina said:


> I knew I forgot someone
> 
> Bowjunkie - your going to be giving everyone else all your money that weekend I might as well stick my hand out also


OK you are on, BUt you have shot a few field rounds and I have none that is worth 4 points right???? are we going Saturday score?


----------



## BOWGOD

bowjunkie said:


> OK you are on, BUt you have shot a few field rounds and I have none that is worth 4 points right???? are we going Saturday score?


I'm gonna have to call Sam, and tell her to give you your big boy panties back. Man up, and take the dude on with out begging for points. We both know you know how to shoot, so quit being so skeered to loose a crispy, it's gonna happen sooner or later:wink:.


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Honey......neither one of us have any game right now...... much less even be able to talk about it......:sad:
> We are both still convalescing from this coughing what-ever that can bring you to your knees begging for mercy....
> 
> No matter what....The Ms. LUCKY CD CHALLENGE will be there.....
> 
> Nowwww....Mr. Lucky may be only able to shoot the flat-land targets if his lung compacity doesn't improve.........or we could bring the Polaris and strap on a couple oxygen tanks
> WAIT.....would that be a violation like PRO golfers riding in golf carts during a major match???????.......Need an OFISHALLLLLlllllllll....ruling here.........*
> .





PHP:





i completely forgot... ... no worries, get well and in shape, the Hill gives nothing up ...:wink:...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up... hope to seee youzzzz there..


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Someone help Sticky out....seems he has bumped his head. :doh: just like usual I let him have a couple charity wins at the begining of the season.....then I start shooting normal and he starts going the wrong direction. I aint scared....I'm waiting for you to step your game up  since the first weekend with the Katera I have shot one round under a 531 and that was a 29....heck I have shot one round and one half since DCWC and if I make it to AAA this weekend I will lay the utter smack down on Sticky....and I haven't even touched my bow in over 2 weeks now
> 
> Grimace....shut those my game isn't ready bull ish up....man up or go shoot 3D. Your game isn't ready.... that's the reason your getting 30 points. Maybe Grimace is a better nickname then I thought :zip: and you in a purple Speedo isn't a loose loose.....becayse yes we will have to look at you but the laugh would be worth it. If we could take Roger in a thong and Mopar's balls hanging out we can take you in a Speedo :wink:
> 
> and bubbleguts with no hat can be a much wore evil.....I know you heard me tell hin to put his hat back on he was causing glare in my clarifier :chortle:
> 
> *Southpaaw....you won't hit a 30 unless we let you shoot extra targets.  if you don't shoot over a 520 on Sat we are switching your bow over to FS as soon as you get off the course....if you don't bring a FS sight with you.... your gonna shoot barebow or something. But no more pins....you don't even hunt *:doh:





PHP:




better bring a dislexic sight...like me..otherwise it won't fit my bow..heheheheeee... but.. i shouldn't need it...:wink:.... 26 minimum!!


----------



## BOWGOD

OK grimace,
Hornet, and I were talking today, and we decided if your not going to put up the purple speedo then we need to change that bet.
You win I loose the hat for the summer
I win we give you a purple mohawk that night

I'll bring the clippers, and the manic panic hair dye:thumbs_up


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> OK grimace,
> Hornet, and I were talking today, and we decided if your not going to put up the purple speedo then we need to change that bet.
> You win I loose the hat for the summer
> I win we give you a purple mohawk that night
> 
> I'll bring the clippers, and the manic panic hair dye:thumbs_up


lol.. think I would rather do the speedo, but honestly I think for this year I will keep the bets simple. I'm all for bets, fun, and smack talking, but see little sense in it when I myself have little confidence in my shooting. I am learning a lot and can see some promise, but it's just not coming together yet. Call me a spoil sport, but it's just not the same when I myself know it would be purely luck if I managed to put up a good enough score to cover the spread. Besides, even if I was confident, I'm not so sure showing your hooter shooter solar panel quite matches up with me wearing a speedo or getting a purple mohawk, after all, everybody on AT has already seen what you are offering if you lose..


----------



## blondstar

Ok all this talk about crispies I have decided to get in on this so here is my list

Bowgod I will take you even up, you will be tired and wore out so I can take you!!

Prag take you down in the Hinky shoot!: yeah that a easy one, no problem there, 
Pennysdad you have to spot me 30 points, and I will take you down at the Hinky shoot to!!

Let see who else, BH he has a bum ankle looking for him to not finish, or complain that his shooting was bad do to bad footing and pain, so I would feel comfortable taking money from a handicap person:zip:

If I missed anybody or anybody else would like to chime in go for it!


----------



## south-paaw

blondstar said:


> Ok all this talk about crispies I have decided to get in on this so here is my list
> 
> Bowgod I will take you even up, you will be tired and wore out so I can take you!!
> 
> Prag take you down in the Hinky shoot!: yeah that a easy one, no problem there,
> Pennysdad you have to spot me 30 points, and I will take you down at the Hinky shoot to!!
> 
> Let see who else, BH he has a bum ankle looking for him to not finish, or complain that his shooting was bad do to bad footing and pain, so I would feel comfortable taking money from a handicap person:zip:
> 
> *If I missed anybody or anybody else would like to chime in go for it*!





PHP:




crispie bets are cheaper than divorce lawyers.... how many points you given' me ???...:tongue:


----------



## blondstar

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crispie bets are cheaper than divorce lawyers.... how many points you given' me ???...:tongue:


Man I thought I was the only one up this early!!! I will give you 3 hows that!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> Ok all this talk about crispies I have decided to get in on this so here is my list
> 
> Bowgod I will take you even up, you will be tired and wore out so I can take you!!
> 
> Prag take you down in the Hinky shoot!: yeah that a easy one, no problem there,
> Pennysdad you have to spot me 30 points, and I will take you down at the Hinky shoot to!!
> 
> Let see who else, BH he has a bum ankle looking for him to not finish, or complain that his shooting was bad do to bad footing and pain, so I would feel comfortable taking money from a handicap person:zip:
> 
> If I missed anybody or anybody else would like to chime in go for it!


You're on girlfriend! 

Prag & Blondstar - who lasts the longest at the Hinky Shoot

And what the heck

Prag & PennysDad - who lasts the longest at the Hinky Shoot


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Somebody PLEASE clue me in. 

There's several posts missing from this thread and a guy named "Bob" is suddenly banned this morning. What did I miss last night?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pragmatic_lee said:


> Somebody PLEASE clue me in.
> 
> There's several posts missing from this thread and a guy named "Bob" is suddenly banned this morning. What did I miss last night?


Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## pennysdad

*Crazy!*

You all are crazy! What am I gonna do wit all these crispies?? So far, nobody has offered a worthy challenge! Prag, blondie, Bubbleguts! I do have morals, believe it or not! An old guy, a woman, and the master of excuses, that btw. as everyone knows is tying the knot, that weekend! I am really wrestling, wit my conscience here! Feels like I'm beating up on a midget! But what the hell you all started it! You're all on, Prag, blondie, BG!


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmmm"


Hmmmmmmm indeed...


----------



## bowjunkie

BOWGOD said:


> I'm gonna have to call Sam, and tell her to give you your big boy panties back. Man up, and take the dude on with out begging for points. We both know you know how to shoot, so quit being so skeered to loose a crispy, it's gonna happen sooner or later:wink:.




OK OK I will go straight up. Looks like he was banned through the night  I think I will be ok for my FIRST Shoot. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Somebody PLEASE clue me in.
> 
> There's several posts missing from this thread and a guy named "Bob" is suddenly banned this morning. What did I miss last night?


I was wondering the same thing...musta been the grimace/Bob D. smackdown that was starting up...

I did notice Bob's light on this morning though...

I now wish I would have left AT running overnight...I would have all the posts in e-mail then...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I was wondering the same thing...musta been the grimace/Bob D. smackdown that was starting up...
> 
> I did notice Bob's light on this morning though...
> 
> I now wish I would have left AT running overnight...I would have all the posts in e-mail then...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think I'd better get my shoes on and go to DCWC before I get into any MORE trouble.


That's smart thinking


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


>


That looks like a great avatar in the making.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That's smart thinking


 

Wound up with a 262 yesterday - them last few targets took me for a ride AGAIN.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

blondstar said:


> The hell with work, the patients will still be there when you get back on Monday or a whole other set!!


You are right. Next year is FOR SURE go. I'll be sure I have plenty of time off before and after the shoot. You'll have to show those guys how it's done:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JawsDad said:


> That looks like a great avatar in the making.. :set1_thinking:


Go for it - you change avatars more than Sarge edits his posts. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Go for it - you change avatars more than Sarge edits his posts. :tongue:


I'm always on the lookout for really cool avatars but somehow I just can't find one I like more than my current one.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wound up with a 262 yesterday - them last few targets took me for a ride AGAIN.


Still good shooting. I didn't shoot so great last night. Still had fun. Treaton shot a PB. He's talking about going to Darrington:thumbs_up We'll see what he decides. I told him to go for it!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Still good shooting. I didn't shoot so great last night. Still had fun. Treaton shot a PB. He's talking about going to Darrington:thumbs_up We'll see what he decides. I told him to go for it!!!:thumbs_up


Based on what I saw in the results from last year, he should go...

Looks like he might have a chance at a bowl with the scores he's been putting up lately...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Go for it - you change avatars more than Sarge edits his posts. :tongue:


or prag changes his underwear...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> or prag changes his underwear...


What makes you think I wear underwear?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> What makes you think I wear underwear?


eeeeeewwwwwwwukey: maybe I'm not letting you ride with me afterall...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> eeeeeewwwwwwwukey: maybe I'm not letting you ride with me afterall...


Oh boy, do I have a great pix to respond with, but you couldn't see it and if I posted it, I'd probably soon be joining the "ranks of Bob" real soon.


----------



## psargeant

You ain't right...but I figured out the no underwear thing...I had almost forgotten how old you are...you're wearing them adult diapers ain't you...:tongue::bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You ain't right...but I figured out the no underwear thing...I had almost forgotten how old you are...you're wearing them adult diapers ain't you...:tongue::bartstush:


Well I used to wear the pants in my house, but I got to big for my britches.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

psargeant said:


> Based on what I saw in the results from last year, he should go...
> 
> Looks like he might have a chance at a bowl with the scores he's been putting up lately...


I totally agree:thumbs_up


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh boy, do I have a great pix to respond with, but you couldn't see it and if I posted it, I'd probably soon be joining the "ranks of Bob" real soon.


Knowing you, yes, you would be joining the "ranks of Bob" with your picture post It would probably be of YOU LOL!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmmm"


No need to HMMMMMMMMMMM 
I know the story, just haven't said anything yet.


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> No need to HMMMMMMMMMMM
> I know the story, just haven't said anything yet.


um...so do we:secret: well at least one side of it anyway...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> No need to HMMMMMMMMMMM
> I know the story, just haven't said anything yet.


Trust me, I know the story as well - only problem is, I don't know whether to cry (it's for real) or laugh (it's someone's version of a joke).


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Trust me, I know the story as well - only problem is, I don't know whether to cry (it's for real) or laugh (it's someone's version of a joke).


I figured everyone knew by now. Still waiting to find out if this is a sick joke, or a blow to the whole community. He may have been outspoken, but the outspoken usually make the best promoters.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I figured everyone knew by now. Still waiting to find out if this is a sick joke, or a blow to the whole community. He may have been outspoken, but the outspoken usually make the best promoters.


At the time you made ^ post the front page of the Field forum showed 354 replies to this thread. 354 replies + OP = 355 posts on the thread, but your post is number 339. So in this thread alone this "joke" has wiped out 16 posts. Not good or the community at large.


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> At the time you made ^ post the front page of the Field forum showed 354 replies to this thread. 354 replies + OP = 355 posts on the thread, but your post is number 339. So in this thread alone this "joke" has wiped out 16 posts. Not good or the community at large.


I "think" I know roughly what happened as well.. long story made short on my side of things is the "joke" fell on a day that I was in a really bad mood and p*%#ed at the world. Should have just gone by what Momma always said.. "if ya don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"..


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> I "think" I know roughly what happened as well.. long story made short on my side of things is the "joke" fell on a day that I was in a really bad mood and p*%#ed at the world. Should have just gone by what Momma always said.. "if ya don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"..


So it's all your fault!!!!:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> So it's all your fault!!!!:wink:


lol.. well, not really if my suspicions are right.. but I will take the blame for now.. it's ok.. lol


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> At the time you made ^ post the front page of the Field forum showed 354 replies to this thread. 354 replies + OP = 355 posts on the thread, but your post is number 339. So in this thread alone this "joke" has wiped out 16 posts. Not good or the community at large.


Sadly I do not think it is a joke, just hope it get resolved soon. Until then we all need new avitars, and temporary user titles.:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. well, not really if my suspicions are right.. but I will take the blame for now.. it's ok.. lol


Don't beat yourself up. 99.999999% sure that your exchange with Bob had absolutely nothing to do with his being


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Sadly I do not think it is a joke, just hope it get resolved soon. Until then we all need new avitars, and *temporary user titles*.:thumbs_up


Be very careful my friend - when used "seriously" they can earn you a real long vacation. :zip:


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't beat yourself up. 99.999999% sure that your exchange with Bob had absolutely nothing to do with his being


oh trust me, I'm not beating myself up.. just saying I will take the blame if it makes anybody else feel better.. lol


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Be very careful my friend - when used "seriously" they can earn you a real long vacation. :zip:


Nobody takes me seriously, if they do they've lost their minds.
Has absolutely nothing to do with the events behind the tragedy.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Nobody takes me seriously, if they do they've lost their minds.
> Has absolutely nothing to do with the events behind the tragedy.


Does to the extent that "when one goes they all go"


----------



## pennysdad

*Lol!!*

We may have to start a bring him back poll thread?? Just a thought? LOL!!


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Does to the extent that "when one goes they all go"


OK then let me clarify the meaning of my new title so NO ONE mis-interprets it.

Has nothing to do with the fallen, or the reasons behind the fallen what ever they may be. Simply states that in the absence of greatness I am the only suitable stand in to head up the hillbilly trash talking campaign.

While I may have never held a candle to the great one himself, none of you can hold a candle to me lol.


----------



## BOWGOD

pennysdad said:


> We may have to start a bring him back poll thread?? Just a thought? LOL!!


Have faith my friend. I think he'll be back before the Hill.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> OK then let me clarify the meaning of my new title so NO ONE mis-interprets it.
> 
> Has nothing to do with the fallen, or the reasons behind the fallen what ever they may be. Simply states that in the absence of greatness I am the only suitable stand in to head up the hillbilly trash talking campaign.
> 
> While I may have never held a candle to the great one himself, none of you can hold a candle to me lol.


Just remember, there is a difference between Quality and Quantity.


----------



## Old_Leghumper

BOWGOD said:


> OK then let me clarify the meaning of my new title so NO ONE mis-interprets it.
> 
> Has nothing to do with the fallen, or the reasons behind the fallen what ever they may be. Simply states that in the absence of greatness I am the only suitable stand in to head up the hillbilly trash talking campaign.
> 
> While I may have never held a candle to the great one himself, none of you can hold a candle to me lol.


I see your stinger and raise you one.


----------



## BOWGOD

Alrighty back to the topic, here's an updated list these are getting harder to keep track of so if I miss any feel free to add them.

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday


----------



## BOWGOD

Old_Leghumper said:


> I see your stinger and raise you one.


Ah you know the Hill is getting close when old leg humper comes out of hiding.

You know it just dawned on my I don't believe that anyone owns a leg humper crispy yet. we may have to start some new negotiations.


----------



## Old_Leghumper

BOWGOD said:


> Alrighty back to the topic, here's an updated list these are getting harder to keep track of so if I miss any feel free to add them.
> 
> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
> Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
> Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
> Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
> south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
> Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
> Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
> SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
> Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
> Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
> Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
> Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Ah you know the Hill is getting close when old leg humper comes out of hiding.
> 
> You know it just dawned on my I don't believe that anyone owns a leg humper crispy yet. we may have to start some new negotiations.


I guess I'll have to get to the ONE and ONLY store in the area that handles that special brew.


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Sadly I do not think it is a joke, just hope it get resolved soon. Until then we all need new avitars, and temporary user titles.:thumbs_up


:nod: Let's just hope this gets resolved...


----------



## Old_Leghumper

psargeant said:


> :nod: Let's just hope this gets resolved...


Prag sure hopes it does - he wants to play.


----------



## psargeant

Old_Leghumper said:


> Prag sure hopes it does - he wants to play.


 I'll bet "he" does...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I'll bet "he" does...


Whew - that was too close for comfort :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

Alright prag you win. That is the coolest avatar ever lol.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Whew - that was too close for comfort :wink:


:chortle:


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> Whew - that was too close for comfort :wink:


You weren't banned.. Well, you might have been self banned.. You might have showed banned, but you weren't red lined.. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Alright prag you win. That is the coolest avatar ever lol.





psargeant said:


> :chortle:


There's another in the works if a certain trouble maker can find the pix. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> There's another in the works if a certain trouble maker can find the pix. :wink:


You gotta give me that one then...too funny...I ain't got time to be all over the internet looking ya' know...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You gotta give me that one then...too funny...I ain't got time to be all over the internet looking ya' know...


Actually I was trying to find it for our friend down in Biscoe. Problem is, there are so dang many posts missing in the sticky threads that it will be virtually impossible to find.


----------



## south-paaw

PHP:


Quote:
Originally Posted by south-paaw  
crispie bets are cheaper than divorce lawyers.... how many points you given' me ???...




blondstar said:


> Man I thought I was the only one up this early!!! I will give you 3 hows that!:wink:





PHP:




" fire-on the mountain run-girlll runnnn.. ".... heheheeee... it's on !

i see BG already updated the list..:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by south-paaw
> crispie bets are cheaper than divorce lawyers.... how many points you given' me ???...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " fire-on the mountain run-girlll runnnn.. ".... heheheeee... it's on !
> 
> i see BG already updated the list..:wink:


Don't forget to CALL ME when you get on the road this evening. Need to know if you want to meet for breakfast and what time. Joe will probably join us.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

If anyone is interested in the Hillbilly layout (copied from a post Hinky made 2 years ago).

#1 25 up hill
#20 20 side hill
#3 55
#4 30
#5 80
#6 45WU
#7 35 Fan
#8 45 up a bit
#9 Bunny
#10 50 UPUPUP
#11 15
#12 65 Side (insert cuz's gesture here!)
#13 60 side
#14 40 Up

#15 45 Up up up (insert cuz's gesture here!)
#16 20 up
#17 65 down and side
#18 45 WU
#19 30 down (steepest target on range believe it or not!!!!)
#20 35 Up
#21 80 down
#22 55 UPUPUP
#23 Bunny side
#24 25 side
#25 40 side
#26 60 side
#27 50 side
#28 15 up


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually I was trying to find it for our friend down in Biscoe. Problem is, there are so dang many posts missing in the sticky threads that it will be virtually impossible to find.


I feel better now.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I feel better now.


Glad you're feeling better - nice avatar


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Glad you're feeling better - nice avatar


Thanks, you too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks, you too.


South Paaw "latest" is nice as well.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> South Paaw "latest" is nice as well.


Got the whole Fam Damily in that picture.:zip:


----------



## golfingguy27

well, I just had to join in on the avatar fun..


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. think I would rather do the speedo, but honestly I think for this year I will keep the bets simple. I'm all for bets, fun, and smack talking, but see little sense in it when I myself have little confidence in my shooting. I am learning a lot and can see some promise, but it's just not coming together yet. Call me a spoil sport, but it's just not the same when I myself know it would be purely luck if I managed to put up a good enough score to cover the spread. Besides, even if I was confident, I'm not so sure showing your hooter shooter solar panel quite matches up with me wearing a speedo or getting a purple mohawk, after all, everybody on AT has already seen what you are offering if you lose..


Don't be skeered, honestly wouldn't take much to cover a 30 point spread really even if I break a 30 you just need to hit 500 for a push. 

Besides if you had a purple mohawk just thing of the chicks you could land


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Don't be skeered, honestly wouldn't take much to cover a 30 point spread really even if I break a 30 you just need to hit 500 for a push.
> 
> Besides if you had a purple mohawk just thing of the chicks you could land


lol.. well, you have pretty consitantly been at 30 or better haven't you? I've only broken 500 once so far, and I haven't been shooting much at all, and am still trying to get a bow set up right. I just got back from Hinky's and think I may be just about ready to start getting some marks, etc now. It's funny you post those pics. That "type" has never been my type before, but recently some of those "emo" chicks have been looking pretty hot. Although I don't think I could pull off the mohawk look...lol


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. well, you have pretty consitantly been at 30 or better haven't you? I've only broken 500 once so far, and I haven't been shooting much at all, and am still trying to get a bow set up right. I just got back from Hinky's and think I may be just about ready to start getting some marks, etc now. It's funny you post those pics. That "type" has never been my type before, but recently some of those "emo" chicks have been looking pretty hot. Although I don't think I could pull off the mohawk look...lol


I haven't been at 30 or better, my high for the year is a 32.

And who you trying to kid, any chick with a pulse has been looking hot to you lol.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> I haven't been at 30 or better, my high for the year is a 32.
> 
> And who you trying to kid, any chick with a pulse has been looking hot to you lol.


lol... come on now, I still have SOME standards... there ain't enough:darkbeer::darkbeer: in the world to make some of them look hot.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... come on now, I still have SOME standards... there ain't enough:darkbeer::darkbeer: in the world to make some of them look hot.


Dude you'd do a snake if I held it for ya:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. well, you have pretty consitantly been at 30 or better haven't you? I've only broken 500 once so far, and I haven't been shooting much at all, and am still trying to get a bow set up right. I just got back from Hinky's and think I may be just about ready to start getting some marks, etc now. It's funny you post those pics. That "type" has never been my type before, but recently some of those "emo" chicks have been looking pretty hot. Although I don't think I could pull off the mohawk look...lol


A little Emu in the diet is suppossed to be good for ya.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Dude you'd do a snake if I held it for ya:set1_rolf2:


nnaa.. you obviously weren't around when those two black snakes flopped out of the butt at Greencastle as Lisa and I walked up to the bail. Although we did get to watch some snake porn after one of the guys in the group behind us picked them up and moved them to the woods..


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> A little Emu in the diet is suppossed to be good for ya.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


EmO spoon, not Emu... there's a difference.. one is a bird, the other is a chick, although if you look at the pics of me at full draw, you can tell I enjoy eating both...


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> EmO spoon, not Emu... there's a difference.. one is a bird, the other is a chick, although if you look at the pics of me at full draw, you can tell I enjoy eating both...



My bad. But I believe you may have said more than you meant to, or not. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> My bad. But I believe you may have said more than you meant to, or not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not seeing anything I didn't mean to say.. lol..


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> not seeing anything I didn't mean to say.. lol..


:zip:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GOT LUCKY

golfingguy27 said:


> EmO spoon, not Emu... there's a difference.. one is a bird, the other is a chick, although if you look at the pics of me at full draw, you can tell I enjoy eating both...



*Ahhhhhhhhh.........:mg:.....:zip:............nice knowing ya.........*


.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

BOWGOD said:


> Alright prag you win. That is the coolest avatar ever lol.


*OKAYYYYYYyyyyyy......don't go changing mine.....unless you photoshop it with long blonde hair......................*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Well after shooting a new PB Sat. at DCWC (527), I along with SoutPaaw shot probably our worst half for the season at S+W on Sun. I shot an even 250 - wouldn't dare embarrass my bud SP and post his score.  BUT, BUT, BUT, we did have a fairly good "excuse". It rained "a lot" at S+W on Sat. afternoon/evening/night. S+W is basically in a rain forest and the humidity was beyond measure Sun. So every time we'd come to draw our glasses would fog up and the target would disappear.

We shot bad enough to get Sarge to actually put a couple of crispies on the line at the Hillbilly.

Sarge & SP straight up score on Sat.
Sarge & Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined

Question is - were we really shooting that baddddd or just suckering Sarge in? :zip:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after shooting a new PB Sat. at DCWC (527), I along with SoutPaaw shot probably our worst half for the season at S+W on Sun. I shot an even 250 - wouldn't dare embarrass my bud SP and post his score.  BUT, BUT, BUT, we did have a fairly good "excuse". It rained "a lot" at S+W on Sat. afternoon/evening/night. S+W is basically in a rain forest and the humidity was beyond measure Sun. So every time we'd come to draw our glasses would fog up and the target would disappear.
> 
> We shot bad enough to get Sarge to actually put a couple of crispies on the line at the Hillbilly.
> 
> Sarge & SP straight up score on Sat.
> Sarge & Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
> 
> Question is - were we really shooting that baddddd or just suckering Sarge in? :zip:


Congrats on the PB!:thumbs_up
After 3.5 hours at the practice range yesterday I determined that I shoot decidedly better with a wrist rocket. One step backwards is definitely two steps up.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after shooting a new PB Sat. at DCWC (527), I along with SoutPaaw shot probably our worst half for the season at S+W on Sun. I shot an even 250 - wouldn't dare embarrass my bud SP and post his score.  BUT, BUT, BUT, we did have a fairly good "excuse". It rained "a lot" at S+W on Sat. afternoon/evening/night. S+W is basically in a rain forest and the humidity was beyond measure Sun. So every time we'd come to draw our glasses would fog up and the target would disappear.
> 
> We shot bad enough to get Sarge to actually put a couple of crispies on the line at the Hillbilly.
> 
> Sarge & SP straight up score on Sat.
> Sarge & Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
> 
> Question is - were we really shooting that baddddd or just suckering Sarge in? :zip:


Man was it muggy...like living full time in a steamroom really...could take a shower just in the air...

If you guys would have hung around for the 2nd half you would have seen some classic sarge...

Shot some really good targets...
3x 20 on the 48
2x 19 on the 64 WU
19 on the Devil hole target...
I even 20'd all the ones you're supposed to mostly...

Problem is, I set my sight wrong 2 times (leading to 2 goose eggs), and had more than a couple mis-fires- 3 for a 3, 1 for a 0...:mad2:

I wound up with a 28 fan score of 3x 15

I say all of that to say...I am re-thinking my crispy bets with you guys...but what's done is done...


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after shooting a new PB Sat. at DCWC (527), I along with SoutPaaw shot probably our worst half for the season at S+W on Sun. I shot an even 250 - wouldn't dare embarrass my bud SP and post his score.  BUT, BUT, BUT, we did have a fairly good "excuse". It rained "a lot" at S+W on Sat. afternoon/evening/night. S+W is basically in a rain forest and the humidity was beyond measure Sun. So every time we'd come to draw our glasses would fog up and the target would disappear.
> 
> We shot bad enough to get Sarge to actually put a couple of crispies on the line at the Hillbilly.
> 
> Sarge & SP straight up score on Sat.
> Sarge & Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
> 
> Question is - were we really shooting that baddddd or just suckering Sarge in? :zip:



Good shooting Prag.

EVERYBODY seems to be getting in this new PB game here lately. 

Well except Sarge.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> Man was it muggy...like living full time in a steamroom really...could take a shower just in the air...
> 
> If you guys would have hung around for the 2nd half you would have seen some classic sarge...
> 
> Shot some really good targets...
> 3x 20 on the 48
> 2x 19 on the 64 WU
> 19 on the Devil hole target...
> I even 20'd all the ones you're supposed to mostly...
> 
> Problem is, I set my sight wrong 2 times (leading to 2 goose eggs), and had more than a couple mis-fires- 3 for a 3, 1 for a 0...:mad2:
> 
> I wound up with a 28 fan score of 3x 15
> 
> I say all of that to say...I am re-thinking my crispy bets with you guys...but what's done is done...


Misfires are the reason I'm giving my Carter a vacation.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Congrats on the PB!:thumbs_up
> After 3.5 hours at the practice range yesterday I determined that I shoot decidedly better with a wrist rocket. One step backwards is definitely two steps up.


Thanks!
As tempted as I have been so many times to put the "training bra" wrist rocket back on, I have not done so. BUT that doesn't mean it isn't the correct thing for you to do - do what works for you!



psargeant said:


> Man was it muggy...like living full time in a steamroom really...could take a shower just in the air...
> 
> If you guys would have hung around for the 2nd half you would have seen some classic sarge...
> 
> Shot some really good targets...
> 3x 20 on the 48
> 2x 19 on the 64 WU
> 19 on the Devil hole target...
> I even 20'd all the ones you're supposed to mostly...
> 
> Problem is, I set my sight wrong 2 times (leading to 2 goose eggs), and had more than a couple mis-fires- 3 for a 3, 1 for a 0...:mad2:
> 
> I wound up with a 28 fan score of 3x 15
> 
> I say all of that to say...I am re-thinking my crispy bets with you guys...but what's done is done...


So, I take it you didn't have enough to add to that 257 to beat my Sat. score? 



Spoon13 said:


> Good shooting Prag.
> 
> EVERYBODY seems to be getting in this new PB game here lately.
> 
> Well except Sarge.


Thanks!
Sarge just needs to get away and have a couple of days of nothing but flinging arrows. He's been too distracted this year, well maybe the last 2 years - come to think of it "every since I've known him"


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks!
> As tempted as I have been so many times to put the "training bra" wrist rocket back on, I have not done so. BUT that doesn't mean it isn't the correct thing for you to do - do what works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I take it you didn't have enough to add to that 257 to beat my Sat. score?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Sarge just needs to get away and have a couple of days of nothing but flinging arrows. He's been too distracted this year, well maybe the last 2 years - come to think of it "every since I've known him"


:no: Add back in the 19 points I gave away and I might have come close...I really was killing it when I wasn't shooting myself in the foot...

I hear you on the distracted thing...you might have hit the nail on the head right there...

Found out I've got a water leak along my back deck yesterday while i was getting tools to replace the dishwasher that just crapped out on me...gotta love that...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> :no: Add back in the 19 points I gave away and I might have come close...I really was killing it when I wasn't shooting myself in the foot...
> 
> I hear you on the distracted thing...you might have hit the nail on the head right there...
> 
> Found out I've got a water leak along my back deck yesterday while i was getting tools to replace the dishwasher that just crapped out on me...gotta love that...


The joys of Home ownership!!!!!!ukey:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> :no: Add back in the 19 points I gave away and I might have come close...I really was killing it when I wasn't shooting myself in the foot...
> 
> I hear you on the distracted thing...you might have hit the nail on the head right there...
> 
> Found out I've got a water leak along my back deck yesterday while i was getting tools to replace the dishwasher that just crapped out on me...gotta love that...


Here's a recent first half I shot, and why I practiced with both the Chocolate Addiction, Stinger, and the Hurricane yesterday;

1-18
2-18
3-20
4-19
5-19
6-18
7-14(release/miss)
8-19
9-19
10-19
11-19
12-17
13-15(release/miss)
14-18
--------
252
give me a 4 for each of the outs and it's a 260.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> :no: Add back in the 19 points I gave away and I might have come close...I really was killing it when I wasn't shooting myself in the foot...
> 
> I hear you on the distracted thing...you might have hit the nail on the head right there...
> 
> *Found out I've got a water leak along my back deck yesterday *while i was getting tools to replace the dishwasher that just crapped out on me...gotta love that...


Isn't that where you discovered the "major" leak a couple of years ago. Have you compared "notes" with the other home owners whose house was built by the same contractor? Might be worth looking in to.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Isn't that where you discovered the "major" leak a couple of years ago. Have you compared "notes" with the other home owners whose house was built by the same contractor? Might be worth looking in to.


Real close to the same spot...same area where I got yellow jackets in my wall last summer too...

I actually know that most of the other houses around me were in fact built by the same guy...but none of my neighbors are having similiar issues...it appears to me that my contractor simply doesn't know what Flashing is...so far everywhere there should be some, there isn't...

Unfortunately, suing him is out of the question...he died a couple years ago and his company died with him

I've already got a guy coming to take a look at it so we should be good to go before long...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Real close to the same spot...same area where I got yellow jackets in my wall last summer too...
> 
> I actually know that most of the other houses around me were in fact built by the same guy...but none of my neighbors are having similiar issues...it appears to me that my contractor simply doesn't know what Flashing is...so far everywhere there should be some, there isn't...
> 
> Unfortunately, suing him is out of the question...he died a couple years ago and his company died with him
> 
> I've already got a guy coming to take a look at it so we should be good to go before long...


Think you leaks might have anything to do to with two very rambunctious boys? They sure tired me out just watching them a couple of years ago. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Think you leaks might have anything to do to with two very rambunctious boys? They sure tired me out just watching them a couple of years ago. :wink:


I don't think so....they're mostly due to let's say "lackluster" building quality...

There isn't anything the boys would have done to case these...unless one of the is really the incredible hulk baby anyway...

On a positive note, I was able to get me new dishwasher installed yesterday...seems like it should be simple right...??? Well it would be for anybody else but me anyway...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I don't think so....they're mostly due to let's say "lackluster" building quality...
> 
> There isn't anything the boys would have done to case these...unless one of the is really the incredible hulk baby anyway...
> 
> On a positive note, I was able to get me new dishwasher installed yesterday...seems like it should be simple right...??? Well it would be for anybody else but me anyway...


J/K about the boys (you know running in and out - just being boys) :wink:

You got a new dishwasher - what happened to Jen?


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> J/K about the boys (you know running in and out - just being boys) :wink:
> 
> You got a new dishwasher - what happened to Jen?



I was gonna say that, but decided not too.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> J/K about the boys (you know running in and out - just being boys) :wink:
> 
> You got a new dishwasher - what happened to Jen?


You know if I tell her you said that you're going to drop off the list of "people she likes"...

I was seriously considering getting 2- one is 7 the other is 10 YO...but i don't have the patience for it if you know what I mean...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You know if I tell her you said that you're going to drop off the list of "people she likes"...
> 
> I was seriously considering getting 2- one is 7 the other is 10 YO...but i don't have the patience for it if you know what I mean...


I'll deny I ever said that and use the excuse that someone in the office posted using my account. :wink:

A 7 yo & 10 yo might be a good "reason" to replenish your dinner ware. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll deny I ever said that and use the excuse that someone in the office posted using my account. :wink:
> 
> A 7 yo & 10 yo might be a good "reason" to replenish your dinner ware. :tongue:


c'mon Lee...even my wife ain't falling for that one...

most of our dishes are plastic anyway...I ain't no fool...(well at least most of the time...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> c'mon Lee...even my wife ain't falling for that one...
> 
> most of our dishes are plastic anyway...I ain't no fool...(well at least most of the time...)


Ah, she likes me, so she'd believe anything I told her. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, s*he likes me*, so she'd believe anything I told her. :wink:


I guess that's the difference between me and you...that and I'm way better looking (which ain't saying much...)

O yeah...back to topic...You better really be looking forward to your smackdown on the hill...Isn't that what this thread is supposed to be about?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I guess that's the difference between me and you...that and I'm way better looking (which ain't saying much...)
> 
> O yeah...back to topic...You better really be looking forward to your smackdown on the hill...Isn't that what this thread is supposed to be about?


Smack downs will happen, but not like you're implying. Looking forward to adding another Sarge crispy to the collection. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> I guess that's the difference between me and you...that and I'm way better looking (which ain't saying much...)
> 
> O yeah...back to topic...You better really be looking forward to your smackdown on the hill...Isn't that what this thread is supposed to be about?


You got lucky there. I was reading through the recent posts, and was just getting ready to smack the snot out of you, and prag for getting all touchy feely in the smack talk thread, but you pulled it together in the final seconds.

Guess your feeling a little better about your shooting now, so Just to let you know the challenge still stands, so while your feeling like a man might as well bring it:wink:.

After the way I shot/didn't shoot this week end I have a feeling I'm signing a few over come the Hill. I actually walked off the course after about 4 targets. Between my chitty attitude, and something being out of whack (mainly my attitude) I felt it was best for me to quit before I broke something really expensive. My Bino's went for a ride, my release took flying lessons, one of my arrows found out why they are not supposed to go in the tire (half of it is still in the tire:wink. That was hands down the worst day I have ever had with a bow in my hand. Thank god I am off work from now till the wedding. I have a few sets to build tonight, then I am done for 2 whole weeks. I need to put this bow back together right, and get back into the groove of shooting it.


----------



## bowjunkie

*Ssssoooo*

I only have 2 matches for the Hill. Any other takers? I have a few crispies with me but don't plan on handing them over :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

bowjunkie said:


> I only have 2 matches for the Hill. Any other takers? I have a few crispies with me but don't plan on handing them over :wink:


I guess you just haven't been around these forums long enough to know any better, so I'll clue you in.

Other than me, and Hornet the rest of these guys are a bunch of sissies. They're not gonna man up unless you take the initiative to put their pride on the line. Even then some of them are still likely to tuck their tail, and run I won't mention any names, but it rhymes with "T barge"

You want actions your gonna have to call them out on your own, put them on the stand, and see who is a man, and who is a mouse.


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> You got lucky there. I was reading through the recent posts, and was just getting ready to smack the snot out of you, and prag for getting all touchy feely in the smack talk thread, but you pulled it together in the final seconds.
> 
> Guess your feeling a little better about your shooting now, so Just to let you know the challenge still stands, so while your feeling like a man might as well bring it:wink:.
> 
> After the way I shot/didn't shoot this week end I have a feeling I'm signing a few over come the Hill. I actually walked off the course after about 4 targets. Between my chitty attitude, and something being out of whack (mainly my attitude) I felt it was best for me to quit before I broke something really expensive. My Bino's went for a ride, my release took flying lessons, one of my arrows found out why they are not supposed to go in the tire (half of it is still in the tire:wink. That was hands down the worst day I have ever had with a bow in my hand. Thank god I am off work from now till the wedding. I have a few sets to build tonight, then I am done for 2 whole weeks. I need to put this bow back together right, and get back into the groove of shooting it.


Did you miss the part where I said I already regretted it? Plus it really isn't me shooting good...:secret::tongue: 

I am actually shooting pretty good most of the time. Problem is, I am also losing my mind several times each round which is plain killing me...Those end the shooting pretty good really quickly...

I lost 19 points in the 2nd half to brain farts...3 goose eggs and 2 3's

How many you spotting me...??? What's the game???


----------



## bowjunkie

psargeant said:


> Did you miss the part where I said I already regretted it? Plus it really isn't me shooting good...:secret::tongue:
> 
> I am actually shooting pretty good most of the time. Problem is, I am also losing my mind several times each round which is plain killing me...Those end the shooting pretty good really quickly...
> 
> I lost 19 points in the 2nd half to brain farts...3 goose eggs and 2 3's
> 
> How many you spotting me...??? What's the game???


I have not shot any field shoots ever. 

Even up and you call the game. What will it be? 

pragmatic_lee I am calling you out too. Name the game and even up? Why not 

BG, how is that? :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowjunkie said:


> I have not shot any field shoots ever.
> 
> Even up and you call the game. What will it be?
> 
> pragmatic_lee I am calling you out too. Name the game and even up? Why not
> 
> BG, how is that? :darkbeer:


Don't make me send Bob Dobalina after you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h3ynPZEOM4

Alright BG, add a 2 day total straight up match between Junk & me. Can't be any worse than me letting X Hunter talk me into a 10 point spread 2 years ago BEFORE I knew who he was.


----------



## golfingguy27

Wish I wasn't in a transition between bows and hardly shooting any the last few weeks. Work has been kicking my azz. My AM35 is getting close to where it should be, and I've been shooting it decent in the back yard, but at this point I have no clue what my next round (very likely the Hillbilly) will be like. Otherwise, I would be tempted to throw a few challenges out there. I have a feeling my next round is going to be one of two extremes.. either the best or one of the worst rounds I've shot this far..


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> Wish I wasn't in a transition between bows and hardly shooting any the last few weeks. Work has been kicking my azz. My AM35 is getting close to where it should be, and I've been shooting it decent in the back yard, but at this point I have no clue what my next round (very likely the Hillbilly) will be like. Otherwise, I would be tempted to throw a few challenges out there. I have a feeling my next round is going to be one of two extremes.. either the best or one of the worst rounds I've shot this far..


:blah: :Cry: :blabla: :blah: :Cry: :blabla: :blah: :Cry: :blabla: :blah: :Cry: :blabla: :blah: :Cry: :blabla: :blah: :Cry:


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Did you miss the part where I said I already regretted it? Plus it really isn't me shooting good...:secret::tongue:
> 
> I am actually shooting pretty good most of the time. Problem is, I am also losing my mind several times each round which is plain killing me...Those end the shooting pretty good really quickly...
> 
> I lost 19 points in the 2nd half to brain farts...3 goose eggs and 2 3's
> 
> How many you spotting me...??? What's the game???


Well there ain't but 1 game as far as I am concerned. 14/field 14/hunter all day Saturday.

We'll take your seasons best, and my seasons best, and base the spread off of that. You put up a 22 earlier, I put up a 32 so looks like a 10 point spread to me unless you have better than a 22 at some point this year that I just haven't heard about. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt knowing your an honest guy, and that if you have put out a better score this year you'll fess up about it before the deal is settled on:wink:

I figure if anything this might push the both of us to bring our A game, as we both know what we're capable of.


----------



## Spoon13

Spoon13 said:


> Like the Eagles said, You can checkout any time you like but you can NEVER leave.:nono:
> 
> I'm game for whatever/whoever.





BOWGOD said:


> I guess you just haven't been around these forums long enough to know any better, so I'll clue you in.
> 
> Other than me, and Hornet the rest of these guys are a bunch of sissies. They're not gonna man up unless you take the initiative to put their pride on the line. Even then some of them are still likely to tuck their tail, and run I won't mention any names, but it rhymes with "T barge"
> 
> You want actions your gonna have to call them out on your own, put them on the stand, and see who is a man, and who is a mouse.



You sure about that??:wink:


----------



## psargeant

bowjunkie said:


> I have not shot any field shoots ever.
> 
> Even up and you call the game. What will it be?
> 
> pragmatic_lee I am calling you out too. Name the game and even up? Why not
> 
> BG, how is that? :darkbeer:


Alright...I'm in...

total score Saturday...Even up...


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Well there ain't but 1 game as far as I am concerned. 14/field 14/hunter all day Saturday.
> 
> We'll take your seasons best, and my seasons best, and base the spread off of that. You put up a 22 earlier, I put up a 32 so looks like a 10 point spread to me unless you have better than a 22 at some point this year that I just haven't heard about. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt knowing your an honest guy, and that if you have put out a better score this year you'll fess up about it before the deal is settled on:wink:
> 
> I figure if anything this might push the both of us to bring our A game, as we both know what we're capable of.


I ain't put up a 22 this year...

My average is about a 506 or something like that. My high this year has been I think a 511:embara:- now you see why I I was keeping it :zip:...

You give me 20 we might can talk...


----------



## bowjunkie

golfingguy27 said:


> Wish I wasn't in a transition between bows and hardly shooting any the last few weeks. Work has been kicking my azz. My AM35 is getting close to where it should be, and I've been shooting it decent in the back yard, but at this point I have no clue what my next round (very likely the Hillbilly) will be like. Otherwise, I would be tempted to throw a few challenges out there. I have a feeling my next round is going to be one of two extremes.. either the best or one of the worst rounds I've shot this far..



Ok Straight up 2 day score??? cant hurt and it is only 1 crispie!!!!!


----------



## bowjunkie

BOWGOD said:


> Well there ain't but 1 game as far as I am concerned. 14/field 14/hunter all day Saturday.


Which one is that? Did you already sign the crispe for me? LOL


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> Wish I wasn't in a transition between bows and hardly shooting any the last few weeks. Work has been kicking my azz. My AM35 is getting close to where it should be, and I've been shooting it decent in the back yard, but at this point I have no clue what my next round (very likely the Hillbilly) will be like. Otherwise, I would be tempted to throw a few challenges out there. I have a feeling my next round is going to be one of two extremes.. either the best or one of the worst rounds I've shot this far..


Oh dear God man. You're shooting an Apple now. Life is good!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> Ok Straight up 2 day score??? cant hurt and it is only 1 crispie!!!!!


lol.. I have no idea who you are or what you are capable of, and judging from the reaction of some people who do know you, you are likely a better shot than me at this point, but what the heck.. I for all practical purposes just started shooting about 6 months ago, so I am very erratic, and even my best scores suck, but oh well.. I will donate a crispie.. So, so far I am on for BG with a 25 point (if I remember right) spread, and you even up. I could go for an even up match with Ultramag if he's interested (it was mentioned before) and I am contemplating some sort of match with Sarge too if he wants to give me a few points? I think I can swing 4 crispies if I lose all of my matches. I am NOT however up for the purple speedo or purple mohawk challenge! lol


----------



## bowjunkie

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I have no idea who you are or what you are capable of, and judging from the reaction of some people who do know you, you are likely a better shot than me at this point, but what the heck.. I for all practical purposes just started shooting about 6 months ago, so I am very erratic, and even my best scores suck, but oh well.. I will donate a crispie.. So, so far I am on for BG with a 25 point (if I remember right) spread, and you even up. I could go for an even up match with Ultramag if he's interested (it was mentioned before) and I am contemplating some sort of match with Sarge too if he wants to give me a few points? I think I can swing 4 crispies if I lose all of my matches. I am NOT however up for the purple speedo or purple mohawk challenge! lol


I am a 3Der at heart but am trying field. Its all about fun and trying to do better. Not knowing your competion will make you shoot better. It does me, you will be fine.


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> I am a 3Der at heart but am trying field. Its all about fun and trying to do better. Not knowing your competion will make you shoot better. It does me, you will be fine.


yeah, I am the other way around. I am a field guy at heart (if you can be after 3-4 months), but just shot my first 3D shoot 2 weekends ago. I suppose I would be a disgrace to the field community if I turned down a challenge from a chewie, so we are on..


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> Wish I wasn't in a transition between bows and hardly shooting any the last few weeks. Work has been kicking my azz. My AM35 is getting close to where it should be, and I've been shooting it decent in the back yard, but at this point I have no clue what my next round (very likely the Hillbilly) will be like. Otherwise, I would be tempted to throw a few challenges out there. I have a feeling my next round is going to be one of two extremes.. either the best or one of the worst rounds I've shot this far..


I'll take you on head to head.:wink:

I'll take Sarge head to head too.... just because he called me a "Chewie" for putting Blazers on my ACC shafts.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> I'll take you on head to head.:wink:


works for me.. one day or two day totals?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> works for me.. one day or two day totals?


Saturday total. I may, or may not shoot Sunday.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> Saturday total. I may, or may not shoot Sunday.


Sounds good to me.. now the pressure is on.. I can't be beat by somebody shooting with a "wrist rocket"...lol


----------



## Moparmatty

WOW! There sure is a lot of belly aching going on in here about how much you all suck. :doh:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Sounds good to me.. now the pressure is on.. I can't be beat by somebody shooting with a "wrist rocket"...lol


Don't take this the wrong way, but I personally think that you would see a huge benefit by following Steve's lead on that one, and shooting a wrist rocket yourself. At least until you get the rest of the things your working on down pat. As much as I am against punching a trigger, it would free up your mind to focus on the other things your working on. I can't believe what I am about to say, but I think going with a punchamatic would add probably 20-30 points to your game overnight.

But then again there are many down sides to the thought as well. But this is one case where the pros, and cons are very hard to measure.


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> I ain't put up a 22 this year...
> 
> My average is about a 506 or something like that. My high this year has been I think a 511:embara:- now you see why I I was keeping it :zip:...
> 
> You give me 20 we might can talk...


Ok how about 17 points. You have to consider Friday is my wedding night, and I don't plan on being very well rested come Saturday morning:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but I personally think that you would see a huge benefit by following Steve's lead on that one, and shooting a wrist rocket yourself. At least until you get the rest of the things your working on down pat. As much as I am against punching a trigger, it would free up your mind to focus on the other things your working on. I can't believe what I am about to say, but I think going with a punchamatic would add probably 20-30 points to your game overnight.
> 
> But then again there are many down sides to the thought as well. But this is one case where the pros, and cons are very hard to measure.


naa.. I have to disagree.. I started back in January with a wrist rocket and then a Carter Fits Me + thumb trigger. I got bad TP, which is why I went to the Evo and now the HT. I honestly am thinking very little about the release at this point. It hasn't been a big thing to transition to. Even if I did see an overnight gain in points by going back to the wrist release, I wouldn't do it. I'm in this for the long haul and I know the back tension release is where it's at for 99% of serious target shooters, so I will "suffer" for now if it will get me to the end goal.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> naa.. I have to disagree.. I started back in January with a wrist rocket and then a Carter Fits Me + thumb trigger. I got bad TP, which is why I went to the Evo and now the HT. I honestly am thinking very little about the release at this point. It hasn't been a big thing to transition to. Even if I did see an overnight gain in points by going back to the wrist release, I wouldn't do it. I'm in this for the long haul and I know the back tension release is where it's at for 99% of serious target shooters, so I will "suffer" for now if it will get me to the end goal.


I tend to agree, and I won't be giving up on the Carter yet... it's just that I need to get back above 500 for my own sanity. My first field round EVER was a 475 with a just out of the woods 65# hunting rig.... and I've been shooting scores just a little better than that most of this season with my target rig.


The way I was shooting my Maxxis a few weeks ago I was tempted to slap a tape on the HHA, and shoot that on the hill. 

I still might bring it for the CD shoot just to see how those CDs like getting hit at over 300 fps with a Lightspeed.:chortle:

Yea... I know... the goal is to MISS the CD.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> I tend to agree, and I won't be giving up on the Carter yet... it's just that I need to get back above 500 for my own sanity. My first field round EVER was a 475 with a just out of the woods 65# hunting rig.... and I've been shooting scores just a little better than that most of this season with my target rig.
> 
> 
> The way I was shooting my Maxxis a few weeks ago I was tempted to slap a tape on the HHA, and shoot that.


Oh I can definately see the sense in the change in your situation. It's funny how everybody's case is a little different. To me, the switch to back tension and even hinge back tension in my opinion was a positive thing for my shooting. It wasn't the big scary monster that a lot of people think it is. I know when I was shooting the thumb trigger, the subconcious mentality of shooting was look at the target, let it float, QUICK IT'S ON THE DOT PUNCH IT NOW! And that got worse to the point where I would be slightly off the dot, then try to jerk the bow over as I punched it off... just didn't work for me at all.. I doubt I would be that bad now, that I have learned to "trust the float", but I don't think the hinge is holding me back much if at all, so I think I will stick with it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh I can definately see the sense in the change in your situation. It's funny how everybody's case is a little different. To me, the switch to back tension and even hinge back tension in my opinion was a positive thing for my shooting. It wasn't the big scary monster that a lot of people think it is. I know when I was shooting the thumb trigger, the subconcious mentality of shooting was look at the target, let it float, QUICK IT'S ON THE DOT PUNCH IT NOW! And that got worse to the point where I would be slightly off the dot, then try to jerk the bow over as I punched it off... just didn't work for me at all.. I doubt I would be that bad now, that I have learned to "trust the float", but I don't think the hinge is holding me back much if at all, so I think I will stick with it.


I think everybody has been through that. I was doing it with the WR early last season. then I picked up a TruBall Gold, and worked with it for almost a year. I peaked at a level similar to the WR, and the Carter has taken me backwards... so... I've come to the conclusion that my issues are not going to be fixed with a release of any kind. Fine adjustments to the bow, anchor points, and such are the keys for me.

Sooo ... it's on... a WR against a BT with a crispie in the balance.


----------



## blondstar

bowjunkie said:


> I only have 2 matches for the Hill. Any other takers? I have a few crispies with me but don't plan on handing them over :wink:


Alright I will take you even up on sat. Now of course all my crispies might be IOUs since someone stole our real crispies this weekend


----------



## golfingguy27

works for me.. now excuse me while I go outside and start practicing/tweaking this bow.. lol.. I wish.. I'm at work until at least 2am, most likely more like 4, same for Tues-Thurs, then probably 8 hours of OT on Fri... fun fun fun...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> works for me.. now excuse me while I go outside and start practicing/tweaking this bow.. lol.. I wish.. I'm at work until at least 2am, most likely more like 4, same for Tues-Thurs, then probably 8 hours of OT on Fri... fun fun fun...


I'll be shooting in my basement for about an hour every morning this week, and next week, along with all day Sunday, and Monday at the club range.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> I'll be shooting in my basement for about an hour every morning this week, and next week, along with all day Sunday, and Monday at the club range.


Hey, that's cheating...


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> naa.. I have to disagree.. I started back in January with a wrist rocket and then a Carter Fits Me + thumb trigger. I got bad TP, which is why I went to the Evo and now the HT. I honestly am thinking very little about the release at this point. It hasn't been a big thing to transition to. Even if I did see an overnight gain in points by going back to the wrist release, I wouldn't do it. I'm in this for the long haul and I know the back tension release is where it's at for 99% of serious target shooters, so I will "suffer" for now if it will get me to the end goal.


I didn't say it was with out consequence.

Now again remember don't take this the wrong way, but I think that you think you know too much, when you really have no clue. There is no reason you should still be struggling to shoot 480's. With as many rounds as you have shot, and some of the people you have had giving you advice there is no reason whatso ever that you should not be consistently shooting over 500 every week. The biggest problem is you like to stand in your own way. You keep saying "you have it about figured out" but if there was any truth to that statement you wouldn't still be shooting sub 500 scores every week. Like Hinky said "I couldn't shoot a 480 if I tried.

You have to remember that many of us who hang out in here are just as new to this game as you, and some of the boys are almost as new to the sport as you. But none of us hung out below 500 for more than a round or 2.

Again this is not me trying to break you down. You know I consider you a good friend, and I want to see you get better probably almost as much as you do. I'm just pointing out some hard facts. Not saying to go to a trigger either, just using that post to illustrate how you get in your own way. If you'd quit being so stubborn, you'd learn a lot more. You have to realize you are far from the level of "99% of serious target shooters" your far from the level of 99% of mediocre target shooters, but not too far that it couldn't be a possibility in a matter of days if you went about it right.
In all seriousness with your experience, and the company you keep there is no reason you couldn't be shooting at least a 510 or better average with by the end of the summer, you should have been there by now.

Again please, please, please don't take this post the wrong way.


----------



## JayMc

BOWGOD said:


> I didn't say it was with out consequence.....


Very sensitive info put pretty well BG.

Grimace - don't get mad at him, he gave you some good info. Learn from our mistakes. I changed something just about every week for indoors. Scores suffered too. I've only shot a few field rounds, but I'm a 540+ type shooter with my eyes on 550. I SUCKED at indoors this past year (my first) because I kept changing stuff instead of giving it time. I mean I sucked bad in a thoroughly embarrassing kind of way. I made too many changes and didn't listen to those who were trying to help me.

You seem like you change your setup often....not tweaks, but big changes. Give it a little time to set in and you'll make big leaps quickly :thumbs_up


Oh, and I will shoot 60X in the 2010-2011 indoor season. :darkbeer:

That's right, I said indoors multiple times and BoHo isn't hear to give me crap :tongue:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> I didn't say it was with out consequence.
> 
> Now again remember don't take this the wrong way, but I think that you think you know too much, when you really have no clue. There is no reason you should still be struggling to shoot 480's. With as many rounds as you have shot, and some of the people you have had giving you advice there is no reason whatso ever that you should not be consistently shooting over 500 every week. The biggest problem is you like to stand in your own way. You keep saying "you have it about figured out" but if there was any truth to that statement you wouldn't still be shooting sub 500 scores every week. Like Hinky said "I couldn't shoot a 480 if I tried.
> 
> You have to remember that many of us who hang out in here are just as new to this game as you, and some of the boys are almost as new to the sport as you. But none of us hung out below 500 for more than a round or 2.
> 
> Again this is not me trying to break you down. You know I consider you a good friend, and I want to see you get better probably almost as much as you do. I'm just pointing out some hard facts. Not saying to go to a trigger either, just using that post to illustrate how you get in your own way. If you'd quit being so stubborn, you'd learn a lot more. You have to realize you are far from the level of "99% of serious target shooters" your far from the level of 99% of mediocre target shooters, but not too far that it couldn't be a possibility in a matter of days if you went about it right.
> In all seriousness with your experience, and the company you keep there is no reason you couldn't be shooting at least a 510 or better average with by the end of the summer, you should have been there by now.
> 
> Again please, please, please don't take this post the wrong way.


Naa, no worries about me taking the post the wrong way. I know you are just trying to help. I'm not so sure that it is stubborness that makes me make the decisions that I do. I think it may be more that I chose to jump right in to freestyle/open/whatever you want to call it shooting right from the getgo. You talk about the experience that I have, I shot for like 6 months 9-10 years ago in my back yard, never read anything, or got any coaching from anybody etc, then sold that bow and just got back into this over the winter. Now as you know I have done a crapload of reading and know more than a lot of people just jumping into field, but I have very little practice. Like you have said, most people you have taken out on the field course already had several years of shooting bows in other capacities before going on the field range. I think my biggest thing is just spending time shooting a ton of arrows, and time is something that is very limited for me right now. Yes, I have shot several field rounds now, and managed to make friends with quite a few people that have been more than willing to help me out, but just like in golf, which was the last sport I took seriously, the course isn't the place to work on form. I think the biggest thing holding me back right now is lack of practice and experience. It is also a game of who to listen to when asking for advice. The release thing is a perfect example of what I mean. You thought the hinge was a bad idea mid season, while Mr Dobalina himself thought it was crazy to put off making the switch. So who do I listen to? I respect you both and value your opinions. If I had one specific "coach" and he told me to ditch the hinge after seeing me shoot it, I would ditch it. On that example though, I don't think the hinge has held me back. Once I draw and get into the click, it's just like the Evo, and I have actually had a lot less instances of feeling like I was pulling my guts out and still no release, than I did with the Evo, and have never been tempted to punch it off like I did the Evo. I just need to figure out what works for me, and put some time into learning how to use it all right an put it together. I'm hoping to get to Hinky's this week some time to get him to put one more twist in my string, and I'm finishing up an arrow rest mount I made for it tonight at work, and then the bow will be set up and I am going to spend time practicing/getting to know it. We will see how it goes from there.


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> Very sensitive info put pretty well BG.
> 
> Grimace - don't get mad at him, he gave you some good info. Learn from our mistakes. I changed something just about every week for indoors. Scores suffered too. I've only shot a few field rounds, but I'm a 540+ type shooter with my eyes on 550. I SUCKED at indoors this past year (my first) because I kept changing stuff instead of giving it time. I mean I sucked bad in a thoroughly embarrassing kind of way. I made too many changes and didn't listen to those who were trying to help me.
> 
> You seem like you change your setup often....not tweaks, but big changes. Give it a little time to set in and you'll make big leaps quickly :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Oh, and I will shoot 60X in the 2010-2011 indoor season. :darkbeer:
> 
> That's right, I said indoors multiple times and BoHo isn't hear to give me crap :tongue:


Thanks Jay.
I think/hope that Todd knows it wasn't meant in an ill manner. I like Todd, and thoroughly enjoy shooting with him. I know he's beating his head off a wall trying to get a better score because I'm beating my head off the wall for him. I'm not like a lot of people. I am not the kind of person who will say stuff behind your back, but not have the heart to say it to your face. Sometimes tough love goes further than any other kind. I'm not the only one who has had these thoughts, I'm just the first one to say it to him. I just hope that it doesn't cause him to harbor any bad feeling toward me.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Thanks Jay.
> I think/hope that Todd knows it wasn't meant in an ill manner. I like Todd, and thoroughly enjoy shooting with him. I know he's beating his head off a wall trying to get a better score because I'm beating my head off the wall for him. I'm not like a lot of people. I am not the kind of person who will say stuff behind your back, but not have the heart to say it to your face. Sometimes tough love goes further than any other kind. I'm not the only one who has had these thoughts, I'm just the first one to say it to him. I just hope that it doesn't cause him to harbor any bad feeling toward me.


Heck no... I take criticism quite well as long as I know it is meant in a constructive way, and I know that is how you mean it. I know I am capable of being a 510+ shooter by the end of the summer if I can figure out how to make time for practice, and come up with the most contructive things to do when I do practice. I think my biggest thing is finding consistancy, I fidn myself making a bad shot then realizing my anchor was slightly different, or my release arm elbow fell inside or outside of where it should be etc etc.. and I think that all just comes from repition, which is one thing I haven't had a lot of yet.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Naa, no worries about me taking the post the wrong way. I know you are just trying to help. I'm not so sure that it is stubborness that makes me make the decisions that I do. I think it may be more that I chose to jump right in to freestyle/open/whatever you want to call it shooting right from the getgo. You talk about the experience that I have, I shot for like 6 months 9-10 years ago in my back yard, never read anything, or got any coaching from anybody etc, then sold that bow and just got back into this over the winter. Now as you know I have done a crapload of reading and know more than a lot of people just jumping into field, but I have very little practice. Like you have said, most people you have taken out on the field course already had several years of shooting bows in other capacities before going on the field range. I think my biggest thing is just spending time shooting a ton of arrows, and time is something that is very limited for me right now. Yes, I have shot several field rounds now, and managed to make friends with quite a few people that have been more than willing to help me out, but just like in golf, which was the last sport I took seriously, the course isn't the place to work on form. I think the biggest thing holding me back right now is lack of practice and experience. It is also a game of who to listen to when asking for advice. The release thing is a perfect example of what I mean. You thought the hinge was a bad idea mid season, while Mr Dobalina himself thought it was crazy to put off making the switch. So who do I listen to? I respect you both and value your opinions. If I had one specific "coach" and he told me to ditch the hinge after seeing me shoot it, I would ditch it. On that example though, I don't think the hinge has held me back. Once I draw and get into the click, it's just like the Evo, and I have actually had a lot less instances of feeling like I was pulling my guts out and still no release, than I did with the Evo, and have never been tempted to punch it off like I did the Evo. I just need to figure out what works for me, and put some time into learning how to use it all right an put it together. I'm hoping to get to Hinky's this week some time to get him to put one more twist in my string, and I'm finishing up an arrow rest mount I made for it tonight at work, and then the bow will be set up and I am going to spend time practicing/getting to know it. We will see how it goes from there.


See there it is again. You really are not sure, but you discount sound advice because you "think"

You may not have years of string time, but you have shot enough this year that you should be shooting much better if you actually knew what you think.
Not everyone here has been shooting for that long. Prag just started 3 years ago, and was consistently over 500 with just a couple of rounds under his belt.
Jen has only been shooting a few years off and on. She shot 2 rounds (with pins) before she started shooting 500+ every week.
I am not claiming to know it all or saying you should even listen to me, but you keep good company, and we all have already forgotten more than you know. The one thing you really need to do is quit "thinking" you have it figured out, and get it figured out. That is going to require a certain amount of humility on your part. I may be taking some of this too personal, but I have introduced more people to this sport than I can count over the years. I have taught some people who just never could shoot a group past 30 yards, and others who have gone on to set world records. The biggest difference between the 2 is the ones who went far didn't know anything, the ones who never got any better knew it all. I know you know of the young man I coached who now owns 2 world records, even though he can now whoop my arse with his eyes closed he still calls me for advice anytime he is struggling with anything.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> See there it is again. You really are not sure, but you discount sound advice because you "think"
> 
> You may not have years of string time, but you have shot enough this year that you should be shooting much better if you actually knew what you think.
> Not everyone here has been shooting for that long. Prag just started 3 years ago, and was consistently over 500 with just a couple of rounds under his belt.
> Jen has only been shooting a few years off and on. She shot 2 rounds (with pins) before she started shooting 500+ every week.
> I am not claiming to know it all or saying you should even listen to me, but you keep good company, and we all have already forgotten more than you know. The one thing you really need to do is quit "thinking" you have it figured out, and get it figured out. That is going to require a certain amount of humility on your part. I may be taking some of this too personal, but I have introduced more people to this sport than I can count over the years. I have taught some people who just never could shoot a group past 30 yards, and others who have gone on to set world records. The biggest difference between the 2 is the ones who went far didn't know anything, the ones who never got any better knew it all. I know you know of the young man I coached who now owns 2 world records, even though he can now whoop my arse with his eyes closed he still calls me for advice anytime he is struggling with anything.



I by no means meant to imply you don't know what you are talking about. I just need to figure out how to balance the advice I get from multiple different people along with my own thoughts and opinions. Like when I get different advice from you versus Hornet. Or sometimes I feel like you may make a suggestion based upon your past experience with either yourself or other people you have helped (and everybody is different). Like the release thing for example, you are assuming that the release is giving me too much to think about, but at this point it is almost automatic. I think my biggest two things are that I need to spend more time shooting, and it may not be a bad idea to work with one person and spend some time with them so they can really see what does and doesn't work for me and determine what is holding me back and what isn't, then make specific suggestions and come up with a plan to get me on a better track. Thoughts?


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*wrist rocket*

Nothng wrong with shooting what works best for YOU. I still shoot my wrist rocket because so far back tension has been such a struggle during practice. I'm shooting better now than I ever have and don't want to sacrafice scores by switching to back tension.

I do want to master the technique of back tension but just not now. I just recently purchased a Carter Solution 2 that I'm playing with during my practice times. I'm so much more relaxed with the trigger than the back tension at this point.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Nothng wrong with shooting what works best for YOU. I still shoot my wrist rocket because so far back tension has been such a struggle during practice. I'm shooting better now than I ever have and don't want to sacrafice scores by switching to back tension.
> 
> I do want to master the technique of back tension but just not now. I just recently purchased a Carter Solution 2 that I'm playing with during my practice times. I'm so much more relaxed with the trigger than the back tension at this point.


I was so much more comfortable the first time I drew my bow with the Hurricane strapped on that it was like coming home after a long trip.
After a few shots I was right into the groove... a groove I've never been able to find shooting back tension.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> I by no means meant to imply you don't know what you are talking about. I just need to figure out how to balance the advice I get from multiple different people along with my own thoughts and opinions. Like when I get different advice from you versus Hornet. Or sometimes I feel like you may make a suggestion based upon your past experience with either yourself or other people you have helped (and everybody is different). Like the release thing for example, you are assuming that the release is giving me too much to think about, but at this point it is almost automatic. I think my biggest two things are that I need to spend more time shooting, and it may not be a bad idea to work with one person and spend some time with them so they can really see what does and doesn't work for me and determine what is holding me back and what isn't, then make specific suggestions and come up with a plan to get me on a better track. Thoughts?


I'll answer that question, but first allow me to clear up 1 misconception. If you remember in our private conversation about the release switch when you brought up the fact that the experience gained with the evo. and pulling through the shot might have already put you 1 step ahead on the release switch. I did agree that it might have been a possibility, but I wanted to point out the risk that was involved if you were wrong. And I will admit, you really did surprise me with the hinge, so yeah I would say the evo did what you hoped it would have.

Now onto the question at hand. I think that that could very well be the best idea you have ever had. There are varying degrees of advice, and many of them can be just as much harm as good. You can get right advice, wrong advice, too little advice, too much advice, compile it all together, and end up much worse off than where you started. Especially when it's coming from multiple sources. Not saying that any advice you have gotten has been wrong, or bad, but it is likely that it is all holding you back. I know this from personal experience. Several years ago in my chewie days I made the same mistake. I was a good shot, and tore it up locally but just seemed to always barely miss the cut on the National level. Like you I started seeking out info like a fiend trying to get better, and push myself to the top. Like you I took advice from everyone willing to share, like you I read every book published, watched every video on the market, and tried my best to put all this info to use. I went from a low 300 shooter to a low 90's shooter, down to a high 60's shooter before I realized what was wrong. I was trying to be too many different people at once, and had completely lost my own shot. Just like you said everyone is different, everyone out there who shoots decent scores consistently has their own way to do things. When done in order that way works to the best of the shooters ability. What happens when your in your situation is your taking step 1 from one guys way, adding step 2 from a different guys way, step 3 from his way ect........ and instead of having 1 proven technique you have a broken up mix of 15 different techniques. Each technique on it's own is proven work great, but when you start combining them you no longer have a solid technique to work from. Just like anything else all the component of the machine have to be in place for the machine to function properly.
When I realized exactly what had happened to my shot the first thing I did was hire a coach. On our first meeting he asked me what I felt I needed to learn I told him "everything" I said from this point on I have no previous knowledge of archery. I'm starting from scratch, and want to learn everything you know. I want to learn to shoot "your" method exactly the way you shoot. 
And that's what I did. WVhasbeen took me under his wing, and we re-created my shot from the ground up. I did everything just the way he showed me even if I knew that wasn't the way I used to do it. That was hands down the best move I ever made.

So yeah I think you really should settle on just 1 person to listen to. They do not need to be a great shot or a 550 shooter. They do not need to be a certified coach. They simply need to have a consistent routine, more experience than you, and be better than you. It doesn't matter if he/she is a 520 shooter or a 560 shooter, just learn their way, and tell everyone else that even though you appreciate the help that you are going to politely decline any outside advice until you have developed a game of your own (of your coach's)

It's like I said I want to see you get there just as bad as you do. I get to shoot with you more often than I do anyone else, and I wouldn't mind some competition to help me push myself a little harder:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> I was so much more comfortable the first time I drew my bow with the Hurricane strapped on that it was like coming home after a long trip.
> After a few shots I was right into the groove... a groove I've never been able to find shooting back tension.


Maybe your the one I should have given the back tension lecture to.

But at least you can back me up next time someone on here tells me I'm crazy when I say how hard it can be to master if you cut corners, or don't take the time to learn it right. For some people it just happens, for the rest of us it can be the single hardest thing we ever try to learn.


----------



## Spoon13

Good Lord folks. I feel like I just stepped into Dr. Phil hell. 

This is supposed to be the Smack talkin thread, not the "Build a Shooter" thread. 

I'm gonna whoop both your tails and take your lunch money. 


There, now I feel better. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayMc

Spoon13 said:


> Good Lord folks. I feel like I just stepped into Dr. Phil hell.
> 
> This is supposed to be the Smack talkin thread, not the "Build a Shooter" thread.
> 
> I'm gonna whoop both your tails and take your lunch money.
> 
> 
> There, now I feel better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Crap I wish you and I could shoot together a few times. Bunch of sissies over here never want to shoot for anything.

Our scores are about the same from what I can tell, similar backgrounds (I'm 99% sure you were are better chewie than me though), I'm prettier. I'm already working on some of these TN boys to take the ride over. I'm gonna find my way to NC, hopefully for the DCWC Extravaganza next spring :thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Maybe your the one I should have given the back tension lecture to.
> 
> But at least you can back me up next time someone on here tells me I'm crazy when I say how hard it can be to master if you cut corners, or don't take the time to learn it right. For some people it just happens, for the rest of us it can be the single hardest thing we ever try to learn.


Yup... no doubt. 

I'm comfortable shooting a true back tension with just a cam, and no clicker, or safety, and now a thumb release to a lesser degree. May not make sense, but I had ALOT more early releases with the thumb release than I ever did with the true back tension. I can easily see myself shooting another TruBall Gold like I had before. I think my biggest mistake was thinking I'd have more confidence in a BT with a safety on it. I changed to a Sweet Spot because after 6 months of shooting the Gold nearly every day I never got better with it than I was with the wrist release, and the whole idea was to improve. When I switched to a Sweet Spot I shot it three times, and threw it in my case. I hated that safety. It was nothing but one more thing to think about, and just mentally in the way. I've found myself trying to punch the thumb release more often than I ever punched a trigger. When it's working for me it's great, and when it's not... well ... I had two arrows in trees this season, and a few in the dirt, and one in a target frame a la Sticky.


----------



## Spoon13

JayMc said:


> Crap I wish you and I could shoot together a few times. Bunch of sissies over here never want to shoot for anything.
> 
> Our scores are about the same from what I can tell, similar backgrounds (I'm 99% sure you were are better chewie than me though), I'm prettier. I'm already working on some of these TN boys to take the ride over. I'm gonna find my way to NC, hopefully for the DCWC Extravaganza next spring :thumbs_up


Anytime brother. One of these days I'm gonna make it over to our range near Asheville. Maybe we can hook up there. If not it would have to be somewhere like the Hill or Nationals or the Extravaganza. 

I'll shoot with anybody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> Good Lord folks. I feel like I just stepped into Dr. Phil hell.
> 
> This is supposed to be the Smack talkin thread, not the "Build a Shooter" thread.
> 
> I'm gonna whoop both your tails and take your lunch money.
> 
> 
> There, now I feel better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol... I was wondering how long it would be before somebody called an end to the warm fuzzy stuff.. I've had a bunch O crap going on in life and I think it's turned me into an emotional wreck. I think I just need a hug.. C'mere my Bubbleguts.....


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... I was wondering how long it would be before somebody called an end to the warm fuzzy stuff.. I've had a bunch O crap going on in life and I think it's turned me into an emotional wreck. I think I just need a hug.. C'mere my Bubbleguts.....


I was thinking more like a smack upside the head but whatever works for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag

One more, and I'me done;
GG, I started shooting better scores last year when I was trying to break 500, and what did it for me was realizing that an 18 on every target was a 504.
I knew I would shoot some 19s, and 20s, so I didn't let a few 16s, and 17s worry me. I just took the pressure off at each target because to get to 500 I didn't need a pile of 20s. I neded to average 18, and I knew I could do that, so I shot my shots, and let the arrows do the scoring. 
Getting myself back into that simple frame of mind again, and I'm shooting better... again.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... I was wondering how long it would be before somebody called an end to the warm fuzzy stuff.. I've had a bunch O crap going on in life and I think it's turned me into an emotional wreck. I think I just need a hug.. C'mere my Bubbleguts.....


:grouphug: there you go, now back to the topic at hand
YOU ALL SUCK
BRING IT FOOLS

If you want to further the other discussion Todd shoot me a pm we can talk. I know how your feeling trust me:wink:


----------



## bowjunkie

*Well*

Who is keeping track of the matches? 
I just added 


Junkie Vs. Sarge
Junkie VS Prag 
Junkie Vs Blondstar
Junkie Vs golfingguy27

all even up for Saturday scores.


----------



## BOWGOD

bowjunkie said:


> Who is keeping track of the matches?
> I just added
> 
> 
> Junkie Vs. Sarge
> Junkie VS Prag
> Junkie Vs Blondstar
> Junkie Vs golfingguy27
> 
> all even up for Saturday scores.


I'll update the list here as soon as I get a few minutes. I'm going to print off the list, and bring it to the Hill with me this year to add a little more meaning to it. I will post it in the club house, and update with winners as matches are decided over the week end:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

*updated*

Pretty sure I got them all but if anyone sees one I missed let me know.

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Grimace Vs sarge pending
Ultramag Vs sarge pending
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday pending aproval.


----------



## bowjunkie

Thanks BG, After seeing the point spread I may be regreting some of them matches. :zip: Oh well time to cowboy up and have fun. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> I'll take you on head to head.:wink:
> 
> I'll take Sarge head to head too.... just because he called me a "Chewie" for putting Blazers on my ACC shafts.


How can I lose to a guy shooting Chewie arrows:noidea: I probably will, but you're on...Str8 up for Saturday....



golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I have no idea who you are or what you are capable of, and judging from the reaction of some people who do know you, you are likely a better shot than me at this point, but what the heck.. I for all practical purposes just started shooting about 6 months ago, so I am very erratic, and even my best scores suck, but oh well.. I will donate a crispie.. So, so far I am on for BG with a 25 point (if I remember right) spread, and you even up. I could go for an even up match with Ultramag if he's interested (it was mentioned before) and I am contemplating some sort of match with Sarge too if he wants to give me a few points? I think I can swing 4 crispies if I lose all of my matches. I am NOT however up for the purple speedo or purple mohawk challenge! lol


I'll give you 8 points for Saturday (you're getting 25 from Bowgod, he offered me 17, or a straight up who lasts longer in the Hinky shoot out one or the other...let me know...



BOWGOD said:


> Ok how about 17 points. You have to consider Friday is my wedding night, and I don't plan on being very well rested come Saturday morning:wink:


This may be the biggest sucker bet of them all (I'd say all time, but that belongs to x-hunter)...I am sure going to hate signing that crispy over :sad: 


Spoon13 said:


> Anytime brother. One of these days I'm gonna make it over to our range near Asheville. Maybe we can hook up there. If not it would have to be somewhere like the Hill or Nationals or the Extravaganza.
> 
> I'll shoot with anybody.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only if you let me come over too...jay, remember we only shoot in NC on the days that end in "Y"...


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Pretty sure I got them all but if anyone sees one I missed let me know.
> 
> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
> Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
> Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
> Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
> south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
> Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
> Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
> SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
> Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
> Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
> Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
> Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
> Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
> Grimace Vs sarge pending
> Ultramag Vs sarge pending
> Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday pending aproval.




I'm feeling the need for another match.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I'm feeling the need for another match.


You can remove the Sarge ultramag pending...he called me out, I accepted...seems like a done deal to me...

I've also accepted the terms of the bowgod match...

Still waiting to hear from grimace though...

How is it I was staying out of it, but end up with at least 5 crispy matches...???


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I'm feeling the need for another match.


I'll go for a who drinks the most :darkbeer: match witcha'...:tongue:

I figure I can win that one hands down...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I'll go for a who drinks the most :darkbeer: match witcha'...:tongue:
> 
> I figure I can win that one hands down...


Heck, I'll just sign it over and give it to ya on the way up.

That's one thing I can't even practice right now. Meds say NO ALCOHOL. So I'm only drinking beer.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Heck, I'll just sign it over and give it to ya on the way up.
> 
> That's one thing I can't even practice right now. Meds say NO ALCOHOL. So I'm only drinking beer.


 Me and you is gonna get along fine...


----------



## bowjunkie

Spoon13 said:


> I'm feeling the need for another match.


I am your huckleberry, spot me 10 and you are on. What do you say????


----------



## psargeant

bowjunkie said:


> I am your huckleberry, spot me 10 and you are on. What do you say????


I'm starting to wonder what I got myself into here...I think I may have made 2 sucker bets (or more) today...


----------



## bowjunkie

I am just going with the Spread from the list :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

bowjunkie said:


> I am your huckleberry, spot me 10 and you are on. What do you say????


BG!!!! Wake up and add one to the list!!!!!

Spoon v. bowjunkie +10


----------



## psargeant

bowjunkie said:


> I am just going with the Spread from the list :wink:


What you didn't know about that one then is Bow god vs. spoon straight up was a real sucker bet...

Dave is in over his head as usual...


----------



## golfingguy27

psargeant said:


> You can remove the Sarge ultramag pending...he called me out, I accepted...seems like a done deal to me...
> 
> I've also accepted the terms of the bowgod match...
> 
> Still waiting to hear from grimace though...
> 
> How is it I was staying out of it, but end up with at least 5 crispy matches...???


You're on.. I will take you with the 8 point spread. We will see what kind of weekend I have. If it's a good one, I think I will fare ok with my crispies.. if it's a bad or average one, I may as well sign them over now.. lol


----------



## bowjunkie

psargeant said:


> What you didn't know about that one then is Bow god vs. spoon straight up was a real sucker bet...
> 
> Dave is in over his head as usual...


But I have never shot a field course so no one (including me ) knows what I am capable of :wink: 

I am getting the bow ready she is shooting good.


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> What you didn't know about that one then is Bow god vs. spoon straight up was a real sucker bet...
> 
> Dave is in over his head as usual...


Played to perfection I might add.


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> You're on.. I will take you with the 8 point spread. We will see what kind of weekend I have. If it's a good one, I think I will fare ok with my crispies.. if it's a bad or average one, I may as well sign them over now.. lol


I know exactly what you're saying....

I ain't made a bet I would expect to lose if I shoot OK...if not, I might have to take out a loan...you get one from me, I'll be glad to sign it over...it will take a PB to do it for you...

There's one I am hoping I lose...(but only if it's because you rose to the occasion)...


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Played to perfection I might add.


Hey I got 17 out of him...

You did well playing possum...I gotta' admit...


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> But I have never shot a field course so no one (including me ) knows what I am capable of :wink:
> 
> I am getting the bow ready she is shooting good.


Just remember when shooting the bunnies you pick a row and shoot straight across, on fans you shoot all from the same spot and at the same target no matter what anybody else tells you, and when there are two targets you always shoot the right one when standing on the left and the left one when standing on the right.


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> Just remember when shooting the bunnies you pick a row and shoot straight across, on fans you shoot all from the same spot and at the same target no matter what anybody else tells you, and when there are two targets you always shoot the right one when standing on the left and the left one when standing on the right.


:nod:...What he said...:secret: when there are 4 targets, shoot 1 arrow in each...that oughta help you win a few of those crispy bets...


----------



## BOWGOD

OK I'm awake, give me a few, and I'll update the board.


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> What you didn't know about that one then is Bow god vs. spoon straight up was a real sucker bet...
> 
> Dave is in over his head as usual...


Your right in that one. That is the one match where I left my pride cloud my judgement. But I'd be damned if I was going to back down from a challenge, it's just not my style.

Plus spoon played the crybaby card quite well on that one, I really feel like my original spread was appropriate for the match, but obviously spoon is not too concerned with fair play, and sportsmanship. I bet when he was in highschool he wasn't above stealing lunch money off the ******ed kid either lol.


----------



## BOWGOD

Think it's time for another nap now. Ever since my dog disappeared I'm just so damn depressed lol. Sure is quiet with out him.


----------



## JayMc

BOWGOD said:


> Think it's time for another nap now. Ever since my dog disappeared I'm just so damn depressed lol. Sure is quiet with out him.


Daaaaaaannnggg


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Mean!*



golfingguy27 said:


> Just remember when shooting the bunnies you pick a row and shoot straight across, on fans you shoot all from the same spot and at the same target no matter what anybody else tells you, and when there are two targets you always shoot the right one when standing on the left and the left one when standing on the right.


That just ain't right. You should be ashamed of yourself:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That just ain't right. You should be ashamed of yourself:wink:


Oh yeah.. you must be talking about because I forgot to mention to him that you get bonus points if you shoot the walkups all from the longest yardage... :zip:


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> oh yeah.. You must be talking about because i forgot to mention to him that you get bonus points if you shoot the walkups all from the longest yardage... :zip:


:nod::zip:


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That just ain't right. You should be ashamed of yourself:wink:


To borrow one from the great OBT...get off my obstacle :nyah::tongue:


----------



## bowjunkie

Whoever I walk with that are showing me the ropes, if they tell me to shoot a target and I shoot that target then the arrow scores period. If they "told me wrong" then it will not be fun on the course. if/when you beat me it better be fair and square, no BS. I don't mind loosing (i have lost my fair share) but not by being cheated out of points. Let have fun. :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> Whoever I walk with that are showing me the ropes, if they tell me to shoot a target and I shoot that target then the arrow scores period. If they "told me wrong" then it will not be fun on the course. if/when you beat me it better be fair and square, no BS. I don't mind loosing (i have lost my fair share) but not by being cheated out of points. Let have fun. :darkbeer:


No worries.. we joke, but I assure you that field shooters are the most laid back, fun, and honest group of people you will ever shoot with. It's all about having fun and you will see that people will go out of their way to make sure you are having fun and help you learn the ropes. These are all the reasons I chose to get into field earlier this year when I was debating between field and 3D. We won't lead you wrong.. I promise.... muahahahahahaha


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> To borrow one from the great OBT...get off my obstacle :nyah::tongue:


Speaking of Sir Bowtie.... wasn't he running off at the keyboard about a month or so ago about how he was coming out to the hill to kick some archeryTalk butts?


Now that it's time for the rubber to hit the road he's back in hiding again.

WHASSSUPWIDDDAT?


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> Speaking of Sir Bowtie.... wasn't he running off at the keyboard about a month or so ago about how he was coming out to the hill to kick some archeryTalk butts?
> 
> 
> Now that it's time for the rubber to hit the road he's back in hiding again.
> 
> WHASSSUPWIDDDAT?


The wife hid the keys to his azzwhooper.

Besides he's outdated, he don't want none of this new blood lol.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> The wife hid the keys to his azzwhooper.
> 
> Besides he's outdated, he don't want none of this new blood lol.



He sure made it sound like he was out for new blood, old blood, any, and all blood.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057298700&postcount=1

OBT... you bringin' it, :eyebrowsr are you just a paper tiger?:boink:

(this is still the smack talk thread... right?)


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> He sure made it sound like he was out for new blood, old blood, any, and all blood.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057298700&postcount=1


He's just a punk. Notice he didn't even have the guts to post it in the "feild forum" where any field shooters would see it. He posted it over on the know it all faster bow forum where he knew for a fact that any thread pertaining to field archery would disappear into the abyss with in an hour. He just wanted to stroke his ego with out the fear of actually being taken up, and beaten down.

You heard it here first. Oh great ONE it's time to quit hiding behind lovin, and Kward, and come take your medicine. So get in there, and convince lovin to give you the keys to the lock box, and strap your ballz back on. While your in the box might as well grab the directions to the Hill while your in there.


----------



## BOWGOD

Alright MATTY you've been lurking in the shadows for too long. By this time you should know if your gonna make it down or not, so if you are how about throwing your hat in the ring. Your about the only other person on here that can at least give me a smacktalk challenge with the absence of the brown one.


----------



## Moparmatty

I won't know until Thursday or Friday. Don't you worry little one. You'll know if I'm coming or not. 



BOWGOD said:


> Alright MATTY you've been lurking in the shadows for too long. By this time you should know if your gonna make it down or not, so if you are how about throwing your hat in the ring. Your about the only other person on here that can at least give me a smacktalk challenge with the absence of the brown one.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> I won't know until Thursday or Friday. Don't you worry little one. You'll know if I'm coming or not.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just need someone who can talk smack on a higher lever than the rest of these guys. I kind of feel like I showed up at a knife fight with an AK-47.


----------



## JayMc

BOWGOD said:


> I just need someone who can talk smack on a higher lever than the rest of these guys. I kind of feel like I showed up at a knife fight with an AK-47.


Be patient young skywalker. Your "dog" will probably be unmuzzled soon :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

JayMc said:


> Be patient young skywalker. Your "dog" will probably be unmuzzled soon :wink:


oh geeze.. and can you imagine how much barking he's going to do after being muzzled for this long? We may wish the muzzle was never taken off, although I do have to say it's been way too quiet in the field forum the last few days. This is about the only thread with any real action in it.


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> Be patient young skywalker. Your "dog" will probably be unmuzzled soon :wink:


God I hope so, I miss my dog lol.


----------



## JayMc

I would talk smack, but it will get stale. After a field event this weekend I'm all fita face for the next couple months. Next spring I'm going to plan better so I can get to DCWC or the hillbilly or something. Then I'll talk smack


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> I would talk smack, but it will get stale. After a field event this weekend I'm all fita face for the next couple months. Next spring I'm going to plan better so I can get to DCWC or the hillbilly or something. Then I'll talk smack


You better be willing to spot some serious points before you start talking. I wasn't born last night.


----------



## VA Vince

If I can make it, I will bet a crispy against everyone that has posted in this thread. Strait up! I just clicked on "last page" so I am not sure who has posted but I am gonna try and make it up wither Friday night or Saturday morning for a long day :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD

VA Vince said:


> If I can make it, I will bet a crispy against everyone that has posted in this thread. Strait up! I just clicked on "last page" so I am not sure who has posted but I am gonna try and make it up wither Friday night or Saturday morning for a long day :darkbeer:


I ain't falling for your C class story. I don't mind a challenge, but in order for it to really be a challenge is has to be somewhat realistic goal. Your going to have to sweeten the pot a little bit, and give me some points.


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> Speaking of Sir Bowtie.... wasn't he running off at the keyboard about a month or so ago about how he was coming out to the hill to kick some archeryTalk butts?
> 
> 
> Now that it's time for the rubber to hit the road he's back in hiding again.
> 
> WHASSSUPWIDDDAT?


He was here...I musta' missed it...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> He was here...I musta' missed it...


Naaa... you didn't miss anything. 

i thought I heard him, but it was just the wind blowing.:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*WHAT THA HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL???????????????????

So I'm sitting here getting caught up on all the posting for the day after a wonderful meal at Miyami and I finish pg. 13 click 14 and feel like de ja vu.....didn't I just read this...............

Someone screwing with the set up or Martin forgot to pay the bill again for more than 13 pages per thread????????? *
.


----------



## golfingguy27

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT THA HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL???????????????????
> 
> So I'm sitting here getting caught up on all the posting for the day after a wonderful meal at Miyami and I finish pg. 13 click 14 and feel like de ja vu.....didn't I just read this...............
> 
> Someone screwing with the set up or Martin forgot to pay the bill again for more than 13 pages per thread????????? *
> .


lol.. it's been messed up since the whole Bob Dobalina debacle... all the deleted posts..


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> No worries.. we joke, but I assure you that field shooters are the most laid back, fun, and honest group of people you will ever shoot with. It's all about having fun and you will see that people will go out of their way to make sure you are having fun and help you learn the ropes. These are all the reasons I chose to get into field earlier this year when I was debating between field and 3D. We won't lead you wrong.. I promise.... muahahahahahaha


What he said...we were just pulling your chain man. We'd never knowingly let somebody screw up...


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT THA HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL???????????????????
> 
> So I'm sitting here getting caught up on all the posting for the day after a wonderful meal at Miyami and I finish pg. 13 click 14 and feel like de ja vu.....didn't I just read this...............
> 
> Someone screwing with the set up or Martin forgot to pay the bill again for more than 13 pages per thread????????? *
> .


Have you not noticed all the avatars and the suspicious absence of stinging insects...??? There's a bunch of posts missing all over AT...this thread is not immune...


----------



## JayMc

BOWGOD said:


> You better be willing to spot some serious points before you start talking. I wasn't born last night.


Dang man, I've only been doing this for a little while. My second ever field event is this weekend.


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> Very sensitive info put pretty well BG.
> 
> Grimace - don't get mad at him, he gave you some good info. Learn from our mistakes. I changed something just about every week for indoors. Scores suffered too. I've only shot a few field rounds, but I'm a 540+ type shooter with my eyes on 550. I SUCKED at indoors this past year (my first) because I kept changing stuff instead of giving it time. I mean I sucked bad in a thoroughly embarrassing kind of way. I made too many changes and didn't listen to those who were trying to help me.
> 
> You seem like you change your setup often....not tweaks, but big changes. Give it a little time to set in and you'll make big leaps quickly :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Oh, and I will shoot 60X in the 2010-2011 indoor season. :darkbeer:
> 
> That's right, I said indoors multiple times and BoHo isn't hear to give me crap :tongue:





JayMc said:


> Dang man, I've only been doing this for a little while. My second ever field event is this weekend.


Yeah I ain't fallin for it:wink:


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I ain't fallin for it:wink:


You already did... Might as well make it 2...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> Have you not noticed all the avatars and the suspicious absence of stinging insects...??? There's a bunch of posts missing all over AT...this thread is not immune...


*Ohhh yesss....reminded me of good old AT during Bowtie and the "AX's" past days ......no "ONE" was safe.........

Didn't you see my post about if you change my avatar it better have long blonde hair???? *

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Paging Mr. Dobalina
Mr. Bob Dobalina

Bet you haven't heard this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfoSnXbh5tE


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> You already did... Might as well make it 2...


Wasn't it Whitsnake that said, "Once bitten, Twice shy"??


----------



## JayMc

Spoon13 said:


> Wasn't it Whitsnake that said, "Once bitten, Twice shy"??


Strike One. That was Great White.


----------



## psargeant

JayMc said:


> Strike One. That was Great White.


Close enough for Gvm't work...


----------



## JayMc

psargeant said:


> Close enough for Gvm't work...


Had he included a picture of Tawny Kitaen circa 1985 I would've let it go


----------



## Spoon13

JayMc said:


> Had he included a picture of Tawny Kitaen circa 1985 I would've let it go


Like this??


----------



## JayMc

And BG's thread just got good......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg


----------



## golfingguy27

I think I have found the Hornet and what he's been doing in his time off AT..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdmzH6Yb6rs


----------



## JayMc

I AM OFFENDED!!!!!!!!!!

I just checked urbandictionary.com to see what a dobalina is and I am one! 

_*dobalina*
Slang term for corporate white persons. Created by Oakland, CA hip hop artist Del tha Funkee Homosapien. His song, Mr. Dobalina poked fun at workplace white persons. Now used as a discreet slang to alert others that white persons are nearby, or that a message is being filtered to meet the expectations of said white persons._

That's just wrong


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pragmatic_lee said:


> Paging Mr. Dobalina
> Mr. Bob Dobalina
> 
> Bet you haven't heard this one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfoSnXbh5tE





JayMc said:


> I AM OFFENDED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just checked urbandictionary.com to see what a dobalina is and I am one!
> 
> _*dobalina*
> Slang term for corporate white persons. Created by Oakland, CA hip hop artist Del tha Funkee Homosapien. His song, Mr. Dobalina poked fun at workplace white persons. Now used as a discreet slang to alert others that white persons are nearby, or that a message is being filtered to meet the expectations of said white persons._
> 
> That's just wrong





golfingguy27 said:


> I think I have found the Hornet and what he's been doing in his time off AT..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdmzH6Yb6rs


Dang guys - you are really slow! But Del was NOT the first to "call on" Bob Dobalina. Please see the link I posted above.

Micky of the Monkees was as the airport and heard:
Paging Mr. Dobalina
Mr. Bob Dobalina

Del picked up on that many years later.

Rookies :wink:


----------



## JayMc

From our friend on mute, "The Monkees???? Nobody listens to the Monkees but the oldest of old dobalinas. It came from Del, Ice Cube's cousin".


----------



## JayMc

I was wondering why all these young gals I hire say dobalina all the time when I walk out of my office.


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> Had he included a picture of Tawny Kitaen circa 1985 I would've let it go


Yes Whitesnake did bless us with Tawney Kitaen, even gave us the wardrobe malfunction years before Janet ever thought of the idea (I believe it is 2:19 into the "here I go again" video)

But lets not forget that the white lion twice shy video gave us the infamous Bobbie Brown who later became the cherry pie girl after Warrant cast her in the Cherry pie video.

So I guess the question is which one do you prefer Tawney or Bobbie


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JayMc said:


> From our friend on mute, "The Monkees???? Nobody listens to the Monkees but the oldest of old dobalinas. It came from Del, Ice Cube's cousin".


Tell our muted friend: "Del just stole the idea from some vintage white guys" 



JayMc said:


> I was wondering why all these young gals I hire say dobalina all the time when I walk out of my office.


Actually they're saying "ballerina" in reference to that pix of you in the pink tutu that Yak posted in the women's restroom


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Yes Whitesnake did bless us with Tawney Kitaen, even gave us the wardrobe malfunction years before Janet ever thought of the idea (I believe it is 2:19 into the "here I go again" video)
> 
> But lets not forget that the white lion twice shy video gave us the infamous Bobbie Brown who later became the cherry pie girl after Warrant cast her in the Cherry pie video.
> 
> So I guess the question is which one do you prefer Tawney or Bobbie


Did someone say wardrobe malfunction


----------



## JayMc

BOWGOD said:


> So I guess the question is which one do you prefer Tawney or Bobbie


You ever been to a livestock show? I would have had to get my hands on both to really tell the difference. Back then of course....today I'd have to pass


----------



## JayMc

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell our muted friend: "Del just stole the idea from some vintage white guys"
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're saying "ballerina" in reference to that pix of you in the pink tutu that Yak posted in the women's restroom


A - how did yak get that pic of my body?

B - how did spoon's face get on my body?

C - whose hairdo is that?

D - do you like it?


----------



## JayMc

BOWGOD said:


> Yes Whitesnake did bless us with Tawney Kitaen, even gave us the wardrobe malfunction years before Janet ever thought of the idea (I believe it is 2:19 into the "here I go again" video)
> 
> But lets not forget that the white lion twice shy video gave us the infamous Bobbie Brown who later became the cherry pie girl after Warrant cast her in the Cherry pie video.
> 
> So I guess the question is which one do you prefer Tawney or Bobbie


You wore out the pause button on the VCR at the 2:19 mark, didn't you? 

And moreso bubble guts. I already corrected the artist in question for Once Bit Twice Shy. It was Great White. White Lion???? Turn in all your vintage rock t-shirts now for that crap


----------



## Spoon13

JayMc said:


> A - how did yak get that pic of my body?
> 
> B - how did spoon's face get on my body?
> 
> C - whose hairdo is that?
> 
> D - do you like it?


I'm purtier than that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Fwiw



jaymc said:


> a - how did yak get that pic of my body?
> she said she took it - first of many
> 
> B - how did spoon's face get on my body?
> Spoon is a lot uglier than that
> 
> c - whose hairdo is that?
> BowGod's
> 
> d - do you like it?
> like what


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Fwiw


Hey now. I'm one good looking son of a gun.



At least that's what my Mommy says.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Hey now. I'm one good looking son of a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> At least that's what my Mommy says.


I can't remember where I heard this but it goes somthing like..."a face only a mother could love..."

Seem appropriate here :tongue::behindsof


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I can't remember where I heard this but it goes somthing like..."a face only a mother could love..."
> 
> Seem appropriate here :tongue::behindsof




Man, you guys are brutal today.


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> You wore out the pause button on the VCR at the 2:19 mark, didn't you?
> 
> And moreso bubble guts. I already corrected the artist in question for Once Bit Twice Shy. It was Great White. White Lion???? Turn in all your vintage rock t-shirts now for that crap


Crap good catch. Had white lion on the mind. We're filling out the forms for the DJ, and white lion "when the children cry" was one of the songs.

But just the fact that I knew that Bobbie Brown was in the twice shy video long before Cherry pie should be enough cred to let me keep my T's


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Man, you guys are brutal today.


Today's no different than any other is it...:dontknow:???


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Today's no different than any other is it...:dontknow:???


Maybe not I guess. It just feels more harsh since it's my day.


----------



## JayMc

psargeant said:


> I can't remember where I heard this but it goes somthing like..."a face only a mother could love..."
> 
> Seem appropriate here :tongue::behindsof


Or a face made for radio


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> Maybe not I guess. It just feels more harsh since it's my day.


Gimmie 10 points, and I'll give ya a hug

If not quit your cryin lol


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Maybe not I guess. It just feels more harsh since it's my day.


Yoyu're day...confused:???

Is it national dork's day or something...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Yoyu're day...confused:???
> 
> Is it national dork's day or something...???


Actually June 16th is National Fudge Day. 

Daddy, what did you do at work today?
http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r165/pragmatic_lee/***********.jpg


----------



## golfingguy27

dangit Prag.. you just HAD to send the link to that Dobalina video didn't you? I went and checked that out, then of course had to watch the Del version of it right before I laid down for a nap before coming in to work. All I could think of when I was trying to relax and go back to sleep was "Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina... Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina"... but thanks for getting me up to date on the history behind Bob Dobalina, I had no idea, and it all makes so much more sense now... Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina... Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> dangit Prag.. you just HAD to send the link to that Dobalina video didn't you? I went and checked that out, then of course had to watch the Del version of it right before I laid down for a nap before coming in to work. All I could think of when I was trying to relax and go back to sleep was "Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina... Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina"... but thanks for getting me up to date on the history behind Bob Dobalina, I had no idea, and it all makes so much more sense now... Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina... Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina....


Wonder which day on the Hill I'll use Del's version for the "wake up call"? Oh, that's right you've never been woke up by Prag music have you.


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder which day on the Hill I'll use Del's version for the "wake up call"? Oh, that's right you've never been woke up by Prag music have you.


lol... no I haven't been.. but I will be this year, because I'm planning on camping out with the boys.. lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... no I haven't been.. but I will be this year, because I'm planning on camping out with the boys.. lol


Last year the song went something like this:

Oh my my 
Smell them tires
Someone save the baby
It's a trailer park fire.

Well how did the whole thing get outta hand
I was burning spiders
with an aerosol can


#5 here 
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/jalancrossland2

Or the whole video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84M9FIKJbbM


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Last year the song went something like this:
> 
> Oh my my
> Smell them tires
> Someone save the baby
> It's a trailer park fire.
> 
> Well how did the whole thing get outta hand
> I was burning spiders
> with an aerosol can
> 
> 
> #5 here
> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/jalancrossland2
> 
> Or the whole video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84M9FIKJbbM


lol.. I can't hear the music here at work, but I can only imagine. Who would have known you were such an aficionado of modern music.. I don't know you super well yet, so I won't pick on your age too much, but I can understand you knowing the Monkey's story, but Del?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I can't hear the music here at work, but I can only imagine. Who would have known you were such an aficionado of modern music.. I don't know you super well yet, so I won't pick on your age too much, but I can understand you knowing the Monkey's story, but Del?


Does the term "been around the block" mean anything to you? :wink:

A few lyrics from one of this year's songs:

Honey you've been pouring liquor down me
Hoping that I'll want you around me
But there ain't enough liquor in the county
To drink the ugly off of you


----------



## nanayak

:set1_thinking:

opcorn:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Does the term "been around the block" mean anything to you? :wink:
> 
> A few lyrics from one of this year's songs:
> 
> Honey you've been pouring liquor down me
> Hoping that I'll want you around me
> But there ain't enough liquor in the county
> To drink the ugly off of you


lol.. should be an interesting weekend. My main challenge/decision will be finding the balance of partying :darkbeer::darkbeer: and shooting. It doesn't take much beer (maybe I should bring my "usual" Captain and Diet Coke instead) to make me wake up feeling like a Mack truck hit me, and I REALLY want to shoot well in the morning. If I can pull a few things together, I think I am on the virge of another step or two forward in my shooting. On the other hand, with the last few weeks I've had at work and out, a little bit of liquid relaxation could be a definate good thing!


----------



## BOWGOD

listen to the intercom about halfway through


----------



## golfingguy27

yeah.. saw that one this morning.. I've still had Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina in my head friggin all night long at work... lol


----------



## blondstar

I think everybody here has to much time on there hands!:wink:


----------



## psargeant

You're here...:set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> I think everybody here has to much time on there hands!:wink:


Help - I just can't help myself.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Help - I just can't help myself.


Google is good to you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Google is good to you.


Only if you know the "right search words". :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Only if you know the "right search words". :wink:


I've found some pretty good stuff by "mistake".:wink::zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I've found some pretty good stuff by "mistake".:wink::zip:


When searching for "something on your hands", be sure to include "time"


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> when searching for "something on your hands", be sure to include "time" :roflmao:


no doubt.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
> Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
> Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
> Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
> south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
> Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
> Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
> SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
> Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
> Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
> Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
> Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
> Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
> Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
> Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday
> Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday



Thought I'd bring this back on target (get it:wink for a minute or two.

Heading out in a week from today. Come on folks, now's the time to really ratchet up the shiznit!!!!


----------



## JayMc

pragmatic_lee said:


> Only if you know the "right search words". :wink:


Don't downplay your googlefu Lee


----------



## blondstar

psargeant said:


> You're here...:set1_thinking:


Cause I am on vacation this week!


----------



## psargeant

blondstar said:


> Cause I am on vacation this week!


Likely story...:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## blondstar

Hey I finally made to 1000 posts, happy day to me:darkbeer:


----------



## blondstar

psargeant said:


> Likely story...:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


Man you quick on the keyboard! Thats talent


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> Hey I finally made to 1000 posts, happy day to me:darkbeer:


Congrats - not sure Sarge realizes it but he past 4000 today - bunch of rookies. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Congrats - not sure Sarge realizes it but he past 4000 today - bunch of rookies. :wink:


Hopefully Sarge uses his 5000th post wisely:wink::zip:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Congrats - not sure Sarge realizes it but he past 4000 today - bunch of rookies. :wink:


I actually think that was last night...but whatever...



BOWGOD said:


> Hopefully Sarge uses his 5000th post wisely:wink::zip:


Do I wibn some kind of prize or something or am I required to make one of those lame 5000th post threads...???


blondstar said:


> Hey I finally made to 1000 posts, happy day to me:darkbeer:


Good for you...

Who's gonna head over to the 'cuz thread and fill them in about our brown buddy...???

Heck OBT even made an appearance and asked...


----------



## JayMc

psargeant said:


> Who's gonna head over to the 'cuz thread and fill them in about our brown buddy...???


Not it.

I heard it was because he pooped on Pierre Couture's autographed picture of Dietmar and hooked up with Chris Eggers, which upset all of Martin.  :tongue:  :zip: :wink:


----------



## psargeant

jaymc said:


> not it.
> 
> I heard it was because he pooped on pierre couture's autographed picture of dietmar and hooked up with chris eggers, which upset all of martin.  :tongue:  :zip: :wink: :d


:chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Do I wibn some kind of prize or something or am I required to make one of those lame 5000th post threads...???
> 
> .



It was a joke referring to an infamous 5000th post thread


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> It was a joke referring to an infamous 5000th post thread


Geeze.. everybody is boosting their post counts.. trying to take up some of the slack from the absence of the brown one I suppose....


----------



## JayMc

golfingguy27 said:


> Geeze.. everybody is boosting their post counts.. trying to take up some of the slack from the absence of the brown one I suppose....


It's a nice quiet respite from his textual tongue lashings.

 

Paging Bob Dobalina


----------



## golfingguy27

JayMc said:


> Paging Bob Dobalina


Stop it! I just got that out of my head from yesterday!


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> It was a joke referring to an infamous 5000th post thread


What am I missing...??? At least give me a forum...


----------



## BOWGOD

*paging*

Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina.


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> What am I missing...??? At least give me a forum...


It was on this forum:wink:


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> It was on this forum:wink:


Just never realized it was a 5000th post call out I guess...

That thread sure reads funny today...somehow it loses a bit in translation...


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> ......Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina. Mr. Dobolina, Mr. Bob Dobolina.......


Geeze, if you're gonna do it, at least do it right.. the way it's stuck in my head is the way it is at the beginning of Del's song. "Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina.. Mr Dobalina, Mr Bob Dobalina"..


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Just never realized it was a 5000th post call out I guess...
> 
> That thread sure reads funny today...somehow it loses a bit in translation...


Haven't read it in a long time, but I guess it would be kind of hard to follow now adays.


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Haven't read it in a long time, but I guess it would be kind of hard to follow now adays.


The Quoting helps, but reading that thread could give a guy a headache...


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Haven't read it in a long time, but I guess it would be kind of hard to follow now adays.


You could apply that logic to any thread not started this week though.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Only if you know the "right search words". :wink:


Well you certainly do!!


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Just never realized it was a 5000th post call out I guess...
> 
> That thread sure reads funny today...somehow it loses a bit in translation...





BOWGOD said:


> Haven't read it in a long time, but I guess it would be kind of hard to follow now adays.





psargeant said:


> The Quoting helps, but reading that thread could give a guy a headache...


Which one?? Somebody send me a link. I'm sure I've read it but I'm curious as all get out now.


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> Which one?? Somebody send me a link. I'm sure I've read it but I'm curious as all get out now.



You have to remember at the time of posting this thread I only had 2 rounds under my belt which only makes it even funnier.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=728065


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> You have to remember at the time of posting this thread I only had 2 rounds under my belt which only makes it even funnier.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=728065


Sarge sent me a link. I remember reading a lot of that thread but I was still new enough to Field to sit back and watch instead of opening my mouth.

My how time flies.:chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

Alright all you chimps and chumps that were flapping your gums and calling me out. 

Where are you now? I've got the green light for Cumberland next Thursday. I'm game for the bets. Just remind me what they were.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> Alright all you chimps and chumps that were flapping your gums and calling me out.
> 
> Where are you now? I've got the green light for Cumberland next Thursday. I'm game for the bets. Just remind me what they were.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're giving me 10 points best I can remember.


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> Alright all you chimps and chumps that were flapping your gums and calling me out.
> 
> Where are you now? I've got the green light for Cumberland next Thursday. I'm game for the bets. Just remind me what they were.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How many you spottin me? I let my mouth get me stuck in syrup once so going to be slightly more cautious this time around.

Oh and beef or fish?


----------



## Moparmatty

Spoon13 said:


> You're giving me 10 points best I can remember.


I hardly think so!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> How many you spottin me? I let my mouth get me stuck in syrup once so going to be slightly more cautious this time around.
> 
> Oh and beef or fish?


Since you were once again flapping your gums early on. It's going to be straight up "Little Man"!

2 beefs. I'm dragging my Dad down with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> I hardly think so!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's just a skeerdy cat. So afraid of an azz whoopin he wants the sure fire rather than an actual challenge.


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> Since you were once again flapping your gums early on. It's going to be straight up "Little Man"!
> 
> 2 beefs. I'm dragging my Dad down with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Read back buddy, I never once flapped my gums about you or about beating you. Like I said I got stuck in the syrup last year by letting my lips get away from me. I may be stupid at times, but rarely repeat the same mistakes.

Last time we shot the same course you had me by 12 so I think it's only fair I get at least 6, I would feel better with 8, but I'll take you for 6 if that's all you got to give.

Got you, and dad penciled in:thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> I hardly think so!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was worth a shot.



BOWGOD said:


> He's just a skeerdy cat. So afraid of an azz whoopin he wants the sure fire rather than an actual challenge.


You were the one that almost dropped one in the shorts when you realized I'd never been up there before. Matter of fact wasn't it your idea to go straight up??:wink::zip:


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> It was worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that almost dropped one in the shorts when you realized I'd never been up there before. Matter of fact wasn't it your idea to go straight up??:wink::zip:


Only because you were crying so much about it you made me feel bad. Kinda like when a little kid is crying for a cookie, you give him one just to shut him up.


----------



## Moparmatty

Spoon13 said:


> It was worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that almost dropped one in the shorts when you realized I'd never been up there before. Matter of fact wasn't it your idea to go straight up??:wink::zip:


If I were to spot you 10 I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be shooting a 50+ either day. 

It was worth a shot. But I aint Prag and into taking sucker bets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> Read back buddy, I never once flapped my gums about you or about beating you. Like I said I got stuck in the syrup last year by letting my lips get away from me. I may be stupid at times, but rarely repeat the same mistakes.
> 
> Last time we shot the same course you had me by 12 so I think it's only fair I get at least 6, I would feel better with 8, but I'll take you for 6 if that's all you got to give.
> 
> Got you, and dad penciled in:thumbs_up


Listen. I know you still suck. But you've been shooting descent mid 20 scores this year. I have yet to shoot a round this year. 

It's straight up or shut up!

Now where's that SP character. He was flapping his lips a few pages back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> Listen. I know you still suck. But you've been shooting descent mid 20 scores this year. I have yet to shoot a round this year.
> 
> It's straight up or shut up!
> 
> Now where's that SP character. He was flapping his lips a few pages back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:chicken01: I have shot very very little this year. As a matter of fact at this point I don't even have a bow set up. Man up, give me 5 and your on. That's my final offer.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Only because you were crying so much about it you made me feel bad. Kinda like when a little kid is crying for a cookie, you give him one just to shut him up.


I'm just hoping that what I changed is legit and I just wasn't unconscious that weekend. Because truthfully, I don't know where my score really should be. I've only shot 1 score lower than a 30 this year but only 2 higher than 32.


----------



## JayMc

Spoon13 said:


> I'm just hoping that what I changed is legit and I just wasn't unconscious that weekend. Because truthfully, I don't know where my score really should be. I've only shot 1 score lower than a 30 this year but only 2 higher than 32.


But those two that were higher were significantly higher!


I need a few more rounds before I know where I am too. So far I've shot one event and a practice half and that's it. I have a 14H, 14F, 14A this Saturday! :darkbeer:

I wish I could go to the Hill. I've convinced my traveling partner to make a run or two next year though :thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> :chicken01: I have shot very very little this year. As a matter of fact at this point I don't even have a bow set up. Man up, give me 5 and your on. That's my final offer.


I'll give you 3. :grin:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> :chicken01: I have shot very very little this year. As a matter of fact at this point I don't even have a bow set up. Man up, give me 5 and your on. That's my final offer.


Ya know, I have to call ya out on this one.. you were giving me crap about the matches you were trying to get me to agree too, and when I said my bow wasn't set up yet, I really caught flack. Yet I know what "isn't set up" on your bow, and yours is a LOT closer to set up than mine is! lol


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> I'll give you 3. :grin:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Last time we shot you had me by 12 are you really that skeered to give me 5, or you just playin like spoon, and only want bets that are sure fire wins?

You admit your skeered of me, I'll take your 3, if your not skeered then you'll give me 5.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Ya know, I have to call ya out on this one.. you were giving me crap about the matches you were trying to get me to agree too, and when I said my bow wasn't set up yet, I really caught flack. Yet I know what "isn't set up" on your bow, and yours is a LOT closer to set up than mine is! lol


Actually your wrong. After last week I tore my bow all the way down. At this point is is 100% not set up. I'm literally starting from scratch.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Actually your wrong. After last week I tore my bow all the way down. At this point is is 100% not set up. I'm literally starting from scratch.


Well what the heck did ya do that for?


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Well what the heck did ya do that for?


Lets just say I had a bad day.


----------



## Moparmatty

Well..........

Since you're the one that's scared of sucking it to the max, I'll give you your 5. 

Hell! I'll even hold your hand when your crying and peeing your pants after I beat you and still call you my friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Lets just say I had a bad day.


Hhhmm.. you didn't drop the F bomb and flip off a target did you? We might have to start a 10 page long thread about it in Gen Pop...


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. you didn't drop the F bomb and flip off a target did you? We might have to start a 10 page long thread about it in Gen Pop...


I did a lot more than that. I tossed a 800.00 pair of optics, pitched a 150.00 release, kicked an arrow off inside of a target, and just about gave my bow flying lessons.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I did a lot more than that. I tossed a 800.00 pair of optics, pitched a 150.00 release, kicked an arrow off inside of a target, and just about gave my bow flying lessons.



:zip:


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> Well..........
> 
> Since you're the one that's scared of sucking it to the max, I'll give you your 5.
> 
> Hell! I'll even hold your hand when your crying and peeing your pants after I beat you and still call you my friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It has nothing to do with being scared. I'm just giving your shooting the respect it deserves. Like I said I don't like repeating mistakes, last time we shot you easily had me by 12, and that was one of my best rounds of the whole season. Not lookin for a gimmie, I just want a good match. I know even at 5 I really have to work for it if I want a shot, so accepting anything less than 5 I might as well just sign it over now. It's not being scared it's being realistic, and unlike these other guys I am not skeered to be realistic.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> I did a lot more than that. I tossed a 800.00 pair of optics, pitched a 150.00 release, kicked an arrow off inside of a target, and just about gave my bow flying lessons.


Geeze.. you better start changing your signature now, because I'm sure you will no longer be on anybody's shooting staff after they hear that!


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> :zip:


It's called too much stress over the last month, and I finally cracked, just so happened to be shooting when I went over the edge. I walked off the course after 4 targets because I knew if I kept going I was going to do something I really regretted.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Geeze.. you better start changing your signature now, because I'm sure you will no longer be on anybody's shooting staff after they hear that!


I'd change yours just out of respect for the fallen:zip:


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> It has nothing to do with being scared. I'm just giving your shooting the respect it deserves. Like I said I don't like repeating mistakes, last time we shot you easily had me by 12, and that was one of my best rounds of the whole season. Not lookin for a gimmie, I just want a good match. I know even at 5 I really have to work for it if I want a shot, so accepting anything less than 5 I might as well just sign it over now. It's not being scared it's being realistic, and unlike these other guys I am not skeered to be realistic.


That's the Bowgod I'm used to seeing post. Excuse Central. 

Speaking of signing it over right now. Can you sign me and extra. I think I spent the one I got from you in Mechanicsburg at LAS this past January. :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> It's called too much stress over the last month, and I finally cracked, just so happened to be shooting when I went over the edge. I walked off the course after 4 targets because I knew if I kept going I was going to do something I really regretted.


I get it.

You're getting married in a week. Only a married guy can completely comprehend where your head was, and why. :nod:
That's stress beyond stress!
The uncomitted single guys will remain clueless until it's their turn.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> That's the Bowgod I'm used to seeing post. Excuse Central.
> 
> Speaking of signing it over right now. Can you sign me and extra. I think I spent the one I got from you in Mechanicsburg at LAS this past January. :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Geez I pay you a little respect, and you call me out for making excuses.


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> Geez I pay you a little respect, and you call me out for making excuses.


Is this a smack talk thread or the Oprah or Dr. Phil Show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> Is this a smack talk thread or the Oprah or Dr. Phil Show?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, realized right after I posted that I just set myself up for a kick in the azz.


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
> spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
> Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
> Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
> Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
> Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
> south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
> Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
> Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
> SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
> Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
> Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
> Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
> Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
> BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
> Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
> Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
> Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
> Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday
> Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
> Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday


DANG! I missed Sarge accepting my crispy challenge.:thumbs_up

Think I could get 45 points out of Hinky? :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> DANG! I missed Sarge accepting my crispy challenge.:thumbs_up
> 
> Think I could get 45 points out of Hinky? :chortle:


I bet you Hinky doesn't even come with in 15 points of beating me on Saturday:wink:


----------



## south-paaw

Moparmatty said:


> Listen. I know you still suck. But you've been shooting descent mid 20 scores this year. I have yet to shoot a round this year.
> 
> *It's straight up or shut up!
> 
> Now where's that SP character. He was flapping his lips a few pages back.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





PHP:







PHP:




you bringin' syrup for the flapp jack breakfast or your A-Game ?? !!..i got no 

time for flappers; this is serious business...:wink:... i nearly broke 500 last 

week at DCWC-S&W ! ...:tongue:

straight up??.... of course !!! 


:shade:


----------



## blondstar

BOWGOD said:


> Lets just say I had a bad day.


A very bad day


----------



## Moparmatty

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you bringin' syrup for the flapp jack breakfast or your A-Game ?? !!..i got no
> 
> time for flappers; this is serious business...:wink:... i nearly broke 500 last
> 
> week at DCWC-S&W ! ...:tongue:
> 
> straight up??.... of course !!!
> 
> 
> :shade:


:chortle:

Ok you've twisted my arm. You and me straight up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I bet you Hinky doesn't even come with in 15 points of beating me on Saturday:wink:


Don't bet be.... bet HINKY!


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> Don't bet be.... bet HINKY!


He won't even take the bet. He knows there is no way he is going to turn in a higher score than me on Saturday.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> I bet you Hinky doesn't even come with in 15 points of beating me on Saturday:wink:


Geeze.. you claim to be able to talk smack and you want 15 points? I'll take him even up for Saturday...:zip:


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Geeze.. you claim to be able to talk smack and you want 15 points? I'll take him even up for Saturday...:zip:


Learn to read dummy. 

Now go back, and read my post again slowly


----------



## golfingguy27

oops.. this overtime I've been working has my brain fried.. besides I think my brain is programmed to automatically assume that anybody talking about a point spread with Hinky will be them wanting points from him...lol


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Learn to read dummy.
> 
> Now go back, and read my post again slowly


I'm thinking Hinky is coming out to shoot on Sunday. :nod:


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm thinking Hinky is coming out to shoot on Sunday. :nod:


Heck I'll take the same bet on Sunday. That chewie don't stand a chance on the Hill this year.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Heck I'll take the same bet on Sunday. That chewie don't stand a chance on the Hill this year.


Yeah.. I'm with you.. I'm calling you out Hinky.. this is your one and only chance at me... Come Get You Some.... I aint Skeered..


----------



## Moparmatty

I think there's a Hornet vs Matty straight up challenge missing from your list BG. 

Where is that Hinky fellow? He's usually good for a bunch of jibber jabber.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty

And speaking of jibber jabber............

Where's that X Hunter character? He's usually good for a. Bunch of "slack jawed" responses. Is X Hunter not making an appearance at "The Hill" this year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## psargeant

Moparmatty said:


> And speaking of jibber jabber............
> 
> Where's that X Hunter character? He's usually good for a. Bunch of "slack jawed" responses. Is X Hunter not making an appearance at "The Hill" this year?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't believe x'y is making the trip...

Haven't seen much of him on the forum at all either...


----------



## blondstar

Hey BOWGOD, I think it might be a good idea for you to have a dollar dance:set1_tango2: at your wedding, cause you are going to need all the crispies you can get. Only to hand them back on Sat!!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Moparmatty said:


> Since you were once again flapping your gums early on. It's going to be straight up "Little Man"!
> 
> 2 beefs. I'm dragging my Dad down with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great news! Looking forward to seeing "your dad" again. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Man, I leave yesterday afternoon for DCWC to get in a half, come back this morning and I'm 2.5 pages behind on this thread. Problem is, the only intelligent thing I see posted is Blondie suggestion of $1 dances, but who in their right mind is going to pay to dance with BG?


----------



## blondstar

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I leave yesterday afternoon for DCWC to get in a half, come back this morning and I'm 2.5 pages behind on this thread. Problem is, the only intelligent thing I see posted is Blondie suggestion of $1 dances, but who in their right mind is going to pay to dance with BG?


Sounds like a new thread to me, Who is brave enough to dance with BOWGOD:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> Sounds like a new thread to me, Who is brave enough to dance with BOWGOD:wink:


There ain't enough liquor in Allegany County, MD! Cause it seems that what happens on the Hill might not stay on the Hill, in fact it will probably be posted all over AT.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you bringin' syrup for the flapp jack breakfast or your A-Game ?? !!..i got no
> 
> time for flappers; this is serious business...:wink:... i nearly broke 500 last
> 
> week at DCWC-S&W ! ...:tongue:
> 
> straight up??.... of course !!!
> 
> 
> :shade:


Why's a man that could not even finish 1 beer worried about syrup? :beer:

And what you talking about - "_nearly broke 500_" - heck your 501 score tore 500 to shreds. 

Just get with Sticky on Friday - he can probably provide something that will help you keep your rubber things in place. :zip: I hate it when the rubber slips :wink: Just remember, rubber things wear out if you continue to use the same ones over and over.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Not trying to hog this thread this morning, but no way was I going to allow the post count to stay like this for very long.


----------



## JayMc

And on top of the hill, Bowgod...god of rock...will call upon the darkness and bring down AC/DC and other celebrities of the dark musical arts and have his vengeance on all the country and rap loving residents of the hill!!!!!

:devil:


And don't tell me I'm wrong. Just look at him in his rock and roll t-shirts and tattoos all over his body. Bobby Boucher's momma said that's the debil


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I leave yesterday afternoon for DCWC to get in a half, come back this morning and I'm 2.5 pages behind on this thread. Problem is, the *only intelligent thing I see *posted is Blondie suggestion of $1 dances, but who in their right mind is going to pay to dance with BG?


Some things never change



blondstar said:


> Sounds like a new thread to me, Who is brave enough to dance with BOWGOD:wink:


 *NOT IT!!!!!!!*



JayMc said:


> And on top of the hill, Bowgod...god of rock...will call upon the darkness and bring down AC/DC and other celebrities of the dark musical arts and have his vengeance on all the country and rap loving residents of the hill!!!!!
> 
> :devil:
> 
> 
> And don't tell me I'm wrong. Just look at him in his rock and roll t-shirts and tattoos all over his body. Bobby Boucher's momma said that's the debil


:set1_thinking: But I thought Vicky Vallencourt was the debil...


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I leave yesterday afternoon for DCWC to get in a half, come back this morning and I'm 2.5 pages behind on this thread. Problem is, the only intelligent thing I see posted is Blondie suggestion of $1 dances, but who in their right mind is going to pay to dance with BG?


Perhaps we could invite that Danish FITA shooter and charge $1.50 per dance. Sounds like she works for cheap. She'd probably only charge us $.50 per dance to perform. That would leave BG and Jenn $1.00 profit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hey Sarge:
Next week This Time we should be on the Hill. :dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> Perhaps we could invite that Danish FITA shooter and charge $1.50 per dance. Sounds like she works for cheap. She'd probably only charge us $.50 per dance to perform. That would leave BG and Jenn $1.00 profit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As a courtesy, should we notify the Holiday Inn staff so they can have extra cleaning crews on stand-by??


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> Perhaps we could invite that Danish FITA shooter and charge $1.50 per dance. Sounds like she works for cheap. She'd probably only charge us $.50 per dance to perform. That would leave BG and Jenn $1.00 profit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hhhmm.. I'm not up to date on Danish Fita shooters, but I'm going out on a limb and saying I would be in on that deal. After all, one of Dave's selling points for getting me to come play photographer for the wedding, was that I may pick up a chick. lol


----------



## Moparmatty

Spoon13 said:


> As a courtesy, should we notify the Holiday Inn staff so they can have extra cleaning crews on stand-by??


Might not be a bad idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13

The more I think of it, there has to be a joke in there somewhere.

An American, a Canadian, and a Dane walk into a bar...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey Sarge:
> Next week This Time we should be on the Hill. :dancing::dancing::dancing:


'bout # 7 I figure...



Spoon13 said:


> As a courtesy, should we notify the Holiday Inn staff so they can have extra cleaning crews on stand-by??


Might not be a bad idea, especially since Grimace is coming...



golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. I'm not up to date on Danish Fita shooters, but I'm going out on a limb and saying I would be in on that deal. After all, one of Dave's selling points for getting me to come play photographer for the wedding, was that I may pick up a chick. lol


See what I mean  must be awhile for this one...


----------



## golfingguy27

psargeant said:


> 'bout # 7 I figure...
> 
> Might not be a bad idea, especially since Grimace is coming...
> 
> See what I mean  must be awhile for this one...


lol... not quite sure what you are implying here...


----------



## nanayak

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not trying to hog this thread this morning, but no way was I going to allow the post count to stay like this for very long.


:wave: hi Prag :hug:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> The more I think of it, there has to be a joke in there somewhere.
> 
> An American, a Canadian, and a Dane walk into a bar...


I may be joining the muted one after this. 

A Canadian walks into a bar and ordered a beer. The bartender replied, 
"Sorry, we don't serve Canadians in this bar."

"But I'm really thirsty," the Canadian replied. "I'll do anything for a beer!"

"Okay," says the bartender,"if you can do three things, I'll get you a beer."

"First," says the bartender,"do you see that tall thin guy standing by the door? 6'5", 200 pound ex American FITA archer who got thrown out of the league for being too mean and nasty? You gotta knock him out cold and drag him out of the bar. That's number one."

"Number two. Back in the kitchen we got this Doberman Pinscher. 
He's mean, he's nasty, he's vicious, he's hungry, and he's got a bad tooth. 
You gotta remove his bad tooth. That's number two."

"Number three. Upstairs we got a 70-year-old, 300 pound Danish hooker. You gotta make her happy three times. That's number three."

"I'll do it!" screams the Canadian. "What's first?"

"First is the tall guy by the door."

The Canadian leaps to his feet and runs headfirst into the man. 
The two of them are rolling on the floor with fists and blood flying everywhere. Finally, the Canadian smashes a chair over his head and drags him from the bar.

Panting and bleeding, he askes the bartender, "Okay, what's next?"

"Number two is the dog in the kitchen."

The Canadian runs into the kitchen. The bartender hears barking, yelling, snarling, screaming, and jaws snapping, followed by a long, painful howling that obviously came from the dog.

The Canadian runs out of the bar, his clothes all ripped and filthy, and 
says to the bartender, "Okay, where's the Dane with the bad tooth?"


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> 'bout # 7 I figure...



That would be about right. Looking forward to slightly milder weather for sure.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I may be joining the muted one after this.
> 
> A Canadian walks into a bar and ordered a beer. The bartender replied,
> "Sorry, we don't serve Canadians in this bar."
> 
> "But I'm really thirsty," the Canadian replied. "I'll do anything for a beer!"
> 
> "Okay," says the bartender,"if you can do three things, I'll get you a beer."
> 
> "First," says the bartender,"do you see that tall thin guy standing by the door? 6'5", 200 pound ex American FITA archer who got thrown out of the league for being too mean and nasty? You gotta knock him out cold and drag him out of the bar. That's number one."
> 
> "Number two. Back in the kitchen we got this Doberman Pinscher.
> He's mean, he's nasty, he's vicious, he's hungry, and he's got a bad tooth.
> You gotta remove his bad tooth. That's number two."
> 
> "Number three. Upstairs we got a 70-year-old, 300 pound Danish hooker. You gotta make her happy three times. That's number three."
> 
> "I'll do it!" screams the Canadian. "What's first?"
> 
> "First is the tall guy by the door."
> 
> The Canadian leaps to his feet and runs headfirst into the man.
> The two of them are rolling on the floor with fists and blood flying everywhere. Finally, the Canadian smashes a chair over his head and drags him from the bar.
> 
> Panting and bleeding, he askes the bartender, "Okay, what's next?"
> 
> "Number two is the dog in the kitchen."
> 
> The Canadian runs into the kitchen. The bartender hears barking, yelling, snarling, screaming, and jaws snapping, followed by a long, painful howling that obviously came from the dog.
> 
> The Canadian runs out of the bar, his clothes all ripped and filthy, and
> says to the bartender, "Okay, where's the Dane with the bad tooth?"


:thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> I may be joining the muted one after this.
> 
> A Canadian walks into a bar and ordered a beer. The bartender replied,
> "Sorry, we don't serve Canadians in this bar."
> 
> "But I'm really thirsty," the Canadian replied. "I'll do anything for a beer!"
> 
> "Okay," says the bartender,"if you can do three things, I'll get you a beer."
> 
> "First," says the bartender,"do you see that tall thin guy standing by the door? 6'5", 200 pound ex American FITA archer who got thrown out of the league for being too mean and nasty? You gotta knock him out cold and drag him out of the bar. That's number one."
> 
> "Number two. Back in the kitchen we got this Doberman Pinscher.
> He's mean, he's nasty, he's vicious, he's hungry, and he's got a bad tooth.
> You gotta remove his bad tooth. That's number two."
> 
> "Number three. Upstairs we got a 70-year-old, 300 pound Danish hooker. You gotta make her happy three times. That's number three."
> 
> "I'll do it!" screams the Canadian. "What's first?"
> 
> "First is the tall guy by the door."
> 
> The Canadian leaps to his feet and runs headfirst into the man.
> The two of them are rolling on the floor with fists and blood flying everywhere. Finally, the Canadian smashes a chair over his head and drags him from the bar.
> 
> Panting and bleeding, he askes the bartender, "Okay, what's next?"
> 
> "Number two is the dog in the kitchen."
> 
> The Canadian runs into the kitchen. The bartender hears barking, yelling, snarling, screaming, and jaws snapping, followed by a long, painful howling that obviously came from the dog.
> 
> The Canadian runs out of the bar, his clothes all ripped and filthy, and
> says to the bartender, "Okay, where's the Dane with the bad tooth?"


Badum Pish (rimshot).... Geeze Prag, you really screwed the pooch on that one...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> :thumb:


A man from North Carolina goes into a bar in New England. He asks the bartender, "Did you go to Harvard?" The bartender says, "Yale." The North Carolinan says, "DID YOU GO TO HARVARD?" 

Spoon you got to go to thebigshow.com and watch the "video of the day".


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> Badum Pish (rimshot).... Geeze Prag, you really screwed the pooch on that one...


A blind man walks into a bar, grabs his dog by its hind legs, and swung him around in a circle. The bartender says, "Hey buddy, what are you doing?" And the blind man says, "Don't mind me, I'm just looking around."


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... not quite sure what you are implying here...


You'll just have to figure that out for yourself...


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> A man from North Carolina goes into a bar in New England. He asks the bartender, "Did you go to Harvard?" The bartender says, "Yale." The North Carolinan says, "DID YOU GO TO HARVARD?"
> 
> Spoon you got to go to thebigshow.com and watch the "video of the day".


Yep, that set us back another 15 years or so.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Yep, that set us back another 15 years or so.


Got to be a WV transplant


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Got to be a WV transplant


You know, it could be that.


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Hornet str8 up Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> I may be joining the muted one after this.
> 
> A Canadian walks into a bar and ordered a beer. The bartender replied,
> "Sorry, we don't serve Canadians in this bar."
> 
> "But I'm really thirsty," the Canadian replied. "I'll do anything for a beer!"
> 
> "Okay," says the bartender,"if you can do three things, I'll get you a beer."
> 
> "First," says the bartender,"do you see that tall thin guy standing by the door? 6'5", 200 pound ex American FITA archer who got thrown out of the league for being too mean and nasty? You gotta knock him out cold and drag him out of the bar. That's number one."
> 
> "Number two. Back in the kitchen we got this Doberman Pinscher.
> He's mean, he's nasty, he's vicious, he's hungry, and he's got a bad tooth.
> You gotta remove his bad tooth. That's number two."
> 
> "Number three. Upstairs we got a 70-year-old, 300 pound Danish hooker. You gotta make her happy three times. That's number three."
> 
> "I'll do it!" screams the Canadian. "What's first?"
> 
> "First is the tall guy by the door."
> 
> The Canadian leaps to his feet and runs headfirst into the man.
> The two of them are rolling on the floor with fists and blood flying everywhere. Finally, the Canadian smashes a chair over his head and drags him from the bar.
> 
> Panting and bleeding, he askes the bartender, "Okay, what's next?"
> 
> "Number two is the dog in the kitchen."
> 
> The Canadian runs into the kitchen. The bartender hears barking, yelling, snarling, screaming, and jaws snapping, followed by a long, painful howling that obviously came from the dog.
> 
> The Canadian runs out of the bar, his clothes all ripped and filthy, and
> says to the bartender, "Okay, where's the Dane with the bad tooth?"


Prag your the KING


----------



## bowjunkie

Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday

My lineup looks good. I will either walk away from this looking like a Champ or a Chump. Either way as long as I have fun its all good. :darkbeer: 
Cant wait for some Fun away from all the stress.


----------



## bowjunkie

*Toothbrushes*

The kids filed back into class Monday morning. They were very excited. Their weekend assignment was to sell something, then give a talk on productive salesmanship. 

Little Sally led off: "I sold girl scout cookies and I made $30," she said proudly, "My sales approach was to appeal to the customer's civil spirit and I credit that approach for my obvious success." 

"Very good," said the teacher. 

Little Jenny was next: 

"I sold magazines," she said, "I made $45 and I explained to everyone that magazines would keep them up on current events." 

"Very good, Jenny," said the teacher.. 

Eventually, it was Little Johnny's turn. 

The teacher held her breath ... 

Little Johnny walked to the front of the classroom and dumped a box full of cash on the teacher's desk. "$2,467," he said. 

"$2,467!" cried the teacher, "What in the world were you selling" 

"Toothbrushes," said Little Johnny. 

"Toothbrushes," echoed the teacher, 

"How could you possibly sell enough tooth brushes to make that much money?" 

"I found the busiest corner in town," said Little Johnny, "I set up a Dip & Chip stand, I gave everybody who walked by a free sample." 

They all said the same thing, "Hey, this tastes like dog ****!" 

Then I would say, "It is dog ****. Wanna buy a toothbrush?" 

"I used the governmental approach of giving you something ****ty that they say is good, and then making 

you pay to get the ****ty taste out of your mouth."


----------



## BOWGOD

blondstar said:


> Hey BOWGOD, I think it might be a good idea for you to have a dollar dance:set1_tango2: at your wedding, cause you are going to need all the crispies you can get. Only to hand them back on Sat!!:wink:




I'll explain this the way my dad always does.
There is a difference between a poker player, and a gambler. A gambler gambles, where a poker player rarely risks any money unless the odds are in his favor.

I am no gambler, I may love to bet, but rarely do I put my chips in the pot if I don't have the right odds. I have only ever had to sign over 3 crispies, but have taken in many more. Of all the bets I have out there none of them are a true wash. The bets with spoon, and junkie may be sucker bets, but even in those 2 cases I have some things in my favor.

Guess we'll have to wait till next week to see where the cards fall, but I don't expect to have to sign over that many when the smoke clears.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I'll explain this the way my dad always does.
> There is a difference between a poker player, and a gambler. A gambler gambles, where a poker player rarely risks any money unless the odds are in his favor.
> 
> I am no gambler, I may love to bet, but rarely do I put my chips in the pot if I don't have the right odds. I have only ever had to sign over 3 crispies, but have taken in many more. Of all the bets I have out there none of them are a true wash. The bets with spoon, and junkie may be sucker bets, but even in those 2 cases I have some things in my favor.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait till next week to see where the cards fall, but I don't expect to have to sign over that many when the smoke clears.


Quit typing and go put your bow back together.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Quit typing and go put your bow back together.


Old man, I could wait until that morning to out the bow back together, and still beat you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Old man, I could wait until that morning to out the bow back together, and still beat you.


Just remember while you're on the way down: "It's not the fall that hurts, it's that sudden stop at the end".


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> I'll explain this the way my dad always does.
> There is a difference between a poker player, and a gambler. A gambler gambles, where a poker player rarely risks any money unless the odds are in his favor.
> 
> I am no gambler, I may love to bet, but rarely do I put my chips in the pot if I don't have the right odds. I have only ever had to sign over 3 crispies, but have taken in many more. Of all the bets I have out there none of them are a true wash. The bets with spoon, and junkie may be sucker bets, but even in those 2 cases I have some things in my favor.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait till next week to see where the cards fall, but I don't expect to have to sign over that many when the smoke clears.


Did you fall and hit your head today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## psargeant

Moparmatty said:


> Did you fall and hit your head today?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:no:...he's always like that...


----------



## Moparmatty

psargeant said:


> :no:...he's always like that...


:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Why's a man that could not even finish 1 beer worried about syrup? :beer:
> 
> And what you talking about - "_nearly broke 500_" - heck your 501 score tore 500 to shreds.
> 
> Just get with Sticky on Friday - he can probably provide something that will help you keep your rubber things in place. :zip: I hate it when the rubber slips :wink: Just remember, rubber things wear out if you continue to use the same ones over and over.





PHP:




remember i found out that the 501 wasn't quite 501....:zip:.... but i do appreciate your cander.. your a good man Prag, but you'll be signing over ONE to me on sunday...:wink:...heheheheeee



BOWGOD said:


> I'll explain this the way my dad always does.
> There is a difference between a poker player, and a gambler. A gambler gambles, where a poker player rarely risks any money unless the odds are in his favor.
> 
> I am no gambler, I may love to bet, but *rarely do I put my chips in the pot if I don't have the right odds. *I have only ever had to sign over 3 crispies, but have taken in many more. Of all the bets I have out there none of them are a true wash. The bets with spoon, and junkie may be sucker bets, but even in those 2 cases I have some things in my favor.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait till next week to see where the cards fall, but* I don't expect to have to sign over that many when the smoke clears*.





PHP:






you are cracking me up littl' seagull...I'll be first in line Saturday to let you borrow my sharpie; ...hahahahaaaaa..._ really??_....you must have popped yourself in the head with your peep sight when you were dis-assembl your bow !!!... :lol::lol::chortle::chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember i found out that the 501 wasn't quite 501....:zip:.... but i do appreciate your cander.. your a good man Prag, but you'll be signing over ONE to me on sunday...:wink:...heheheheeee
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are cracking me up littl' seagull...I'll be first in line Saturday to let you borrow my sharpie; ...hahahahaaaaa..._ really??_....you must have popped yourself in the head with your peep sight when you were dis-assembl your bow !!!... :lol::lol::chortle::chortle:


Just put a fresh Sharpie in my quiver just incase. But I definitely ain't going to need it to sign one over to you.
As I see it the only one I am really worried about signing over is to Spoon.
Matty, Hornet, Pennysdad could go either way so I'm not making any prediction there.
Bowjunkie is still the unknown factor, I do have a feeling I may regret spotting him so many points.

The rest of you don't stand a chance:tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Just put a fresh Sharpie in my quiver just incase. But I definitely ain't going to need it to sign one over to you.
> As I see it the only one I am really worried about signing over is to Spoon.
> Matty, Hornet, Pennysdad could go either way so I'm not making any prediction there.
> Bowjunkie is still the unknown factor, I do have a feeling I may regret spotting him so many points.
> 
> The rest of you don't stand a chance:tongue:


Interesting.:wof:


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> Just put a fresh Sharpie in my quiver just incase. But I definitely ain't going to need it to sign one over to you.
> As I see it the only one I am really worried about signing over is to Spoon.
> Matty, Hornet, Pennysdad could go either way so I'm not making any prediction there.
> Bowjunkie is still the unknown factor, I do have a feeling I may regret spotting him so many points.
> 
> The rest of you don't stand a chance:tongue:


WOW! You a one delusional little fellow aren't you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> WOW! You a one delusional little fellow aren't you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No not really. Come on Prag, southpaaw, ultramag, Grimace......... They're all gimmies. You Hornet, and Jay will be a challenge, but I ain't shooting like I was last year so they're a reasonable challenge.
Spoon is the only one I have really bitten off more than I can chew with.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> No not really. Come on Prag, southpaaw, ultramag, Grimace......... They're all gimmies. You Hornet, and Jay will be a challenge, but I ain't shooting like I was last year so they're a reasonable challenge.
> Spoon is the only one I have really bitten off more than I can chew with.


I will definitely have something for you. :nod:

Exactly how much remains to be seen.

I've shot one unofficial round since SMA, and used that to isolate my most nagging issues. Each one has been identified, and most have been addressed. The balance will be worked on over the next few days. Even though I've pretty much sucked all season so far don't go thinking I'm coming all the way out there to shoot a 480 :nono: There will be Xs.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> I will definitely have something for you. :nod:
> 
> Exactly how much remains to be seen.
> 
> I've shot one unofficial round since SMA, and used that to isolate my most nagging issues. Each one has been identified, and most have been addressed. The balance will be worked on over the next few days. Even though I've pretty much sucked all season so far don't go thinking I'm coming all the way out there to shoot a 480 :nono: There will be Xs.:wink:


Like I said, Bring it.
If I ever got out, and finish setting my bow up your gonna be in trouble:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> No not really. Come on Prag, southpaaw, ultramag, Grimace......... They're all gimmies. You Hornet, and Jay will be a challenge, but I ain't shooting like I was last year so they're a reasonable challenge.
> Spoon is the only one I have really bitten off more than I can chew with.


aaaww chit.. talking smack about the little guys huh? Well, I will be bringing the best I have. Even if it means that I decide during the course of the week that I need to join Ultramag in the wrist rocket club to do so. Aint none of us gonna roll over and let you stomp on us...


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> aaaww chit.. talking smack about the little guys huh? Well, I will be bringing the best I have. Even if it means that I decide during the course of the week that I need to join Ultramag in the wrist rocket club to do so. Aint none of us gonna roll over and let you stomp on us...


It's all it the chit talk buddy. Depending on what happens this Tuesday I may regret spotting you so many points. But until then your a gimmie so don't get your hopes up:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Like I said, Bring it.
> If I ever got out, and finish setting my bow up your gonna be in trouble:wink:


Nock tuned all my arrows this afternoon.

Shot 3 1" groups from 60 yards when I finished. 
Gotta replace a vane on one shaft.:wink:

LOVE my new Posten set up.
I'll be out shooting tomorrow too.
BRING ON THE HILL!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Nock tuned all my arrows this afternoon.
> 
> Shot 3 1" groups from 60 yards when I finished.
> Gotta replace a vane on one shaft.:wink:
> 
> *LOVE my new Posten set up.*
> I'll be out shooting tomorrow too.
> BRING ON THE HILL!



 :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> :wink:


Did I mention the wrist rocket. Oooops. No... I didn't.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Did I mention the wrist rocket. Oooops. No... I didn't.


Remember the tick bite from last year just before the Hill? That's what made me give up my training bra, but if that is what works best for you, don't change.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Yup... something like that would do it.

Even though it's never really been more than an occasional problem I do have to watch myself anticipating the shot with the wrist rocket. Caught myself doing that twice today.
It was almost scarey how nicely I was getting some of the shots to just set right up today, but I did let down on a few too. Those ACCs are working great now, and for the first time all season I can't wait to get back out and shoot again. Off tomorrow, so I'm making a stop at the bow shop for some odds, and ends, some actual field/hunter targets(hopefully they'll have some new sight tapes), and then back to the practice range at the gun club for another dose of confidence.:thumbs_up

Shooting at Vegas faces from 60 yards is interesting.


----------



## bowjunkie

*I am getting ready*

I set up the range today with yardage bricks out to 100 yds. Setup the tent for shade. Arranged the bowholder in easy reach and 4 wheeler to fetch arrows. Shot till my arms were ready to fall off and got things dialed in. Man this Field thing is tough cross winds at 80 yds and you will miss the whole target. I got some 65cm faces and it is a good thing the White is so big. I may regret this whole shooting the hill on my first outing. :sad: forget aming for the black at 80 just trying to hold the pin in the white is a chore. 

How many arrows a day are we shooting? I shot 6 rounds of 12 and couldn't hold my arms up.  Well time to Cowboy up and see what I can do. I wil shoot all week and see what happens. I will have a pocket full of crispies for Sunday. :darkbeer:

Junkie


----------



## 2005Ultramag

bowjunkie said:


> I set up the range today with yardage bricks out to 100 yds. Setup the tent for shade. Arranged the bowholder in easy reach and 4 wheeler to fetch arrows. Shot till my arms were ready to fall off and got things dialed in. Man this Field thing is tough cross winds at 80 yds and you will miss the whole target. I got some 65cm faces and it is a good thing the White is so big. I may regret this whole shooting the hill on my first outing. :sad: forget aming for the black at 80 just trying to hold the pin in the white is a chore.
> 
> How many arrows a day are we shooting? I shot 6 rounds of 12 and couldn't hold my arms up.  Well time to Cowboy up and see what I can do. I wil shoot all week and see what happens. I will have a pocket full of crispies for Sunday. :darkbeer:
> 
> Junkie


The course is 28 targets, 4 arrows per target. You'll be fine. Also... using the four wheeler to retrieve arrows was giving your arms less rest between shots.
Take the walk to the target, and you'll shoot better, and last longer when practicing.:wink:

Oh... and on the course at the halfway point there will be a concession with water, soda, burgers, and hot dogs, so you can take a break if you need to, take your time, and let some groups behind you shoot through if you like.


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> I set up the range today with yardage bricks out to 100 yds. Setup the tent for shade. Arranged the bowholder in easy reach and 4 wheeler to fetch arrows. Shot till my arms were ready to fall off and got things dialed in. Man this Field thing is tough cross winds at 80 yds and you will miss the whole target. I got some 65cm faces and it is a good thing the White is so big. I may regret this whole shooting the hill on my first outing. :sad: forget aming for the black at 80 just trying to hold the pin in the white is a chore.
> 
> How many arrows a day are we shooting? I shot 6 rounds of 12 and couldn't hold my arms up.  Well time to Cowboy up and see what I can do. I wil shoot all week and see what happens. I will have a pocket full of crispies for Sunday. :darkbeer:
> 
> Junkie


Well, since I don't know you yet, I'm not 100% sure how much of this talk to totally believe, but to answer your question, you can expect to shoot 112 arrows per round, plus any warmup shots, and any letdowns, plus the Hinky shoot if you plan to do that. Also, you aren't supposed to be using your 3d Fatboys for the 80 yarders! The wind shouldn't push them THAT bad if you are using anything relatively thin. Most fieldies use nano's of some sorts to help minimize that. Also, be sure to check your third axis before hitting the Hill. I just got back from Hinky's doing just that, and thank goodness I did, it was off, and the Hill is called the Hill for a reason! I haven't shot it yet, but I've heard the stories. Sounds like a large majority of us have either setup new bows in the last week or so, or done a lot of tweaking, so that could make some of the crispy matches that much more interesting. Guess we will see how it all pans out. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, since I don't know you yet, I'm not 100% sure how much of this talk to totally believe, but to answer your question, you can expect to shoot 112 arrows per round, plus any warmup shots, and any letdowns, plus the Hinky shoot if you plan to do that. Also, you aren't supposed to be using your 3d Fatboys for the 80 yarders! The wind shouldn't push them THAT bad if you are using anything relatively thin. Most fieldies use nano's of some sorts to help minimize that. Also, be sure to check your third axis before hitting the Hill. I just got back from Hinky's doing just that, and thank goodness I did, it was off, and the Hill is called the Hill for a reason! I haven't shot it yet, but I've heard the stories. Sounds like a large majority of us have either setup new bows in the last week or so, or done a lot of tweaking, so that could make some of the crispy matches that much more interesting. Guess we will see how it all pans out. I'm looking forward to it!


Target #1 will tell you exactly where your third axis is. :chortle:


----------



## bowjunkie

*Thanks Guys*

I am a retired 3Der (been out for 2 years) and we shot 50 yds. Now I have to add 30 more yds to that  the 5" dot looks half the size of my .010 fiber. 

OK I will leave the 4 wheeler in the garage and leave the Xkillers on the work bench. The bow is shooting Victory Nanos so no worries there. All my shooting muscles are sore, trying to get back into shape. Looks like rain for a couple of days so the tend may still come in handy. :wink: 

Thanks Junkie


----------



## 2005Ultramag

bowjunkie said:


> I am a retired 3Der (been out for 2 years) and we shot 50 yds. Now I have to add 30 more yds to that  the 5" dot looks half the size of my .010 fiber.
> 
> OK I will leave the 4 wheeler in the garage and leave the Xkillers on the work bench. The bow is shooting Victory Nanos so no worries there. All my shooting muscles are sore, trying to get back into shape. Looks like rain for a couple of days so the tend may still come in handy. :wink:
> 
> Thanks Junkie


Skinny arrows for field. Quite a few target have 16 arrows all going for the same single X. :wink:

.... and after Saturday you won't care if you ever shoot 3-D again.


----------



## BOWGOD

bowjunkie said:


> I set up the range today with yardage bricks out to 100 yds. Setup the tent for shade. Arranged the bowholder in easy reach and 4 wheeler to fetch arrows. Shot till my arms were ready to fall off and got things dialed in. Man this Field thing is tough cross winds at 80 yds and you will miss the whole target. I got some 65cm faces and it is a good thing the White is so big. I may regret this whole shooting the hill on my first outing. :sad: forget aming for the black at 80 just trying to hold the pin in the white is a chore.
> 
> How many arrows a day are we shooting? I shot 6 rounds of 12 and couldn't hold my arms up.  Well time to Cowboy up and see what I can do. I wil shoot all week and see what happens. I will have a pocket full of crispies for Sunday. :darkbeer:
> 
> Junkie



I ain't fallin for that old hustle, forget it, you ain't gettin no more points out of me


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Skinny arrows for field. Quite a few target have 16 arrows all going for the same single X. :wink:
> 
> *.... and after Saturday you won't care if you ever shoot 3-D again*.


*No hustle there JUNKIE....you and Sam will love Field.....and look here ""WHIMPY"" if I can shoot it out to 101 yards....you better grow a set before this weekend cause I'm gonna be leaving you on the bench.....or you can serve us refreshments at the turn.......

***that should put a fire under his butt****

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I ain't fallin for that old hustle, forget it, you ain't gettin no more points out of me


I was/am thinking the same thing while reading Junk's most recent posts. BG, I think we've been had. And on top of all that, I'm beginning to think that Bowtech_Babe is not real either. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> I was/am thinking the same thing while reading Junk's most recent posts. BG, I think we've been had. And on top of all that, I'm beginning to think that Bowtech_Babe is not real either. :wink:


Had to say the least... well I guess 4 and 1 ain't too bad...:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Had to say the least... well I guess 4 and 1 ain't too bad...:tongue:


3 more wake ups :thumbs_up


----------



## bowjunkie

BOWGOD said:


> I ain't fallin for that old hustle, forget it, you ain't gettin no more points out of me


Hold on now I didn't ask for any more points, I am just pointing out that shooting that far is hard. you'll act like I am begging for points and will probably pass out on the course. :darkbeer: I will make it throught the course fine and will take my bets where they are.

BTW did anyone notice I didn't mention how I was shooting :zip: HHHHMMMMMM wonder if that was good or bad???????


----------



## bowjunkie

pragmatic_lee said:


> I was/am thinking the same thing while reading Junk's most recent posts. BG, I think we've been had. And on top of all that, I'm beginning to think that Bowtech_Babe is not real either. :wink:


Oh BTW Bowtech_Babe is very real. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

bowjunkie said:


> Hold on now I didn't ask for any more points, I am just pointing out that shooting that far is hard. you'll act like I am begging for points and will probably pass out on the course. :darkbeer: I will make it throught the course fine and will take my bets where they are.
> 
> BTW did anyone notice I didn't mention how I was shooting :zip: HHHHMMMMMM wonder if that was good or bad???????


You did mention that you were missing the target at 80 due to the wind.


The wind? :chortle: Yea.... ok... it was the wind... or whatever else it is you can't control. The thing is.... there's no place for "wind" on the score cards.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *No hustle there JUNKIE....you and Sam will love Field.....and look here ""WHIMPY"" if I can shoot it out to 101 yards....you better grow a set before this weekend cause I'm gonna be leaving you on the bench.....or you can serve us refreshments at the turn.......
> 
> ***that should put a fire under his butt****
> 
> .




I can't help but laugh when a girl tells a guy to_ "grow a set"._


----------



## bowjunkie

2005Ultramag said:


> You did mention that you were missing the target at 80 due to the wind.
> 
> 
> The wind? :chortle: Yea.... ok... it was the wind... or whatever else it is you can't control. The thing is.... there's no place for "wind" on the score cards.:wink:


Did I say I missed the target????? 



> cross winds at 80 yds and you will miss the whole target.


Nope, I didn't miss the target. I said you COULD, didn't say I DID. :wink:


I have a set thanks you very much. If you ask the wife nicely she will open her purse and show you them  LOL I dont mind serving food, Momma always said do what you are good at.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

bowjunkie said:


> Did I say I missed the target?????
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I didn't miss the target. I said you COULD, didn't say I DID. :wink:
> 
> 
> I have a set thanks you very much. If you ask the wife nicely she will open her purse and show you them  LOL I dont mind serving food, Momma always said do what you are good at.





> BOWGOD's 2nd annual OFFICIAL Hillbilly crispie challenge call out/smack talk thread!!


:wink::wink:


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> I ain't fallin for that old hustle, forget it, you ain't gettin no more points out of me


When are you going to get the full crispy match list posted???

I've forgotten all the ones I've got out there...

Hey Lucky...how's the Mister...???


----------



## BOWGOD

GOT LUCKY said:


> *No hustle there JUNKIE....you and Sam will love Field.....and look here ""WHIMPY"" if I can shoot it out to 101 yards....you better grow a set before this weekend cause I'm gonna be leaving you on the bench.....or you can serve us refreshments at the turn.......
> 
> ***that should put a fire under his butt****
> 
> .



OH SNAP
look at Miss. Lucky laying the smack down

You go girl!!!!


----------



## JayMc

Is there a jealous smilie? Wish I could be there this weekend.


----------



## silverdollar77

calling out Prag here...

now I guess I'll get in on a little action here...been watching this here for a while now and just can't resist..

so Prag, if you're up for it (read not too scared) and don't mind me picking on a Senior citizen, I'll be more than happy to take one of those crispies from ya...you may need to spot me a couple points though but I'm feeling pretty good about those slammin' new strings I'm gonna break in on the Hill.

Of course when I take that crispy I'll feel sorta bad about it seeing as you have been so kind and helpful to me getting back into the game...


....but not for too long I suppose....


----------



## BOWGOD

silverdollar77 said:


> calling out Prag here...
> 
> now I guess I'll get in on a little action here...been watching this here for a while now and just can't resist..
> 
> so Prag, if you're up for it (read not too scared) and don't mind me picking on a Senior citizen, I'll be more than happy to take one of those crispies from ya...you may need to spot me a couple points though but I'm feeling pretty good about those slammin' new strings I'm gonna break in on the Hill.
> 
> Of course when I take that crispy I'll feel sorta bad about it seeing as you have been so kind and helpful to me getting back into the game...
> 
> 
> ....but not for too long I suppose....




Hey old timer, I wondered how long you were going to lurk before you jumped in on the action.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> calling out Prag here...
> 
> now I guess I'll get in on a little action here...been watching this here for a while now and just can't resist..
> 
> so Prag, if you're up for it (read not too scared) and don't mind me picking on a Senior citizen, I'll be more than happy to take one of those crispies from ya...you may need to spot me a couple points though but I'm feeling pretty good about those slammin' new strings I'm gonna break in on the Hill.
> 
> Of course when I take that crispy I'll feel sorta bad about it seeing as you have been so kind and helpful to me getting back into the game...
> 
> 
> ....but not for too long I suppose....


You want a PIECE OF ME?








Well, in the words of the muted one, "come get ya some"

I'll give you a total of 12 points on our "2 day score totals". Also straight up on the Hinky shoot, cause I know how you fold on the long shots. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> calling out Prag here...
> 
> now I guess I'll get in on a little action here...been watching this here for a while now and just can't resist..
> 
> so Prag, if you're up for it (read not too scared) and don't mind me picking on a Senior citizen, I'll be more than happy to take one of those crispies from ya...you may need to spot me a couple points though but I'm feeling pretty good about those slammin' new strings I'm gonna break in on the Hill.
> 
> Of course when I take that crispy I'll feel sorta bad about it seeing as you have been so kind and helpful to me getting back into the game...
> 
> 
> ....but not for too long I suppose....


Feel bad about it...??? why...:noidea: 

I never feel bad about taking a crispy from prag...



pragmatic_lee said:


> You want a PIECE OF ME?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in the words of the muted one, "come get ya some"
> 
> I'll give you a total of 12 points on our "2 day score totals". Also straight up on the Hinky shoot, cause I know how you fold on the long shots. :wink: :darkbeer:


Gauntlet is cast and picked up in a matter of minutes...when did you become everybodie's favorite Whipping boy prag...??? I guess it was about the same time Mac stopped showing up...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Feel bad about it...??? why...:noidea:
> 
> I never feel bad about taking a crispy from prag...
> 
> 
> 
> Gauntlet is cast and picked up in a matter of minutes...when did you become everybodie's favorite Whipping boy prag...??? I guess it was about the same time Mac stopped showing up...


I'm going to have Spoon make me a shirt with a big target on the back. 
Top caption: "Want a piece of me?"
Bottom caption: "Take a number!"

:tongue:

Oh and SilverDollar - Sarge & I will be at DCWC tomorrow around 4:30 if you want a taste of what you just bit off.


----------



## silverdollar77

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll give you a total of 12 points on our "2 day score totals".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also straight up on the Hinky shoot, cause I know how you fold on the long shots. :wink: :darkbeer:


now that is harsh....true, but harsh...that's it...12 points? You know I've only been shooting now for about 6 weeks if that! Pick on the newbie day? 

"Oh and SilverDollar - Sarge & I will be at DCWC tomorrow around 4:30 if you want a taste of what you just bit off. "

I may be able to make it...about 50/50 right now...still need to get new marks....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> I may be able to make it...about 50/50 right now...still need to get new marks....


Oh, I've got this really cool new program to generate marks - let me try it out on you. :ROFLAMO:


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> now that is harsh....true, but harsh...that's it...12 points? You know I've only been shooting now for about 6 weeks if that! Pick on the newbie day?
> 
> "Oh and SilverDollar - Sarge & I will be at DCWC tomorrow around 4:30 if you want a taste of what you just bit off. "
> 
> I may be able to make it...about 50/50 right now...still need to get new marks....


*Marks...we don't need no stinking marks...*Have Ipod...will travel...Just show up, we'll help with marks either through AM, or if you prefer I can bring my laptop with OT2...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> *Marks...we don't need no stinking marks...*Have Ipod...will travel...Just show up, we'll help with marks either through AM, or if you prefer I can bring my laptop with OT2...


Back off - I got SD's mark well under control. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Back off - I got SD's mark well under control. :wink:


But I'm planning on giving him some that actually work......no Praglish involved...hey I'm inventing words again...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> But I'm planning on giving him some that actually work...


Kinda what I was afraid of. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> But I'm planning on giving him some that actually work......no Praglish involved...*hey I'm inventing words again..*.


And editing post faster than I can reply to them.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> And editing post faster than I can reply to them.


Thats just how I roll:shade:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> *Marks...we don't need no stinking marks...*Have Ipod...will travel...Just show up, we'll help with marks either through AM, or if you prefer I can bring my laptop with OT2...


Lancaster sight tapes are awesome!

Get a 20 mark, and a 60 mark, find the tape that fits on them, and your done.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Spent the entire afternoon practicing. Got marks set _dead balls on accurate_, and hammering 3" spots at 60 yards again today. Lot's of Xs.

Finally... I'm shooting like I should have been back in April. 

The only thing that can mess me up now is me...:zip:


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> The only thing that can mess me up now is me...:zip:


The likely hood of that is in the 100% realm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Moparmatty said:


> The likely hood of that is in the 100% realm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed!
That's why the :zip:

As long as I can avoid pushing the dot, and trying to make bad shots into good ones I'll be OK.

MUST LET DOWN!


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> Agreed!
> That's why the :zip:
> 
> As long as I can avoid pushing the dot, and trying to make bad shots into good ones I'll be OK.
> 
> MUST LET DOWN!


I went out and shot more today too, and I'm starting to think my wrist rocket will at least be in my release pouch at the Hill. BG had me try a thing or two with it and I'm shooting pretty friggin good with it. At this point I'm focusing more on my responsibilities for Friday night.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Some things just work... if you let them.:wink:

I am certain my foray into backtension, and the thumb release has had a serious impact on what I'm doing with the wrist release. I've never shot one so good, even back before I'd shot anything else.

Gonna make me work for it huh?


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> Some things just work... if you let them.:wink:
> 
> I am certain my foray into backtension, and the thumb release has had a serious impact on what I'm doing with the wrist release. I've never shot one so good, even back before I'd shot anything else.
> 
> Gonna make me work for it huh?


yeah.. know what you mean.. I never shot the wrist release well before, but now that I have learned back tension, and to trust my float, I'm actually shooting it pretty well.


----------



## golfingguy27

and yeah, like I told BG, I am going to make everybody work for my crispies. I'm not super confident yet, but I'm not going to just roll over and let everybody stomp on me..


----------



## LoneEagle0607

golfingguy27 said:


> I went out and shot more today too, and I'm starting to think my wrist rocket will at least be in my release pouch at the Hill. BG had me try a thing or two with it and I'm shooting pretty friggin good with it. At this point I'm focusing more on my responsibilities for Friday night.


Nothing wrong with using a wrist rocket. Use what works best for you. Especially on "The Hill"


----------



## 2005Ultramag

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Nothing wrong with using a wrist rocket. Use what works best for you. Especially on "The Hill"


Agreed... which is why I switched back last week. AAA is FLAT compared to Cumberland. I'm not going there to play, or try things, or make do.
After what I've been able to do this last week... I'm coming to the hill for CRISPIES. :nod:


----------



## Moparmatty

We're getting down to the final hours before we all will start the journey to "The Hill". 

There got to be more smack talk built up inside you guys than what you've been dishing out. :doh:

It's been more like Oprah or The Dr. Phil show in here as of late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> When are you going to get the full crispy match list posted???
> 
> I've forgotten all the ones I've got out there...
> 
> Hey Lucky...how's the Mister...???


*MISTER is about 50/50 today....after another run to the Emergency Room.........more drugs:wink::tongue:.....he's able to breathe with little coughing throughout the day.

Has his Drs. appt. this morning and I am hoping that they give him some strong antibiotics to knock this stuff out of his system.....it's going on 2 months....

Gonna have to place him on the bench or keep him on the flatland probably......we will see.....If nothing else he can shoot the Hinky and my CD Challenge and maybe walk some of the targets.....but will be able to enjoy everyone's company.*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *MISTER is about 50/50 today....after another run to the Emergency Room.........more drugs:wink::tongue:.....he's able to breathe with little coughing throughout the day.
> 
> Has his Drs. appt. this morning and I am hoping that they give him some strong antibiotics to knock this stuff out of his system.....it's going on 2 months....
> 
> Gonna have to place him on the bench or keep him on the flatland probably......we will see.....If nothing else he can shoot the Hinky and my CD Challenge and maybe walk some of the targets.....but will be able to enjoy everyone's company.*
> 
> .


Best wishes for a full recovery. I've had that nasty bronchile infections in the past, and know just what he's dealing with.:sad:


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> We're getting down to the final hours before we all will start the journey to "The Hill".
> 
> There got to be more smack talk built up inside you guys than what you've been dishing out. :doh:
> 
> It's been more like Oprah or The Dr. Phil show in here as of late.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You got that right!!!!

I got 2 bets so far and for BOWGOD and bowjunkie, that's capital S-p-o-o-n-1-3. I typed it slow so you guys could keep up!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
DUDES AND DAMES
SINNERS AND SAINTS
ARE YOU READY

Time for any last minute call outs, smack downs, and all out crispy challenges. I'm putting the finishing touches on the smackdown board so if there is anyone else on your list of smackies then you had better get to gettin.


----------



## bowjunkie

Spoon13 said:


> You got that right!!!!
> 
> I got 2 bets so far and for BOWGOD and bowjunkie, that's capital S-p-o-o-n-1-3. I typed it slow so you guys could keep up!!!!


When you sign my crispie it is an "IE" at the end not a "Y" :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowjunkie said:


> When you sign my crispie it is an "IE" at the end not a "Y" :wink::darkbeer:


Sam done give away your shortened name "Junk", so if by some slim chance I'm obliged to hand a crispie over to you then that's who it will be to.

Oh and it's an underscore(_) not a dash(-) between Pragmatic & Lee :tongue:


----------



## bowjunkie

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sam done give away your shortened name "Junk", so if by some slim chance I'm obliged to hand a crispie over to you then that's who it will be to.
> 
> Oh and it's an underscore(_) not a dash(-) between Pragmatic & Lee :tongue:



I hear ya, The only way I am loosing a crispie this weekend is if it falls out of my pocket 

I shot last night at 80 yds and was throwing world class groups. I measured one to see and it was just under a 1/4" total  I was throwing that size groups alot. My 1 arrow groups are sweet :shade: I am ready for this weekend. time to see what I am made of. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowjunkie said:


> I hear ya, The only way I am loosing a crispie this weekend is if it falls out of my pocket
> 
> I shot last night at 80 yds and was throwing world class groups. I measured one to see and it was just under a 1/4" total  I was throwing that size groups alot. 1 arrow at a time :shade: I am ready for this weekend. time to see what I am made of. :darkbeer:


When I shoot 80 yards groups ALL my arrows are touching if I only shoot 1 arrow. :wink: When do you and the misses expect to arrive? If you are so inclined I'd like to buy you both a :beer:


----------



## bowjunkie

pragmatic_lee said:


> When I shoot 80 yards groups ALL my arrows are touching if I only shoot 1 arrow. :wink: When do you and the misses expect to arrive? If you are so inclined I'd like to buy you both a :beer:


Looks like we are leaving Friday mid-Morning (before noon :wink and it is a 4 1/2 drive. We may make it to the wedding but not 100% for sure. You can buy us both a :darkbeer: as long as it is pop or tea. Sorry haven't drank it 10 years. Thanks for the offer. :thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13

bowjunkie said:


> When you sign my crispie it is an "IE" at the end not a "Y" :wink::darkbeer:


I read this post as a courtesy, but the information within has no bearing on the event of this coming weekend.:wink::zip:


----------



## golfingguy27

well, just shot some more today before work and 99% sure I will be joining the wrist rocket club for this weekend only. And for those of you who have crispies on the line with me, it's Grimace.. One "M", not two..


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Just so I can steal Sarge's thunder, I'm going to post before he does. We met at DCWC today at 4:00. Downed a :darkbeer: or 6 then got in a few practice shots. Went to the back half and shot 14. Nip and tuck the whole way through, but in the end the Sarge shot probably his best half this year with a 264 to my 262. Amazing what those group tighteners can do. After we hiked back up to the shelter we downed another :darkbeer: or 6 and chewed the fat for about an hour. VERY hot, but we were plenty hydrated. :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

2005Ultramag said:


> Agreed... which is why I switched back last week. AAA is FLAT compared to Cumberland. I'm not going there to play, or try things, or make do.
> After what I've been able to do this last week... I'm coming to the hill for CRISPIES. :nod:


Hope you get a bunch of Crispies. I agree, The Hill doesn't sound like the place to be trying new releases. Good Luck:smile:


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just so I can steal Sarge's thunder, I'm going to post before he does. We met at DCWC today at 4:00. Downed a :darkbeer: or 6 then got in a few practice shots. Went to the back half and shot 14. Nip and tuck the whole way through, but in the end the Sarge shot probably his best half this year with a 264 to my 262. Amazing what those group tighteners can do. After we hiked back up to the shelter we downed another :darkbeer: or 6 and chewed the fat for about an hour. VERY hot, but we were plenty hydrated. :shade:





PHP:




Prag, the heat has gotten to you... you have a typo.. Sarge; ... 26. 4 or is it 2 - 1/4 rounds of 64 ?? .... 

well done Sarge !! ... keep it up and it will be close ...:teeth:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*264!!!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Just so I can steal Sarge's thunder, I'm going to post before he does. We met at DCWC today at 4:00. Downed a :darkbeer: or 6 then got in a few practice shots. Went to the back half and shot 14. Nip and tuck the whole way through, but in the end the Sarge shot probably his best half this year with a 264 to my 262. Amazing what those group tighteners can do. After we hiked back up to the shelter we downed another :darkbeer: or 6 and chewed the fat for about an hour. VERY hot, but we were plenty hydrated. :shade:


Sarge shot a 264!!!!:mg: Way to go Sarge:thumbs_up The both of you should shoot excellent with all the groups tightners you will be consuming on The Hill:darkbeer: I expect to see GREAT scores from you two:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

darnit sarge.. too bad you peaked before the crispy matches... too bad it's all down hill for you from here on out....


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> darnit sarge.. too bad you peaked before the crispy matches... too bad it's all down hill for you from here on out....


Obviously you don't know sarge too well. He is prone to that 1 fluke half here, and there. No way does he pull a repeat anytime soon. Especially not at an actual shoot, he can pull a good one out his azz once in a while in practice, but he always seems to have a mental block when it's time to really shoot.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Obviously you don't know sarge too well. He is prone to that 1 fluke half here, and there. No way does he pull a repeat anytime soon. Especially not at an actual shoot, he can pull a good one out his azz once in a while in practice, but he always seems to have a mental block when it's time to really shoot.


well, I know how much the mental game can influence the outcome, and I can assure you with the pride on the line this weekend, I will be in a different state of mind than you have seen me in before and will be bringing all I have. I'm feeling good about it.. we shall see who brings their A game this weekend..


----------



## bowjunkie

*My plan*

My Plan is to shoot my Personal best this weekend on a field course. :shade:

This should be pretty easy. Also I am bringing the pride of 3D to a field so I have big shoes to feel there. As long as I have fun and shoot close to what I think I am capable of, it will be a great weekend. Cant wait to meet everyone. Be safe a pratice up. You'll are gona need the pratice. :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> well, I know how much the mental game can influence the outcome, and I can assure you with the pride on the line this weekend, I will be in a different state of mind than you have seen me in before and will be bringing all I have. I'm feeling good about it.. we shall see who brings their A game this weekend..


I'm bringing my A game, My S game, my other S game, my K game, my I game, my C game, my other K game, my other I game, my N game, and my G game.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> I'm bringing my A game, My S game, my other S game, my K game, my I game, my C game, my other K game, my other I game, my N game, and my G game.


aahh.. but what you don't know is that all of us with crispies on the line have pooled our money together and gave it to Jen so she will wear you out Friday night.. you'll be lucky if you make it out of bed..


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> aahh.. but what you don't know is that all of us with crispies on the line have pooled our money together and gave it to Jen so she will wear you out Friday night.. you'll be lucky if you make it out of bed..


Dude that's everyday, even if Jen happened to have a "headache" the night before.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> Dude that's everyday, even if Jen happened to have a "headache" the night before.


That's why when you get into bed, you hand her two Tylenol.. when she says "What are these for? I don't have a headache..", you say "good"..


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> Obviously you don't know sarge too well. He is prone to that 1 fluke half here, and there. No way does he pull a repeat anytime soon. Especially not at an actual shoot, he can pull a good one out his azz once in a while in practice, but he always seems to have a mental block when it's time to really shoot.


You and Sarge must be twin brothers then. :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bowtechie

bowjunkie said:


> My Plan is to shoot my Personal best this weekend on a field course. :shade:
> 
> This should be pretty easy. Also I am bringing the pride of 3D to a field so I have big shoes to feel there. As long as I have fun and shoot close to what I think I am capable of, it will be a great weekend. Cant wait to meet everyone. Be safe a pratice up. You'll are gona need the pratice. :darkbeer:


Go Junkie! Go Junkie! Show em the chewy nation knows how to shoot too.

Heck you should get 15-20 points from all the hot dogs in the crispy war since its your first shoot.


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Obviously you don't know sarge too well. He is prone to that 1 fluke half here, and there. No way does he pull a repeat anytime soon. Especially not at an actual shoot, he can pull a good one out his azz once in a while in practice, but he always seems to have a mental block when it's time to really shoot.


Now now bowgod...I seem to remember somebody with the same problem...

I admit I am my own worst enemy...I am fully prepared to give up crispies on the hill, removes all the pressure you might say...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Now now bowgod...I seem to remember somebody with the same problem...
> 
> I admit I am my own worst enemy...I am fully prepared to give up crispies on the hill, removes all the pressure you might say...


Sarge, guess we were in the right place at the right time yesterday. I could hardly believe the storm that came though home at the same time we were shooting. Lots of rain and wind, as per Brenda, but no damage. 

One (1) more wake up.


----------



## Spoon13

Tomorrow is Travel Day and then the beat downs BEGIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant

Packed up most of my gear last night when I got home from DCWC...

I'll be on the road to prags by 5:15 tomorrow morning most likely. Going to try and get to Lee's by 7:15 so make sure you are there...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Packed up most of my gear last night when I got home from DCWC...
> 
> I'll be on the road to prags by 5:15 tomorrow morning most likely. Going to try and get to Lee's by 7:15 so make sure you are there...


I'm planning on leaving my house @ 6:00. Should be at Prags around 7:20-7:30ish.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

And I'll be sitting on the front porch waiting for the both of you. :shade:


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday
Prag Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day totals
Prag Vs silverdollar77 lasts longer Hinky match.
Bowgod Vs Southpaaw JoeAM


----------



## Moparmatty

You're missing the Matty vs. Hornet str8 up and the Matty vs. SP str8 up matches for Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday
Prag Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day totals
Prag Vs silverdollar77 lasts longer Hinky match.
Bowgod Vs Southpaaw JoeAM
MoparMatty Vs Hornet str8 up Saturday
MoparMatty Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday


----------



## bowjunkie

Bowtechie said:


> Go Junkie! Go Junkie! Show em the chewy nation knows how to shoot too.
> 
> Heck you should get 15-20 points from all the hot dogs in the crispy war since its your first shoot.



I have my own cheering section!!!! Time to bring the heat. I will have to pratice more when I get home. :shade:


----------



## psargeant

Silver dollar...one last call out...If you hear this, I'll take the same crispy bet you gave prag...

Checking out now...see you all at the HILL...


----------



## silverdollar77

uhhh...prag gave _me_ that spread...but what the heck...you're on...

getting excited too..see ya then


----------



## BOWGOD

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday
Prag Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day totals
Prag Vs silverdollar77 lasts longer Hinky match.
Bowgod Vs Southpaaw JoeAM
MoparMatty Vs Hornet str8 up Saturday
MoparMatty Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day total


----------



## bowjunkie

Heading out in the AM tomorrow morning. Can't wait for a weekend of Fun.


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> Heading out in the AM tomorrow morning. Can't wait for a weekend of Fun.


Drive safe! We need ya there in one piece to devirginize you..


----------



## JayMc

golfingguy27 said:


> Drive safe! We need ya there in one piece to devirginize you..


Good gosh!!! :mg: Grimace has done gone off trying to rape and pillage the newbies


----------



## LoneEagle0607

JayMc said:


> Good gosh!!! :mg: Grimace has done gone off trying to rape and pillage the newbies


Sounds like trouble on The Hill


----------



## bowjunkie

*Well here is the results*

Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday I Won 
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday I Lost 
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday I Won
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday I Won 
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday I Won
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday I Won 
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday I won



I shot a 527 for my first time shooting Field archery and at the hill to boot. I am likeing field and it is alot of fun. Tireing but Fun 

7 for 8 on the crispie chllanges, I think I did pretty good.


----------



## Spoon13

Good shooting junkie. It was nice meeting you. 




bowjunkie said:


> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday I Won
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday I Lost
> BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday I Won
> BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday I Won
> BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday I Won
> BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday I Won
> Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday I won
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a 527 for my first time shooting Field archery and at the hill to boot. I am likeing field and it is alot of fun. Tireing but Fun
> 
> 7 for 8 on the crispie chllanges, I think I did pretty good.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty

bowjunkie said:


> Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday I Won
> Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday I Lost
> BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday I Won
> BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday I Won
> BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday I Won
> BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday I Won
> Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday I won
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a 527 for my first time shooting Field archery and at the hill to boot. I am likeing field and it is alot of fun. Tireing but Fun
> 
> 7 for 8 on the crispie chllanges, I think I did pretty good.


it was great shooting with you today Brian. We hope you had a good time.


----------



## Moparmatty

Today was agood day on "The Hill". 

What was even better was I didn't have to give anyone a crispie. :teeth:


----------



## bowjunkie

Moparmatty said:


> it was great shooting with you today Brian. We hope you had a good time.


Had a great time shooting you and your dad. You shot great today. Keep it up.


----------



## Moparmatty

bowjunkie said:


> Had a great time shooting you and your dad. You shot great today. Keep it up.


Thanks. I'm bringing out the other bow to see if I can do a little better than today.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, if I win, I'm going to crow :teeth:, but in the same light, if I lose  I'll own up to it as well. 

Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday LOST by 2 points

Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match WON 50 yard vs 60 yard

Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals WON by default BG no score for Sunday

South-Paaw & Prag 2 day total straight up WON by 1 point

Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot LOST 60 yard vs 70 yard

Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match LOST 60 yards vs 80 yard and 2nd place

BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday LOST by a BUNCH 

Sarge Vs Prag 2 day total straight up WON by default Sarge DNF on Sat.

Prag Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day totals LOST, SD was consistent for the weekend and I blew the first half on Sunday. 

Prag Vs Silverdollar77 last longer hinky shoot DRAW both out at 60


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, if I win, I'm going to crow :teeth:, but in the same light, if I lose  I'll own up to it as well.
> 
> Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday LOST by 2 points
> 
> Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match WON 50 yard vs 60 yard
> 
> Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals WON by default BG no score for Sunday
> 
> South-Paaw & Prag 2 day total straight up WON by 1 point
> 
> Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot LOST 60 yard vs 70 yard
> 
> Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match LOST 60 yards vs 80 yard and 2nd place
> 
> BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday LOST by a BUNCH
> 
> Sarge Vs Prag 2 day total straight up WON by default Sarge DNF on Sat.
> 
> Prag Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day totals LOST, SD was consistent for the weekend and I blew the first half on Sunday.
> 
> Prag Vs Silverdollar77 last longer hinky shoot *DRAW both out at 60*


Draw...What??? I call :bs:...I seem to remember a certain old man going out at 40yds, only to buy himself back in...

Silverdollar, if you let him call that a push you have been had and should be :fuming:


----------



## silverdollar77

psargeant said:


> Draw...What??? I call :bs:...I seem to remember a certain old man going out at 40yds, only to buy himself back in...
> 
> Silverdollar, if you let him call that a push you have been had and should be :fuming:


meh...

I'm not worried about that..

I shot consistent over the weekend and that's what I am trying to achieve...

the one he uhhh conveniently forgot to mention was the spur of the moment X challenge on Saturday...yes, I won!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

silverdollar77 said:


> meh...
> 
> I'm not worried about that..
> 
> I shot consistent over the weekend and that's what I am trying to achieve...
> 
> the one he uhhh conveniently forgot to mention was the spur of the moment X challenge on Saturday...yes, I won!


Beat me too... by a single X.


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> meh...
> 
> I'm not worried about that..
> 
> I shot consistent over the weekend and that's what I am trying to achieve...
> 
> the one he uhhh conveniently forgot to mention was the spur of the moment X challenge on Saturday...yes, I won!


You just don't know prag good enough I don't think...you'll change that tune later...He would have made you pay up if the shoe was on the other foot I guarantee


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You just don't know prag good enough I don't think...you'll change that tune later...He would have made you pay up if the shoe was on the other foot I guarantee


Tell you what Sarge, you PM or email me your address and I will send you back your DNF crispy from Sat. along with a $10 bill for all your trouble.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell you what Sarge, you PM or email me your address and I will send you back your DNF crispy from Sat. along with a $10 bill for all your trouble.


:nono: Not necessary...you won that one fair-ish...

Buy backs...they ain't what they used to be...

:zip: that's all I'm saying...

:tongue::bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> :nono: Not necessary...you won that one fair-ish...


Some awful grammar in this pix, but....


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell you what Sarge, you PM or email me your address and I will send you back your DNF crispy from Sat. along with a $10 bill for all your trouble.


OH... you actually got one?:mg:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Some awful grammar in this pix, but....


Dang you and you photobucket... I have a feeling I'm being taunted:noidea:...and he knows I can't do a dang thing about it..:mad2:


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> OH... you actually got one?:mg:


Um...you better check the list partner...we didn't have any action going on this one:nono:...

Tell you what...come on down to north cak-a-lacky and get you some...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> OH... you actually got one?:mg:


You dang right I did. Sat. afternoon made the "third time in a row" that Sarge started a round of 28 on the Hill and did not finish with a score. :mg:


----------



## silverdollar77

psargeant said:


> I have a feeling I'm being taunted:noidea:...and he knows I can't do a dang thing about it..:mad2:


"now go away or I shall taunt you a second time"


hahahahaa


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> Um...you better check the list partner...we didn't have any action going on this one:nono:...
> 
> Tell you what...come on down to north cak-a-lacky and get you some...


Dude.... we did.... you initiated it, and it was on the board.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Dude.... we did.... you initiated it, and it was on the board.


Post 780 of this thread
Bowgod vs prag +5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs ultramag +15 for Saturday
Bowgod vs prag lasts longer hinky match
Bowgod vs prag 2 day totals
spoon vs bowgod +0 for Saturday
Bowgod vs bowjunkie +12.5 for Saturday
Bowgod vs grimace +25 for Saturday
Bowgod/Hornet rematch Saturday
Bowgod's hat vs Grimace +30 in a purple speedo (pending )
Pennysdad vs bowgod +2 Saturday
Hornet vs Junkie +5 Saturday
south paaw vs bowgod +0 Saturday
Spoon vs Hornet (still in negotiation )
Sarge vs South paaw (in some sort of fita recurve event tbd)
SP & Prag 2 day total straight up
Blondie vs prag last longer hinky shoot
Prag vs Pennysdad last longer match
Blondie vs bowgod straight up Saturday
Blondie vs south paaw +3 Saturday
BowJunkie Vs. Sarge Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie VS Prag Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs Blondstar Str8 up Saturday
BowJunkie Vs golfingguy27 Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Prag best total straight up score for Sat. & Sun. combined
Grimace VS ultramag Str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Grimace +8 Saturday
*Ultramag Vs sarge Saturday*
Bowgod Vs Sarge +17 on Saturday
Spoon Vs Bowjunkie +10 Saturday
Moparmatty Vs Bowgod +5 Saturday
Prag Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day totals
Prag Vs silverdollar77 lasts longer Hinky match.
Bowgod Vs Southpaaw JoeAM
MoparMatty Vs Hornet str8 up Saturday
MoparMatty Vs Southpaaw str8 up Saturday
Sarge Vs Silverdollar77 +12 two day total


----------



## 2005Ultramag

silverdollar77 said:


> "now go away or I shall taunt you a second time"
> 
> 
> hahahahaa


Very Robin Williams...ish.


----------



## psargeant

Ultramag...just PM me your address...simple oversight that will be taken care of as soon as I get the PM...

and prag...this one wasn't by choice...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> Ultramag...just PM me your address...simple oversight that will be taken care of as soon as I get the PM...
> 
> and prag...this one wasn't by choice...


I'll catch up with ya.... sooner or later.


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> "now go away or I shall taunt you a second time"
> 
> 
> hahahahaa


"Your mother was a goat and your father smelled of elderberries..."


----------



## nanayak

psargeant said:


> "Your mother was a goat and your father smelled of elderberries..."


Wow.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> "Your mother was a goat and your father smelled of elderberries..."





nanayak said:


> Wow.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Monty Python.


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> Monty Python.


I see you finally got it...

Had a huge crack up with pheonix76, my son and his 2 boys one day with this and the Evil bunny target at S+W...


----------



## psargeant

nanayak said:


> Wow.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"
"Do not come back or I shall say Nee to you again..."


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> I see you finally got it...
> 
> Had a huge crack up with pheonix76, my son and his 2 boys one day with this and the Evil bunny target at S+W...


Finally?

I'm a Python geek from WAAAY back!:shade:

Will you bravely run away?


----------



## crag

2005Ultramag said:


> Finally?
> 
> I'm a Python geek from WAAAY back!:shade:
> 
> Will you bravely run away?


 No he will not run away, his name is Bruce


----------

